# *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread* (merged!)



## MikeDC

*2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

OK, so if we absolutely maximize our cap room, we have like $20.5M. What's the best we can do with that?

Also, what are the factors we should consider aside from pure basketball issues when considering who to go after? It's an important part of the game, because if we waste time with a guy we don't have a good shot at, we'll miss out on guys we do have good shots at.

Maybe as the season goes on we can add to it.

*Ben Wallace (32)*- Will probably be effective through length of contract we can offer. Multi-time DPOY is a no-brainer maximum salary player. Taking him would seriously harm a division opponent. The Pistons will be in luxury tax range with him, but they can probably afford to be with their high revenues. They probably can also unload some other guys if they need to (Arroyo, McDyess, Davis). Downside is that he appears to be a fixture in Detroit. More likely than not he won't come here, and unless he signals he'll give us serious consideration, we should be very cautious about wasting time chasing him.

*Peja Stojakovic (29)*- Not my favorite player because he doesn't seem to be a good fit for us. He's a SF and has sort of shown something lacking in big games. I'm not sure he's a max player, but he's a very good player and thus worth going after. The Kings are capped out and in decline, and facing the luxury tax, so he appears gettable, especially if we're willing to overpay. The question is how far will we get with him? Doesn't Peja, Kirk, and Gordon seem similar to Peja, Bibby, and Bobby Jackson?


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Not exactly sure on who will be an UFA - (going on Hoopshype's Salaries)
Al Harrington(25)
Scot Pollard(30)
Lorenzen Wright(30)
Trevor Ariza(20)
Brian Grant(33)
Joel Przybilla(26)
Nazr Mohammed(28)
Vladimir Radmanovic(25)
Reggie Evans(25)
Jarred Jeffries(24)


----------



## Sith

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

i would target Al harrington and nazr mahommad.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

It really is a no brainer to go after Wallace. That being said, Jarred Jeffries would be a nice pickup aswell, though he really needs to bulk up.

Nazr Mohammed might turn out to be a cheaper alternative to Wallace, but just isn't quite up there. I believe Harrington and Stojakovic will command to much money in the open market, and probably aren't really worth it.

Radmanovic is interesting though, i can see him evolving into another Kukoc style player. If he could learn to play the 4, it would make it very interesting.

I like Ariza, he might turn into a decent big guard one day, but atm he's quite raw.

I'm toying with Wallace, Jeffries, Chandler, Radmanovic and Sweetney/Songalia (whoever deems themselves worthy enough).


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I'd still look at Magloire, although he has his eyes set on Toronto. Not sure about their cap situation, but we might be in a good position.

I doubt Milwaukee extends Magloire.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Ben Wallace is a bad idea, IMO. You can't score with Wallace and Chandler on the court together, and we just gave Chandler $60M, so there's no way he should be a backup.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

*Joel Pryzbilla* - This is going to be like the Brad Miller / Charlotte Hornets situation from years ago. Portland can only offer him their MLE, so no worries about them being able to match. I don't know why more people don't mention this guy, he's a 7'1 rebounder / shot-blocker who is still young and improving. There won't be much competition for him because most teams can only offer their MLE, and Portland would just match. The Atlanta Hawks had this kid once but they quickly gave up on him, so that probably hurts their chances some of him wanting to go back there. Our other competition would be who, the Bobcats? Please, we should be the favorite to land Pryzbilla if we were to go after him.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> OK, so if we absolutely maximize our cap room, we have like $20.5M. What's the best we can do with that?


Perhaps the best thing we can do is acquire an all star or near all star level player in a salary dump with all our space. I would think it would have to be someone who either has many expensive years left on their deal, or it could be someone that somehow pisses off their team in 05-06 that we are still willing to take on.

Paul Pierce would be on that list because his relationship looks rocky in Boston. He only would have one more year under contract, so he would be a risk to trade for.

There's always a possiblity things blow up in Minny and Garnett finally gets put on the block. We actually have enough expiring deals to trade for him in December without giving Minny much in terms of long term cap committments. 

Carlos Boozer is not an all star, but he's a guy who's had a rocky first year in Utah. I wouldn't be surprised if they're looking to dump him if things continue to go wrong over there.

Elton Brand is a player I'd be interested in reacquiring, as is Brad Miller, though only if one of our current players steps up to stardom this year, because Brad's got a big contract that will kill our flexibility, and he's not going to put us over the top by himself.

And there's always Kobe. He expressed some interest in playing with us before. If things blow up in LA, I'd take him, pud or no. 

We will potentially have the money to facilitate an easy deal in which we give up a cheap player with value (Gordon, Duhon, Hinrich, Deng) and get a superstar or star player back, and their big contract. This is not the kind of thing you count on, because things have to go pretty bad on the other team for them to want to dump one of these players, but one never knows in today's NBA.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



SALO said:


> *Joel Pryzbilla* - I don't know why more people don't mention this guy, he's a 7'1 rebounder / shot-blocker who is still young and improving.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> This is not the kind of thing you count on, because things have to go pretty bad on the other team for them to want to dump one of these players, but one never knows in today's NBA.


Actually, I have to disagree because these things seem quite common to me. Last season alone you've had some good players (TMac, Shaq, Baron Davis, Vince, CWeb, Walker) dumped by their teams for whatever reason. Granted, the first two names were actually moved during the off-season but my point still stands.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Option A is Ben Wallace. Throw the max at him and see what happens. Don't worry about scoring points. Wallace and Chandler would only need to play about 20 minutes a game together, and even so, their insane rebounding creates it's own offense through putbacks and 2nd chance points. Not to mention the other team would hardly be able to score. It'd be sick.

If that fails, option B should be Nene. Try to lure him in with an offer sheet, and if it appears Denver will match, then try to work a sign-and-trade where we compensate Denver with a draft pick.

Option C should be Przybilla. I think we could get him for no more than 6 years, $50M. And before you call me crazy, that might be his going rate if he puts up 10 pts, 11 reb, and 2.5 blocks this year like I think he will. He's a solid young center. Not as well-rounded as Nene, nor as athletic, but him and Chandler would dominate the boards and defend the post extremely well. 

If we exhaust these 3 options, then it may as well be considered a failed off-season. Unless Paxson creatively obtains someone good through trade, of course.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Does this include players that may be up for trade?

What about Paul Pierce? 

What would it take to get him on this squad? 

Would we want him?


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> Does this include players that may be up for trade?
> 
> What about Paul Pierce?
> 
> What would it take to get him on this squad?
> 
> Would we want him?


I would think not. A trade can happen almost anytime for just about anyone. It's not always known who's "available" either. I think we're all acting under the assumption that we're targeting free agents. Which of course may or may not what actually comes to pass. There are many other avenues to take.

As for Pierce, I think we'd be repeating Krause's mistake (i.e. Jalen, part II) if we traded for him. A disgruntled talent who brings some offensive punch, but really doesn't help the team improve much if at all, while the players we give up become all-stars. 

Now Kobe on the other hand...


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> I would think not. A trade can happen almost anytime for just about anyone. It's not always known who's "available" either. I think we're all acting under the assumption that we're targeting free agents. Which of course may or may not what actually comes to pass. There are many other avenues to take.
> 
> As for Pierce, I think we'd be repeating Krause's mistake (i.e. Jalen, part II) if we traded for him. A disgruntled talent who brings some offensive punch, but really doesn't help the team improve much if at all, while the players we give up become all-stars.
> 
> Now Kobe on the other hand...



You think Paul Pierce is a mistake on the magnitude of Rose? Wow, I think Paul Pierce is one of the top 15-20 players in the league hands down.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I have no idea what it would take to get PP. 

Would Ben Gordon, a #1 pick and an expiring contract be enough?


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ace20004u said:


> You think Paul Pierce is a mistake on the magnitude of Rose? Wow, I think Paul Pierce is one of the top 15-20 players in the league hands down.


He's one of the top players, I agree.

He'd instantly become the best player on our team.

He's only 28 right now.

Heck, even our vocal Jayhawk/Bulls fans would be happy with adding him I'd think.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


>


Who cares if we already have Chandler. It's the same thing with people who say they don't want Ben Wallace because we already have Chandler... I'll take two Ben Wallace's or Chandler's on my team any day. We still have room for 4 other C/PF's to balance the roster. Sweetney still provides us with low-post scoring and Songaila scores from the perimeter. I really don't see the problem with adding a Wallace or Pryzbilla to go along with Tyson. It allows Tyson to move back to PF and be paired with a strong defensive center.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ace20004u said:


> You think Paul Pierce is a mistake on the magnitude of Rose? Wow, I think Paul Pierce is one of the top 15-20 players in the league hands down.


I'm not a fan of Paul Pierce anymore. Used to love the guy's energy. Always played hard and efficiently, on both ends of the floor, and especially stepped it up in crunch time. But ever since they made the conference finals a few years back (or as "the sports guy" says, not long after he got stabbed), he clearly is not the same player. It's moreso an intangible factor that he lost, IMO. But it has also translated into worse shooting percentages and more turnovers. Maybe he just feels too much pressure without much talent around him anymore, who knows. But there are at least 30 guys I would take over Pierce on my team.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> But there are at least 30 guys I would take over Pierce on my team.


How many are on the Bulls? 

Once again, it looks like this is boiling down to a perception of effort issue.

Production wise, he'd be our best player by far. He was better last season than he was in 2003-2004. For a guy that is not giving a lot of effort, he sure does snare a bunch of rebounds from the guard position. He manages a nice assist ratio as well, one of the better shooting guards in the league. He shot 45% last season! 82% from the line!


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



> Don't worry about scoring points. Wallace and Chandler would only need to play about 20 minutes a game together,


I actually think the combo won't be that bad, but it won't be spectacular.

As for Paul Pierce, he would be a pretty good fit i believe aswell. He'd be the centerpiece of the offense, something this team also needs. TT + pick/s, or if they're really picky add Gordon aswell.
A starting lineup of Hinrich, Pierce, Nocioni, Chandler and Wallace would be great. Deng for the 6th man.
14 mill each for Pierce and Wallace (thats probably the max i'd pay for him), Chandler is getting around 11. Its definitely doable, but i doubt it'll happen.



> we have like $20.5M


Looking at it, i think we'll have a bit more, plus the cap is sposed to increase a bit each year.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

wow my net dies and theres a whole new page.



> Who cares if we already have Chandler. It's the same thing with people who say they don't want Ben Wallace because we already have Chandler... I'll take two Ben Wallace's or Chandler's on my team any day. We still have room for 4 other C/PF's to balance the roster. Sweetney still provides us with low-post scoring and Songaila scores from the perimeter. I really don't see the problem with adding a Wallace or Pryzbilla to go along with Tyson. It allows Tyson to move back to PF and be paired with a strong defensive center.


:clap:


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> How many are on the Bulls?


None, but there are about 4 Bulls in my top 40-60 (Hinrich, Chandler, Gordon, and Deng). And it would take at least one of them + a draft pick to get Pierce. Considering that Pierce's effort hasn't been there lately, this would be a lateral move at best, IMO. 

He's a good player, don't get me wrong. I just don't see him improving the Bulls. He's much more of a SF than SG, and he's at his best as a slasher/finisher (which is not how the Celtics have used him the past few years either). Unfortunately, that's what Deng does for us, and frankly I'd rather have the 20 year old Deng who has an outstanding career ahead of him.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



> Considering that Pierce's effort hasn't been there lately, this would be a lateral move at best, IMO.


Could be another Carter, just tired of losing, a change of scenery and he's back to his best.


> He's much more of a SF than SG


Positions really mean nothing on the offensive side. All you really need to know is who'll guard who.



> None, but there are about 4 Bulls in my top 40-60 (Hinrich, Chandler, Gordon, and Deng). And it would take at least one of them + a draft pick to get Pierce.


At this moment, Gordon and Hinrich really don't work well together. Unless something magically happens this season, i do think parting with the likes of Gordon + picks would be a bargain. They won't need Deng when they have Green. And for Hinrich, i'd pretty much go to say he'd be untouchable.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I'm not too high on the idea of having Chandler + Wallace frontcourt tandem, let alone Chandler + Przybilla. Either of these tandem will clog up the middle on defense, which is good. But, none of these guys have back to the basket game or even perimeter game. And none of them are good passer out of the post, except Ben who I think is ok. They don't complement each other's game. Ben Wallace has an improving face up game, but without Rasheed Wallace who takes the opponents attention off Ben, Ben would really struggle offensively. Chandler is light years away from Rasheed when it comes to offensive skills. But, as much as I don't like this idea, I agree that we definitely need to add a solid C. Tyson is not a C and I don't see him develop much in that position.

The criteria of the big man we need is:
1. a veteran (3 - 6 years of experience at least)
2. Size
3. solid player who knows how to play both ends of the floor.
4. a good passer.

Of all the FA out there there are two players who are close to fulfilling the three criteria above: Ben Wallace and Al Harrington. Ben is an undersized C and Al is an undersized PF. Other players I think worth a look is Lorenzen Wright and Nene.

*Al Harrington* IMO fits our team very well. He can play with his back to the basket or shoot from the perimeter. He's a fairly good passer too averaging about 3 apg. He's been in the league for 7 years. He played for a great organization, the Indiana Pacers, for 6 years. He's been in the playoff for the Pacers numerous times. He never had any problem playing within the system. He's familiar with a young team environment. He will provide us some leadership too. Sort of a young veteran leader. I think he won't have any problem playing the "Right-Way". His only downside is he doesn't give us too much size at 4. And that means Tyson still have to play the 5. But, if we can also sign ...

*Lorenzen Wright*, I think we'll be fine then. Wright has a good size at C 6'11" 240lbs. He's more of a scorer than a defender. Doesn't block too many shots; but he's a solid rebounder. If we sign him, he's probably our most reliable post pressence meaning he'll stay on the floor long, because he's not foul prone like Tyson or Sweetney.

If we can manage to sign both Al and Wright, I'd say that's a pretty good FA signing. Then bring back Sweetney/Songaila.

C - Chandler|Wright|Draft Pick
PF - Al|Othella|Sweetney/Songaila

As for *Ben Wallace*, I like him. But I just don't see how he and Tyson will work other than defensively. Unless we can sign Ben and Al, which isn't very likely.

*Nene*, is a great talent. He's an underrated defender. He's a good passer for his size. His best season was his second season when he averaged 11.8 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 2.2 apg, 1.5 spg, .530 FGP. He needs to start to continue develop his game. Now, he's stucked behind K-Mart and Camby. he actually has everything that we're looking for except for Vet leadership. Nene and Wright is also a good option, we will get the size that we're looking for.

Another name who deserve some consideration, who I've been promoting for awhile is *PJ Brown*. He's still under contract with the Hortets until Summer 2007. But maybe we can make a trade for him. PJ is actually the perfect guy for this team. He's the veteran leader that we're looking for. He's very much like AD, but better. PJ is always known for his defense, toughness, hustle, and leadership. He can score from down low and also hit the mid-range jumper. He plays C full-time. He's one of the best big man passer in the game. He ranked third among C in assist per game last season. If Paxson can work on a trade to bring him to Chicago, that would be nice. The Hornets is not going to the playoff anytime soon. In Chicago PJ Brown can be a mentor while also competing for a playoff spot.

Plus, any good big man worth mentioning in the draft next year?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I'd definitely be targeting Joe Prz. I know you've got a lot of money to throw around but he seems the most likely to join the team. If he develops like I think he will, you'd have one of the best rebounding, shotblocking big tandems in the league, if not the best.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> I'm not a fan of Paul Pierce anymore. Used to love the guy's energy. Always played hard and efficiently, on both ends of the floor, and especially stepped it up in crunch time. But ever since they made the conference finals a few years back (or as "the sports guy" says, not long after he got stabbed), he clearly is not the same player. It's moreso an intangible factor that he lost, IMO. But it has also translated into worse shooting percentages and more turnovers. Maybe he just feels too much pressure without much talent around him anymore, who knows. But there are at least 30 guys I would take over Pierce on my team.


I agree that he's been backsliding a bit, but I think that's been moreso due to the fact that Ainge seems hellbent on making a team of high schoolers and undeveloped underclassmen has worn on him. Even with that though, he's still managed to keep his team in the playoffs. A change of scenery and a better, more stable supporting cast would bring him back to his prior form I think.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Watching the Nuggets and Spurs. Nene did a nice job of getting position but was called for a blocking foul as Duncan ran him over.

Now he's down clutching his knee. 


Pierce's worst season in the league was probably still better than Rose's best.


----------



## johnston797

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Amazing that some people talk down Paul Pierce and others talk up Lorenzo Wright.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

pierce's big problem in beantown was no one to help him get his shots , when walker was there both times he was much better than when he wasn't.

the celts have no true point guards , just a bunch of guys who are doing their best but none are adequate starters yet.

if PP were traded to the bulls he would be awesome in chicago.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> Unfortunately, that's what Deng does for us, and frankly I'd rather have the 20 year old Deng who has an outstanding career ahead of him.


Define "outstanding."

We would be truly, incredibly fortunate if Deng turned out to be as good a player as Pierce, imo.

And I don't even like Pierce. I agree he wasn't the same player after his near-death experience, and part of the problem is the Celtics played him way too many minutes for too many years, but at his peak he was an immense two-way talent and virtually impossible to stop on the offensive end.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

You make it sound like he's old, he's only 28.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Plus Pierce seemed to have played well tonight (only read the highlight, my stupid pay tv here died  )
30 pts, 12 reb, 18-24 in ft.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

The Pistons' center will be an unrestricted free agent next summer, and there's already speculation about what will happen. Chicago and Atlanta are rumored to be interested. But Wallace said with a sneaky smile that he's not worried about that. 



"Nope," Wallace said. "Not at all. Not at all. My gig is to go out there and play basketball and not worry about anything else but trying to get my crown back. That's all that's on my mind." 



*He also said he sees himself as a Piston for life.* 

"You know the answer to that," Wallace said. "I think I came here and played the best basketball of my career here. This team and this organization opened their arms up to me, and they let me come in when only a select few other teams around the league were willing to do that. And you know they stepped up to the plate. So there's no question where my heart is at."

We shouldn't waste much time on getting him here.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Yeah, the only way he comes here is if the Pistons decide to blow up that team. Doubtful, IMO.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I doubt we could pry away Mohammed either. So it basically leaves Wright. Looks like a trade is the way to go.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



step said:


> I doubt we could pry away Mohammed either. So it basically leaves Wright. Looks like a trade is the way to go.


I'd MUCH rather have Przybilla than Wright. And it looks like Przybilla is a no-brainer to leave Portland after this year. Throw a moderate sized contract at him, and we suddenly have two 7'1 guys on our frontline. Our starting bigs could be Songaila/Chandler, and our backup bigs could be Sweetney/Przybilla. That's a pretty solid rotation, IMO.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> I'd MUCH rather have Przybilla than Wright. And it looks like Przybilla is a no-brainer to leave Portland after this year. Throw a moderate sized contract at him, and we suddenly have two 7'1 guys on our frontline. Our starting bigs could be Songaila/Chandler, and our backup bigs could be Sweetney/Przybilla. That's a pretty solid rotation, IMO.


Przybilla is not enough payoff for a 3 year cap building exercise, IMO.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> Przybilla is not enough payoff for a 3 year cap building exercise, IMO.


Przybilla is not the result of cap-building; he is the result of not paying Eddy Curry. We'll likely pay Przybilla no more than Eddy would've gotten (if he played and earned incentives). And I prefer Przybilla to Curry in alot of ways.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> Przybilla is not the result of cap-building; he is the result of not paying Eddy Curry. We'll likely pay Przybilla no more than Eddy would've gotten (if he played and earned incentives). And I prefer Przybilla to Curry in alot of ways.



I would take Curry over Pryz everytime myself...I don't see how anyone would prefer Pryz.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> And I prefer Przybilla to Curry in alot of ways.



Would you prefer Przybilla to Curry? With no "in alot of way" caveat?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I would not be okay with only signing Pryzbilla. But signing him and Al Harrington I could go for. Baby Al could essentially replace Songlia. So you have Tyson, Baby Al, Pryzbilla, and Sweetney. That is good group of 4.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> Would you prefer Przybilla to Curry? With no "in alot of way" caveat?


That's a loaded question. It depends on a combination of a) what we actually pay Przybilla, and b) the kind of players that are on this team. Przybilla is undoubtedly a superior rebounder and post defender; I think the guy has really turned a corner and will put up about 11 boards and 2.5 blocks this year. And if we have 2 good scoring/passing bigs at PF, then I'd rather have Przybilla than Curry. I should probably mention that I still don't discount the fact that Curry might have longterm health setbacks; despite all the reassurances, I still count Curry's health against his value somewhat because there's know way of knowing for sure. 

Anyhow, it seems like all of the best teams in recent years have at least 2 very good defensive bigs, and about 2 good offensive bigs. I think a center tandem of Chandler & Przybilla fits that mold, provided we fit the right pieces at PF. Songaila & Sweetney is a good start, but we might have to upgrade; Al Harrington could be the answer, as he's really becoming a complete player. Maybe we could let Sweetney walk after this year (did we pick up his 4th year option?) and then sign Przybilla, Baby Al, and re-sign Songaila. I think we have the space to do all that, and it would leave us with a big man tandem of Al Harrington/Songaila at the 4, and Chandler/Przybilla at the 5. Pretty good if you ask me, but as I've stated ad nauseum, there are so many different avenues Paxson can take. Our draft picks might find us an immediate impact player, for all we know. And obviously there's trade. Hell, I don't even know if Pax likes Przybilla or not! It's all just speculation since we know he's an option.

Back to your question though...I know the natural tendency here is to compare every single player we get to Eddy Curry. But fact of the matter is that Eddy's heart problems came up at the worst possible time (free agency), and subsequently it was a setback. Setbacks happen. The good organizations are able to get past them effectively, and that's what Pax will try and do.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> That's a loaded question. It depends on a combination of a) what we actually pay Przybilla, and b) the kind of players that are on this team. Przybilla is undoubtedly a superior rebounder and post defender; I think the guy has really turned a corner and will put up about 11 boards and 2.5 blocks this year. And if we have 2 good scoring/passing bigs at PF, then I'd rather have Przybilla than Curry. I should probably mention that I still don't discount the fact that Curry might have longterm health setbacks; despite all the reassurances, I still count Curry's health against his value somewhat because there's know way of knowing for sure.
> 
> Anyhow, it seems like all of the best teams in recent years have at least 2 very good defensive bigs, and about 2 good offensive bigs. I think a center tandem of Chandler & Przybilla fits that mold, provided we fit the right pieces at PF. Songaila & Sweetney is a good start, but we might have to upgrade; Al Harrington could be the answer, as he's really becoming a complete player. Maybe we could let Sweetney walk after this year (did we pick up his 4th year option?) and then sign Przybilla, Baby Al, and re-sign Songaila. I think we have the space to do all that, and it would leave us with a big man tandem of Al Harrington/Songaila at the 4, and Chandler/Przybilla at the 5. Pretty good if you ask me, but as I've stated ad nauseum, there are so many different avenues Paxson can take. Our draft picks might find us an immediate impact player, for all we know. And obviously there's trade. Hell, I don't even know if Pax likes Przybilla or not! It's all just speculation since we know he's an option.
> 
> Back to your question though...I know the natural tendency here is to compare every single player we get to Eddy Curry. But fact of the matter is that Eddy's heart problems came up at the worst possible time (free agency), and subsequently it was a setback. Setbacks happen. The good organizations are able to get past them effectively, and that's what Pax will try and do.


A simple "no" would have sufficed :biggrin: 

But seriously, Pryzbilla is a realistic target, but we'd be fools to overpay him. He's not that good in the first place and his mix of skills is nearly the opposite of what this team needs.

Pryzbilla's not a Brad Miller in the making. Brad always had some offensive game. And he was always a hard worker. Pryzbilla's been lazy most of his career and he's got no offensive skill to speak of. As our backup center playing next to Sweetney, that's fine, but we really need to be looking for a star PF/C type (i.e. hoping the Mavs, Wolves, Raptors, or Magic get stupid/desperate/have their hands forced) into a trade.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Pryzbilla has been even more of an underachiever during his career than Chandler and Curry. He seems to fit the exact mold of NBA big men who show a sliver of promise, get a big multiyear deal, then go back to being bums.

Would'nt we still have some money left to sign a guy if we were to trade for a disgruntled star type like Pierce? If so, that'd be the only situation where I could live with taking a chance on Pryz.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Babble-On said:


> Pryzbilla has been even more of an underachiever during his career than Chandler and Curry. He seems to fit the exact mold of NBA big men who show a sliver of promise, get a big multiyear deal, then go back to being bums.
> 
> Would'nt we still have some money left to sign a guy if we were to trade for a disgruntled star type like Pierce? If so, that'd be the only situation where I could live with taking a chance on Pryz.


Yep. That's sort of how I look at him too. If we've made our moves and we have something left over, he's a guy to consider. But if he's the centerpiece of a plan, it's a bad one.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> Przybilla is not enough payoff for a 3 year cap building exercise, IMO.


It's not like we're going to sign Pryzbilla and call it a day, or sign him to a first-year salary of $20 million. I'm on the Joel Pryzbilla bandwagon. I agree with yodurk that a Chandler/Songaila & Pryzbilla/Sweetney rotation is very solid. 

I'd also like to see us make a play for *Al Harrington *, and then use Nocioni's expiring deal to make another trade. The rest of the roster gets filled out with our two first rounders and remaining cap space. Pryzbilla and Harrington are unrestricted, so the danger of having to overpay in fear of the other team matching is much lower.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

A good question to ask is how much is Joel Przybilla worth in terms of dollars? Would he come to Chicago for Nesterovic-type money? Is he worth giving about that much? If I recall, Rasho got about 6 years, $40M. I have to say, I'd probably give Przybilla that. The Bulls need size, and he's pretty friggin big. And he's really good at his niche.

I genuinely think that this is a guy who simply needed a chance and is finally getting it. He got off to a bad start with Milwaukee as a very raw player with only 1 year of college ball under his belt (almost as raw as a high schooler, really). He had 4 years of doing pretty much nothing in game situations, but now he's primed to be a pretty decent center. He's just turned 26 years old.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> A good question to ask is how much is Joel Przybilla worth in terms of dollars? Would he come to Chicago for Nesterovic-type money? Is he worth giving about that much? If I recall, Rasho got about 6 years, $40M. I have to say, I'd probably give Przybilla that. The Bulls need size, and he's pretty friggin big. And he's really good at his niche.
> 
> I genuinely think that this is a guy who simply needed a chance and is finally getting it. He got off to a bad start with Milwaukee as a very raw player with only 1 year of college ball under his belt (almost as raw as a high schooler, really). He had 4 years of doing pretty much nothing in game situations, but now he's primed to be a pretty decent center. He's just turned 26 years old.


Dude... no way unless he shows a lot this year.

Think of things another way. Is it better to lock ourselves into $40M for him, or to spend half of that on a couple of guys like:

Melvin Ely
Jarron Collins
Jake Voskuhl
Francisco Elson
Loren Woods

All of those guys are basically in the same sort of position Pryzbilla was mid-way through last year. It's likely at least one or two of them will step up and show something. If we pick the right one, maybe we get a good deal on him.

Plus, we could always go after an older guy who might not get as much interest like:
Lorenzen Wright
Kelvin Cato
Tony Battie
Scot Pollard
Nazr Mohammad

I guess I don't think I'd pay that much for Pryzbilla. Rasho's contract was an abberation. If you look around, you can get serviceable young bigs for a better price (Chris Anderson, Zaza, Gadzuric, even Jerome James). I guess I'd look to be a bit more flexible in the absence of a "sure thing" type guy. Pryzbilla could easily be a huge bust at $40M. 
and then


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Rasho got that contract from the organization widely proclaimed as the very best inside-out, for whatever it's worth. Even the Spurs were willing to take somewhat of a risk on what other people called a "stiff". They needed a center pretty bad after D-Rob retired. You can say it payed off since they've won a championship since then (and might win another this year). 

And many people didn't sound all that critical when the Knicks gave Jerome James 5 years, $30M this summer. James' stats last year were god-awful: 5 pts, 3 reb, and 1.4 blocks. I'm asking for a little bit more for a guy who might average 8 pts, 10 reb, and 2.5 blocks this year. 5 years, $38-40M is not a bad deal for this kind of player, especially compared to James.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> Rasho got that contract from the organization widely proclaimed as the very best inside-out, for whatever it's worth. Even the Spurs were willing to take somewhat of a risk on what other people called a "stiff". They needed a center pretty bad after D-Rob retired. You can say it payed off since they've won a championship since then (and might win another this year).


I don't know if you can say the Spurs winning it all justifies signing Rasho. They failed to defend their title the first year they had him, and then last year they felt compelled to trade for Nazr Mohammed, who then started for them in the playoffs whilst rasho rode the bench hard, averaging less than a single point and less than 2 rebounds per game, not even playing in 8 games.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> Rasho got that contract from the organization widely proclaimed as the very best inside-out, for whatever it's worth. Even the Spurs were willing to take somewhat of a risk on what other people called a "stiff". They needed a center pretty bad after D-Rob retired. You can say it payed off since they've won a championship since then (and might win another this year).
> 
> And many people didn't sound all that critical when the Knicks gave Jerome James 5 years, $30M this summer. James' stats last year were god-awful: 5 pts, 3 reb, and 1.4 blocks. I'm asking for a little bit more for a guy who might average 8 pts, 10 reb, and 2.5 blocks this year. 5 years, $38-40M is not a bad deal for this kind of player, especially compared to James.


I don't mind Rasho as a player, he's okay. I do mind the deal though. I think at this point most NBA observers are almost numb to big stiffs being given way too much money, call it Jim McIlvaine syndrome or Travis Knight syndrome or whatever. If you're 7 feet tall, have been in the league for a few years and possess the co-ordination to pass a field sobriety test you might get lucky and get a fat contract. The Jerome James deal stunk when it happened, and it's going to stink even more now that New York has Eddy Curry and Channing Frye and James plays 10 MPG.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> Rasho got that contract from the organization widely proclaimed as the very best inside-out, for whatever it's worth. Even the Spurs were willing to take somewhat of a risk on what other people called a "stiff". They needed a center pretty bad after D-Rob retired. You can say it payed off since they've won a championship since then (and might win another this year).
> 
> And many people didn't sound all that critical when the Knicks gave Jerome James 5 years, $30M this summer. James' stats last year were god-awful: 5 pts, 3 reb, and 1.4 blocks. I'm asking for a little bit more for a guy who might average 8 pts, 10 reb, and 2.5 blocks this year. 5 years, $38-40M is not a bad deal for this kind of player, especially compared to James.


I think you were really onto something when you brought up Chris Wilcox a couple days back, he could really help us. If the Clippers don't play him much to start the season we ought to try to get him.


----------



## Jonathan

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Babble-On said:


> I don't know if you can say the Spurs winning it all justifies signing Rasho. They failed to defend their title the first year they had him, and then last year they felt compelled to trade for Nazr Mohammed, who then started for them in the playoffs whilst rasho rode the bench hard, averaging less than a single point and less than 2 rebounds per game, not even playing in 8 games.


And there's no way the Pistons win theirs without Darko.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

*Quick's take:* _"Joel says he wants to stay in Portland, even if it means giving up millions of dollars. He feels like he owes the Blazers a degree of loyalty because they were the only team that took a chance on him."_ 



--------------------

Pryzzy's apparently a charitable guy.


----------



## southpark

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



> Nene, sidelined two minutes into his season with an ACL injury, may or may not have filled that void. That Nene/Marcus Camby-Antonio McDyess June 26, '02 trade doesn't look half as bad as it once did. The good news is, it'll be easier for Isiah Thomas to get the rising free agent when he decides to overpay him this summer.


no surprise there....


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Signing Przybilla would give the Bulls three players who were top-20 in DPOY voting last season.

Only 2 teams had this distinction last season, and they met in the Finals.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> Signing Przybilla would give the Bulls three players who were top-20 in DPOY voting last season.
> 
> Only 2 teams had this distinction last season, and they met in the Finals.


Good point. That's why I want him in a Bulls uniform. We'll just have to wait and see if Paxson feels the same.

Interesting that he feels so loyal to a terrible Blazers team, especially since he's been there all of 2 years. That team is a mess. It wouldn't surprise me if he chases the dollars though and goes to the highest bidder. History shows us that's what will usually happens.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Joel feels loyal because Portland was the only team that showed intrest in him last year, and then they went as far as to give him a 2 year guaranteed deal when no other team really offered him anything near that. I am a Blazer fan, and hope he stays. but if he does leave, I hope he goes to the Bulls. He would be a great defensive stopper alongside Tyson. He wont score more thant 6-9 points usually, but can grab 15 rebounds on any given night. 

Trade Ben Gordon(Or possibly Kirk if Duhon continues the improvement he showed last game), Tim Thomas and the NY pick to Boston for Pierce and filler. Pierce is the go-to-guy this new Bulls era has lacked since the age of MJ. 

If Chicago does that trade, they would still have roughly 5-7M to throw around at a FA big man. Offer Joel a contract starting at 6.5M and is 4 years long. 

PG- K.Hinrich(20mpg)/C.Duhon(28mpg)
SG- P.Pierce(35mpg)/K.Hinrich(13mpg)/E.Basden
SF- L.Deng(32mpg)/A.Nocioni(16mpg)
PF- T.Chandler(30mpg)/D.Songaila(18mpg)/O.Harrington

C- J.Pryzbilla(30mpg)/M.Sweetney(18mpg)/M.Allen


----------



## RSP83

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Joel's size and ability to defend is intriguing. I didn't agree before with the possibility of pairing Chandler and Joel because of both are not very good offensive players. But, what I like about him is he's a natural C, he has size, he can defend pretty well. Last Portland game against Timberwolves he didn't block any shot or grab double digit rebounds. but, he played a solid game with 6 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, and 3 steals. that 4 assists is what interest me. Pax definitely should keep an eye on Joel this season.

Other name worth mentioning is Melvin Ely. I read an article about him saying he worked so hard this summer on improving his scoring and conditioning. He was great last game against us, 13 points 15 rebounds 3 assists 7-7 FT%. He's native Chicagoan, I think he's not hard to get and cheap too.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Nene and big bucks 



> *Nene* expected to get really rich in the summer. But that could be put on hold for a year.
> 
> The Nuggets power forward will become a restricted free agent July 1, when he will be free to negotiate with any team. The Nuggets would have seven days to match any offer.
> 
> But the torn right anterior cruciate ligament that likely will keep him out for the rest of the season has clouded matters. Will Nene still be able to command a huge contract in the summer?
> 
> If Nene and his agent, *Michael Coyne*, don't get an offer they like, there is another option. Nene could return to the Nuggets in 2006-07 under a one-year qualifying offer of $4.08 million and become an unrestricted free agent in summer 2007.
> 
> That could enable Nene, making $3.04 million this season, to have a breakout season and secure a huge deal. Though that likely would result in Nene making less money in 2006-07 than he could get on the open market, he could end up getting more in the long run by not locking himself into a lengthy deal.
> 
> "It's too early to (speculate)," said Coyne, who believes Nene will be "100 percent in five or six months."
> 
> Several players in recent years have accepted one-year qualifying offers as restricted free agents in an attempt to cash in the next year when unrestricted. It didn't work out that great for *Michael Olowokandi* and *Stromile Swift*, who ended up signing for the midlevel exception in 2003 and 2005.
> 
> The latest to try the strategy is *Vladimir Radmanovic*, who turned down a six-year, $42 million offer from Seattle to return to the SuperSonics for the one-year, $3.2 million qualifying offer. He will try his luck in the summer.
> 
> Nene was in line to sign an extension with the Nuggets but an agreement couldn't be reached by the Monday deadline and Nene was injured the next day.
> 
> Coyne said a published report was inaccurate that a Nuggets offer believed to be worth between $45 million and $50 million for six years was turned down.
> 
> "They didn't give us a six-year offer because you can't give a six-year offer," said Coyne, who knows collective-bargaining agreement rules allowed Nene to sign an extension no longer than five years by the deadline.
> 
> Asked if Nene received an offer from the Nuggets, Coyne said, "We went back and forth."
> 
> Nene is eligible to sign a six-year deal in the summer. Or he could put it off a year.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

 Przybilla wants to stay in Portland






> Former Gophers basketball player Joel Przybilla, who was selected in the first round of the 2000 NBA draft by Houston and traded to Milwaukee that same night, traded to Atlanta in 2003 and then signed as a free agent with Portland last year,* says he has found a home and would not be interested in signing with the Wolves when he becomes a free agent after this year.*
> 
> Przybilla has to go down as one of the most improved players in the NBA from the time he was drafted to now. Last year he played in 76 games, starting 50, and he is again starting this year, excelling at blocking shots. "All I needed was a chance to play, and Portland gave it to me," said the former Monticello resident.


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

If he keeps it up, does Gerald Wallace become one of our free agent targets? It's early, but he's had some monster offensive games, and watching the guy play, I always thought it was pretty easy to see that he had monster talent. If I remember correctly, he was one of the most highly revered SF prospects ever when he came out of high school, and maybe he's just a late bloomer. He'd definitely be the athletic SG/SF that we could use. Him and Deng on the wings would be pretty sick.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I concur, he's been playing quite well. If we could manage to get him, all we'd need is a solid big man.

Oh and that Pryzbilla article is a bit iffy. He says the right things, stating how Portland were the ones who gave him a shot. But the section just basically seemed targeted to if he would join the T-Wolves.


> says he has found a home and would not be interested in signing with the Wolves when he becomes a free agent after this year.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



rosenthall said:


> If he keeps it up, does Gerald Wallace become one of our free agent targets? It's early, but he's had some monster offensive games, and watching the guy play, I always thought it was pretty easy to see that he had monster talent. If I remember correctly, he was one of the most highly revered SF prospects ever when he came out of high school, and maybe he's just a late bloomer. He'd definitely be the athletic SG/SF that we could use. Him and Deng on the wings would be pretty sick.


I've always liked Wallace, I thought the Kings were stupid to let him go in the expansion draft. 

He would have been a great fit here, but unfortunately for us he signed an extension with the Bobcats before the season. I think it was for MLE-type money too, which could turn out to be a bargain if he keeps playing the way he has. If he would have held off on signing that extension, maybe he could have played himself into a Bobby Simmons type contract next year.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

James Posey has a player option for ~$6mil next season. Miami is now starting him in favor of Antoine Walker. Here's hoping he has a good season and feels he is worth more. More options that fit our team needs is always a good thing.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Demarr Johnson is now starting at SG for Denver (in favor over Lenard) and is a FA after this season. I'm not sure what Denver's plans are for him, but he could give us some length and some offensive punch off the bench and should come relatively cheap (if he doesn't break out).

I do admit I haven't seen a lot of him since his auto accident, so I'm not sure how he has been playing.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

FYI - Hoopshype has a link posted today about Nene. Apparently the surgery went very well, and they haven't ruled out having him back before the end of the season.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> FYI - Hoopshype has a link posted today about Nene. Apparently the surgery went very well, and they haven't ruled out having him back before the end of the season.


Here's your quote from Hoopshype/Denver Post:

NENE SURGERY SUCCESSFUL: Nuggets forward Nene underwent successful surgery Monday with team doctor Steve Traina to repair tears in the anterior cruciate ligament, medial collateral ligament and the lateral meniscus in his right knee. The team said his prognosis for a full recovery is “excellent,” though no timeline is set for his return. Nene's agent, Michael Coyne, said Nene could return late in the season depending on how he heals and rehabilitates. “They'll try to get him to walk (today),” Coyne said. “It's unbelievable. They were very businesslike about it.”


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

From the Sheridan chat on ESPN a few minutes ago:



> Chris Sheridan: (3:28 PM ET ) Scott Skiles has been a huge Peja fan since they were both working in Greece in the mid-'90s, and a couple sources around the league tell me there's nothing that will keep Stojakovic from going to Chicago when he's a free agent next summer. I'm not sure the Bulls will be willing to give Peja everythin his agent will ask for, but there's probably a middle ground that can easily be reached by both sides. If the Kings are convinced they're going to lose Peja, it makes sense for them to trade him bfore the deadline rather than get nothing in return a few months later.


I'll be very upset if Deng is traded for Peja.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

We really wouldn't have room for both and i'd rather see Deng get the playing time he needed rather than be stuck on the bench.

But considering the options, its better to have Deng as backup incase of injury or even as another trading piece.


----------



## narek

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> From the Sheridan chat on ESPN a few minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be very upset if Deng is traded for Peja.


Did anyone ask Sheridan if it made any sense for the Bulls to trade Deng for someone they can pick up in free agency? Of course it makes sense for the Kings to try and do something, but it doesn't make sense for the Bulls.


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> From the Sheridan chat on ESPN a few minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be very upset if Deng is traded for Peja.


As would I.

But why on earth would the Bulls do that? 

If the guy is dead set on coming here, then we can probably just acquire him as a FA.

And if it's a given that he's going to come here, really, it would make sense to trade Luol for anyone but Peja, since we'd be getting him anyway and could use Luol to fill in other holes on our team.


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



narek said:


> Did anyone ask Sheridan if it made any sense for the Bulls to trade Deng for someone they can pick up in free agency? Of course it makes sense for the Kings to try and do something, but it doesn't make sense for the Bulls.


What narek said.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



narek said:


> Did anyone ask Sheridan if it made any sense for the Bulls to trade Deng for someone they can pick up in free agency? Of course it makes sense for the Kings to try and do something, but it doesn't make sense for the Bulls.


I think this has been discussed indirectly earlier in this thread (or one of the others that looks like it): no, it doesn't make sense for the Bulls to trade for a player who is apparently dying to sign with them, but it doesn't make a hell of a lot of sense to have Nocioni and Deng under contract and then throw Peja into the mix. There's a consolidation benefit the Bulls could achieve by trading rather than signing.

Sheridan did not get into this level of detail, nor did he mention Deng by name. In either case, to me, Stojakovic doesn't make much sense when we've got Deng. It won't be long before Deng is the superior two-way player (I wouldn't call someone crazy if he argued that this is already the case).


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



rosenthall said:


> If the guy is dead set on coming here, then we can probably just acquire him as a FA.
> 
> And if it's a given that he's going to come here, really, it would make sense to trade Luol for anyone but Peja, since we'd be getting him anyway and could use Luol to fill in other holes on our team.


yupyupyupyupyup.

:yes:


----------



## ViciousFlogging

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> I think this has been discussed indirectly earlier in this thread (or one of the others that looks like it): no, it doesn't make sense for the Bulls to trade for a player who is apparently dying to sign with them, but it doesn't make a hell of a lot of sense to have Nocioni and Deng under contract and then throw Peja into the mix. There's a consolidation benefit the Bulls could achieve by trading rather than signing.
> 
> Sheridan did not get into this level of detail, nor did he mention Deng by name. In either case, to me, Stojakovic doesn't make much sense when we've got Deng. It won't be long before Deng is the superior two-way player (I wouldn't call someone crazy if he argued that this is already the case).


If we are confident we can sign Peja next offseason, trading Deng makes some sense - but obviously not to the Kings in a deal for Peja. I love Luol and would hate to see him leave, but he would definitely be a big-time enticement to teams that might have a big or a young SG that we might want. But trading him to the Kings is basically just moving laterally at best.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Deng and Peja are both pretty versatile. There's little doubt in my mind that we can play both of them at least 30 minutes each. If anyone is the odd man out, it's Nocioni. But honestly I'm fine with that since Nocioni was basically a stop-gap player at the 3 for us.


----------



## Hustle

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Trading for Peja when he is a FA and we have money certainly sounds like a bad idea to me.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Rhyder said:


> Demarr Johnson is now starting at SG for Denver (in favor over Lenard) and is a FA after this season. I'm not sure what Denver's plans are for him, but he could give us some length and some offensive punch off the bench and should come relatively cheap (if he doesn't break out).
> 
> I do admit I haven't seen a lot of him since his auto accident, so I'm not sure how he has been playing.


More trade talk surrounding voshon. (Lenard for Doleac) He was rated the one of the worst defensive players in the league and the Nuggets starting winning when he was benched.

 Lenard interests Heat

Why can't we get Doleac?


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



spongyfungy said:


> More trade talk surrounding voshon. (Lenard for Doleac) He was rated the one of the worst defensive players in the league and the Nuggets starting winning when he was benched.
> 
> Lenard interests Heat
> 
> Why can't we get Doleac?


I believe MikeDC mentioned this, I think it's a pretty good idea.

Doleac would be an upgrade from Malik Allen, and could help out on 5's. Any first hand accounts of Doleac's defensive skills? Perhaps the Heat would swap Doleac and Dorell Wright for Allen, Pike and a 2nd...


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Anyone seen Mario Kasun in action? I was only just curious after reading something on him on hoopshype, his height (7 feet 1, 260 pounds) got me curious. He's an restricted free agent in the offseason, but the Magic also have Battie and Cato to worry about aswell.
He could be a reasonably cheap big man to look into.



> But the Nuggets were not interested in taking on the last three years and $8.4 million of Michael Doleac


As for the Doleac idea, it's interesting, his contract isn't going to choke us.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Im with Spongy, do whatever it takes to bring Bosh to Chicago, including trading all of our cap space this summer for their crappy contracts and Bosh. EDIT, YES, THAT EVEN INCLUDES TAKING JALEN ROSE BACK. 

I got back and watched Peja last night and he was outplayed seriously by Dunleavy who is struggling. I love Peja but I wonder if he isnt close to be beyond his sell by date


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



rlucas4257 said:
 

> Im with Spongy, do whatever it takes to bring Bosh to Chicago, including trading all of our cap space this summer for their crappy contracts and Bosh. EDIT, YES, THAT EVEN INCLUDES TAKING JALEN ROSE BACK.
> 
> I got back and watched Peja last night and he was outplayed seriously by Dunleavy who is struggling. I love Peja but I wonder if he isnt close to be beyond his sell by date


Interesting take on Peja.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I think John Salmons may be a free agent next year and he would be a guy to keep an eye on.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ace20004u said:


> I think John Salmons may be a free agent next year and he would be a guy to keep an eye on.


I don't know much about Salmons' ability to defend, or play within a team system...but I do know he's versatile and can play 3 positions. Someone's take on his defense/team play would be appreciated.

If he's truly a right way player, he could really be a great fit here. He could serve as a 3rd string PG behind Kirk/Duhon, a 2nd string SG behind Ben, and a 3rd string SF behind Deng/Noch. That should be around 20 minutes a night of playing time. Only thing is, he may choose a place where he'd be a starter. We'd have to trade one of our guards to open up big minutes for him; not out of the question, but something to be aware of.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



yodurk said:


> I don't know much about Salmons' ability to defend, or play within a team system...but I do know he's versatile and can play 3 positions. Someone's take on his defense/team play would be appreciated.
> 
> If he's truly a right way player, he could really be a great fit here. He could serve as a 3rd string PG behind Kirk/Duhon, a 2nd string SG behind Ben, and a 3rd string SF behind Deng/Noch. That should be around 20 minutes a night of playing time. Only thing is, he may choose a place where he'd be a starter. We'd have to trade one of our guards to open up big minutes for him; not out of the question, but something to be aware of.



I've seen him play a bit and he is definitley a soild defender and a team player. I think, because of his size, ability to defend, penetrate, and shoot the ball that he would be a real nice compliment to our guard corps...perhaps taking over for Pargo/Basden/Pike.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

If anyone wants a good scouting report on John Salmons you should contact Arenas. I believe Arenas played ball with him at the University of Miami.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I like Salmons too.

Thus far into the season, I'm starting to think our best strategy is not to expect or go heavily after the big name guys. Ben Wallace looks like a no-brainer to stay with the Pistons. I think we'll be waisting our time to go after him. Peja looks very mediocre. I'm not sure I'd want him at anything over the MLE at this point. Certainly worth keeping an eye on, but at this point I don't feel much enthusiasm for him and I don't see a lot from others. 

The guys we probably want to target are the young but productive and just entering their prime guys. *Al Harrington* and *Drew Gooden*. The conventional wisdom is that Harrington will leave the Hawks, but I don't think it's a given that he wants to leave or that they don't see him as part of their future. I think both of those guys would be good guys to get, but for the following reasons Gooden is looking like the better target.

Harrington recently said this when asked about free agency, "I'll have a lot of options. But *I like Atlanta. I feel it's the type of situation if we turn it around everybody will fall in love with us. I see the reception the (NFL) Falcons get. Once you start winning, it's unbelievable. We can take over the city*."

Obviously they're struggling now, but he sounds like a guy that wants to stick around. For the Hawks part, they don't sound ready to give him away either. This NY Daily News article says the Hawks asked for Channing Frye(!) when the Knicks recently inquired about his availability.

It also went on to say that Harrington is one of the guys at the top of the Knicks' list. While we have the cap space to make any offer, we'll have to ask ourselves just how much Harrington is worth and how competitive an offer we want to make. Especially assuming there's no trade, we have to recognize that Deng is mostly a 3 and Harrington is mostly a 3. 

At some level of dollars, an offer to Harrington is going to stop making sense purely on those reasons (however, if we make a trade of Deng for a guy like Bosh or Okafor, then we might start thinking differently, and what I've just written about Harrington will apply more to Gooden).

Gooden, on the other hand, is a big, athletic, and gifted power forward. That's something we could certainly use. He's playing very well for the Cavs and luring him away would also have the benefit of robbing a division rival and rising team of a good young player. The Cavs are not going to be above the luxury tax threshold, but if they sign up Gooden and then give LeBron his $$, they will be. Of course, if they let Gooden walk, it might irritate LeBron, so they can be expected to at least seriously consider matching a pretty big offer. To me, that means the worst case scenario, that we don't get him, is pretty good if we make a competitive offer. We make an offer and if we get him, great. If not, we've put the Cavs in dangerous salary cap territory. That's a No Lose situation.

So coming out of all that, I think the front running free agent targets should be pretty clear.

1. Drew Gooden. Make him a good offer. We should expect to have to overpay a bit to get another team's restricted free agent, but this is our window of opportunity and he's the guy that's available and fits the bill.

2. Al Harrington. A good player on his way up. The downside is that he plays the same position as Deng, but again, if we don't use the money, we basically are going to lose it. We need to get a talented player or two. We can make a trade later, if needed, to get the right talent, but first we need to have talent to trade for talent.

(Distant 3). Peja. Don't overpay for him. But if the other guys are off the table and we still have money, he's worth a good contract.

--> The fact that two of these guys are 3s is the reason we should be considering Deng, despite our like of him, as the most likely to be traded. While I like Gooden in general, if we can, by trading Deng, get a guy significantly better than him (like Okafor, Bosh, etc) while still hanging on to our cap room, then fill in Deng's loss with Harrington or Peja.

--> Finally, the other thing we need to be looking at is backup bigs. Here, the more I see the guys that will be FAs, the more I think we're better off avoiding the bigger name guys - Nazr, Lorenzen Wright, Tony Battie, Kelvin Cato, for a younger guy like *Jarron Collins, Jake Voskuhl *or *Melvin Ely*. The older guys will probably all command more money simply by virtue of them being older and more established (hell, even guys like Vitaly Potapenko and Calvin Booth keep getting well above the league minimum), so I think we'd be wise to take a shot on someone not as well known. The only X factor out there is Nene, but I can't in good conscience imagine signing a guy to a huge deal sight-unseen, after a such a bad knee injury. If the Nuggets won't touch him, that should be a warning sign to us (think Marcus Fizer).


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Mike, I'm willing to give Drew Gooden a shot for a reasonable contract. He's athletic, he's got a decent inside-outside game, rebounds fairly well. Has alot of things that Sweetney lacks. And his best years are ahead of him almost for sure.

It wouldn't surprise me if Al Harrington wants to stay in Atlanta. Remember, Larry Bird wanted to keep him around with the Pacers but Al demanded a trade because he wanted a bigger role, even if with a much lesser team. He'll most likely keep a 40 minute starting role with Atlanta...if they decide to pay him, then it'll take alot to top that.

As far as I"m concerned though, anything can happen between now and the start of '06 free agency. It seems about 95% of players say they "want to stay", but quite a few of them either don't get the money they want or are just doing good PR.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

i love peja. one of my favorite players. but i really think he is getting close to his sell-by-date. lets pass on him and use the cap space to trade for players we like. this fa class doesnt do much for me. harrington doesnt help the bulls because he is undersized and not really an explosive athlete. the bulls need to get taller and more explosive athletically. the perfect player ironically would be Frye but he will never leave the Knicks now.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



> the perfect player ironically would be Frye but he will never leave the Knicks now.


With Browns constant *****ing about not having a true PG, I wonder if we could dangle Duhon infront of his nose.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> I like Salmons too.
> 
> Thus far into the season, I'm starting to think our best strategy is not to expect or go heavily after the big name guys. Ben Wallace looks like a no-brainer to stay with the Pistons. I think we'll be waisting our time to go after him. Peja looks very mediocre. I'm not sure I'd want him at anything over the MLE at this point. Certainly worth keeping an eye on, but at this point I don't feel much enthusiasm for him and I don't see a lot from others.
> 
> The guys we probably want to target are the young but productive and just entering their prime guys. *Al Harrington* and *Drew Gooden*. The conventional wisdom is that Harrington will leave the Hawks, but I don't think it's a given that he wants to leave or that they don't see him as part of their future. I think both of those guys would be good guys to get, but for the following reasons Gooden is looking like the better target.
> 
> Harrington recently said this when asked about free agency, "I'll have a lot of options. But *I like Atlanta. I feel it's the type of situation if we turn it around everybody will fall in love with us. I see the reception the (NFL) Falcons get. Once you start winning, it's unbelievable. We can take over the city*."
> 
> Obviously they're struggling now, but he sounds like a guy that wants to stick around. For the Hawks part, they don't sound ready to give him away either. This NY Daily News article says the Hawks asked for Channing Frye(!) when the Knicks recently inquired about his availability.
> 
> It also went on to say that Harrington is one of the guys at the top of the Knicks' list. While we have the cap space to make any offer, we'll have to ask ourselves just how much Harrington is worth and how competitive an offer we want to make. Especially assuming there's no trade, we have to recognize that Deng is mostly a 3 and Harrington is mostly a 3.
> 
> At some level of dollars, an offer to Harrington is going to stop making sense purely on those reasons (however, if we make a trade of Deng for a guy like Bosh or Okafor, then we might start thinking differently, and what I've just written about Harrington will apply more to Gooden).
> 
> Gooden, on the other hand, is a big, athletic, and gifted power forward. That's something we could certainly use. He's playing very well for the Cavs and luring him away would also have the benefit of robbing a division rival and rising team of a good young player. The Cavs are not going to be above the luxury tax threshold, but if they sign up Gooden and then give LeBron his $$, they will be. Of course, if they let Gooden walk, it might irritate LeBron, so they can be expected to at least seriously consider matching a pretty big offer. To me, that means the worst case scenario, that we don't get him, is pretty good if we make a competitive offer. We make an offer and if we get him, great. If not, we've put the Cavs in dangerous salary cap territory. That's a No Lose situation.
> 
> So coming out of all that, I think the front running free agent targets should be pretty clear.
> 
> 1. Drew Gooden. Make him a good offer. We should expect to have to overpay a bit to get another team's restricted free agent, but this is our window of opportunity and he's the guy that's available and fits the bill.
> 
> 2. Al Harrington. A good player on his way up. The downside is that he plays the same position as Deng, but again, if we don't use the money, we basically are going to lose it. We need to get a talented player or two. We can make a trade later, if needed, to get the right talent, but first we need to have talent to trade for talent.
> 
> (Distant 3). Peja. Don't overpay for him. But if the other guys are off the table and we still have money, he's worth a good contract.
> 
> --> The fact that two of these guys are 3s is the reason we should be considering Deng, despite our like of him, as the most likely to be traded. While I like Gooden in general, if we can, by trading Deng, get a guy significantly better than him (like Okafor, Bosh, etc) while still hanging on to our cap room, then fill in Deng's loss with Harrington or Peja.
> 
> --> Finally, the other thing we need to be looking at is backup bigs. Here, the more I see the guys that will be FAs, the more I think we're better off avoiding the bigger name guys - Nazr, Lorenzen Wright, Tony Battie, Kelvin Cato, for a younger guy like *Jarron Collins, Jake Voskuhl *or *Melvin Ely*. The older guys will probably all command more money simply by virtue of them being older and more established (hell, even guys like Vitaly Potapenko and Calvin Booth keep getting well above the league minimum), so I think we'd be wise to take a shot on someone not as well known. The only X factor out there is Nene, but I can't in good conscience imagine signing a guy to a huge deal sight-unseen, after a such a bad knee injury. If the Nuggets won't touch him, that should be a warning sign to us (think Marcus Fizer).


Very nice post! As long as we get us a center that can help Chandler, I am fine with a gooden or AH. 

I do have a question, do we let OH go? the reason why I ask this is, I can see chandler playing some pf as well. Sweetney, Chandler, OH, (OH/DG) and maybe a songaila makes for a log jam.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



truebluefan said:


> Very nice post! As long as we get us a center that can help Chandler, I am fine with a gooden or AH.
> 
> I do have a question, do we let OH go? the reason why I ask this is, I can see chandler playing some pf as well. Sweetney, Chandler, OH, (OH/DG) and maybe a songaila makes for a log jam.


I think after trying to find things out as best I could that OH got a guaranteed deal, so he's not going anywhere. Beyond that, I don't think it'll be a problem though. 5 bigs isn't really a log jam in my book, especially since three of them (Sweetney, OH, and Songaila) look like guys we wouldn't want playing huge minutes. Last year we were only 4 deep and that wasn't enough.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

What are peoples opinion of Flip Murray? I haven't seen alot of him, but he seems he could give us more depth at the guard rotation without costing the bank.
He becomes an free agent in the summer.

As the season progresses, i'm actually turning to the idea of acquiring Gooden. Considering our rotation, he would be alot better than the likes of Songalia.

PG: Hinrich, Duhon
SG: Gordon, Murray
SF: Deng, Nocioni, Badsen
PF: Sweets, Gooden,
C: Chandler, Gooden, Davis
Could throw in Songalia and Othella as injury reserves, but i'm not terribly fussed.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

How about trading Gordon and TT and a pick to Boston for PP... grab Flip for punch off the bench and go after Gooden and perhaps the Vanilla Gorilla as well.

PG Hinrich
SG PP
SF Deng
PF Gooden
C Chandler

Bench
Duhon
Murray
Basden
Noc
SWEETS
Vanilla Gorilla

Not bad. Can we afford all these guys?


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

After the TT fiasco i doubt any team wants to take TT on, even if its an expiring contract. But i'm still hoping we do get Pierce. If we did get him we'd have about $11M in cap space (not accounting for our pick), which should be sufficient to walk out with Murray and Gooden.

I have to ask, who the heck is Vanilla Gorilla?


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



step said:


> I have to ask, who the heck is Vanilla Gorilla?


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Didn't know :S
I doubt we'd have enough to get both Pryz and Gooden, but its a nice idea.
Pryz, Gooden, Chandler, Sweets sharing the minutes, nice depth.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


>


:laugh:

Nice one. I'm all for that then.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Speaking of Przybilla, after a slow start he has picked it up over the last 5 games with 8.8 pts, 10.2 reb and 3.0 blk.


----------



## dsouljah9

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Our areas of need are Center and shooting guard, so I think that we should look at...

Shooting Guards: 
Adam Morrison(If New Yorks' pick is top 5 because I think he'll go in the top five)

J.J Redick

Big Men:

Tiaggo Splitter

La Marcus Aldridge(If New Yorks pick is top 5 and Morrison's off the board) 

In free agency:

Sign Al Harrigton to a 6yr 52mi contract

Sign reliable back-up center

Line-up:

PG: Hinrich/ Duhon

SG: Gordon/(Morrison/ Redick)/Basden

SF: Harrington or Deng/Nocioni

PF: Harrington or Sweetney/ Nocioni/ Songaila

C: Chandler/(Splitter/ Aldrige)/ FA Center


That's my :2cents:...

You can tear it apart now... :raised_ey


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Later in the season we'd have more of an inkling what our picks would be like. But i don't follow the draft until the end anyways.

Harrington would be a decent pickup, but i don't see him being able to play the PF spot consistently enough.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Some cheap alternatives rather than blockbuster signings.

Ronald Murray - UFA
Reggie Evans - UFA
Jared Jeffries - RFA
Matt Harpring - UFA
Kelvin Cato - UFA
Tony Battie - UFA
Mario Kasun - RFA
Toni Kukoc - UFA - should finish his career with the Bulls.
Bobby Jackson - UFA
Scot Pollard - UFA
Fred Jones - RFA
Voshon Lenard - UFA
Francisco Elson - UFA
Drew Gooden - RFA
Jake Voshkul - UFA

Hopefully we can be done with Songalia, Pike and Othella next year.
I wouldn't mind adding after Gooden, Evans(for depth), Harpring and Kukoc (him being a token signing). We could attempt to get Jeffries and force him to bulk up.

Hinrich/Duhon
Gordon/Harpring/Basden
Deng/Nocioni/Kukoc
Sweets/Evans/
Gooden/Chandler/Allen(stuck with him for one more year)

I think this is similar ot someone else's idea, SausageKingofChicago comes to mind, i'm not too sure, but either wayi'm liking it.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

The main knock on Gooden is his (empty) head. But I don't think that's as big of a problem as it might be because:

The way I look at it, you can take a player who makes mistakes and work with him. (Lack of) basketball IQ is incredibly frustrating in the short-term, but the guy we pick up will be here for a long time. Patience is difficult to preach, I know, but there are two important things to keep in mind with this team and with the league in general.

* 1st, Gooden's come a ways in his time in the league and he's still very young. Who a player is when he's 25 is very different from who he'll be when he's 30. Even boneheads of the first order tend to accumulate "basketball IQ" over that kind of long-term, especially if they're in a stable, good chemistry environment. Look at a guy like Shawn Kemp, for example. I'd be shocked if he could freaking count to ten, but he accumulated (slowly) some knowledge of the technical aspects of how to play ball. While it kills us to watch him, Chandler really is better than he was as a rookie, and given several more years will be even better.

I say all this because whoever we get will be coming onto what is still a very young team. It will grow and get better. What that means is we shouldn't be worried so worried about whether a guy will be "smart" now, but whether he can be "smart enough" after 3-5 years here of growing together with the rest of this team. Teams that actually win the NBA championship tend to be older and composed of a core of guys who've been together for a while. They learn how to play together, and they learn what works. 

* 2nd, that last fact helps to integrate talented but not very "smart" guys, especially when you have smart guys who tell them what to do. How many times was Scottie Pippen described as a coach on the floor who was - often explicitly - telling his teammates where to go. We have one guy like that, at least, in Hinrich. Duhon might be another one, and Deng could eventually be. When you can put several very savvy players on the court, you limit what less savvy players have to do and you give them more structure.

Put those two pieces together and Gooden makes the most sense. Yes, he's not the savvy baller Peja is (or Harrington), but his talents are a lot better fit. And while his savvy is a concern, 1) we're adding a piece to compete 3-5 years down the road, not immediately. With 3-5 years of experience, he'll be better. And 2) we've already got a team that has a lot of smarts - that helps accomodate a guy with a lot of talent who doesn't.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I'm curious, is Ben Wallace completely out of the question? If Detroit had been hell bent on re-signing him, they would have done so by now. Seems like he'll be available (and there was rumor, maybe even in this thread, that Pax had interest).

Al Harrington & Ben Wallace would be a pretty good combo to pair with our existing big guys. And a lineup of...

PG- Duhon, Gordon
SG- Hinrich, Gordon
SF- Deng, Nocioni
PF- Harrington, Sweets
C- Wallace, Chandler

...would be 50+ win material, IMO.


----------



## dsouljah9

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

There is no way Ben Wallace leaves Detroit. Their GM should resign if that happens and Pax should get a statue outside the UC :yes:


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> I'm curious, is Ben Wallace completely out of the question? If Detroit had been hell bent on re-signing him, they would have done so by now. Seems like he'll be available (and there was rumor, maybe even in this thread, that Pax had interest).
> 
> Al Harrington & Ben Wallace would be a pretty good combo to pair with our existing big guys. And a lineup of...
> 
> PG- Duhon, Gordon
> SG- Hinrich, Gordon
> SF- Deng, Nocioni
> PF- Harrington, Sweets
> C- Wallace, Chandler
> 
> ...would be 50+ win material, IMO.


Ben Wallace isn't on a rookie contract, so it's not like he was going to be an RFA w/ a qualifying tender. He's going to be an UFA this year, so, him not being signed yet is not really indicative of a lack of willingness on Detroit's part. 

And also........it was talked about how we would make a push at him, but Ben pretty much explicitly stated that he wants to remain with the Pistons. So, we could make a run at him, but I think the chances of us signing him are slim to none.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



rosenthall said:


> Ben Wallace isn't on a rookie contract, so it's not like he was going to be an RFA w/ a qualifying tender. He's going to be an UFA this year, so, him not being signed yet is not really indicative of a lack of willingness on Detroit's part.
> 
> And also........it was talked about how we would make a push at him, but Ben pretty much explicitly stated that he wants to remain with the Pistons. So, we could make a run at him, but I think the chances of us signing him are slim to none.


I realize he's not on his rookie contract, but to me, the Pistons not extending him is up to this point is significant because it means they're not willing to throw a blank check his way.

I do concede that he's likely to stay in Detroit... the Bulls could still make interesting by overpaying him in comparison to the Pistons (who I don't think will offer him the max, at least initially).


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I think we should look to make a few minor trades, then look to the FA market.

Robert Swift is a guy I'd kind of like. While he's had almost no NBA minutes, they really like him in Seattle (although they don't play him)... and he's got a lot of potential. I think he could be had in exchange for a 2nd rounder and maybe Songaila.

I think I'd be interested in Kirk Snyder for an answer at guard. Good size, good defense, athletic, good range on his shot. Somehow, on an improved New Orleans team with D-Mase, J.R. Smith, Chris Paul, Speedy Claxton, Arvydas Macijauskas, he's been left on the outside looking in. I think he'd be worth trading for in a package that might nab us Lampe or Chris Andersen as well.

In 06 FA, I think Al Harrington would be a nice find but only if he'd be used in a PF role. I think he has Antawn Jamison-like potential if coached properly.

In the draft, I'm a big Shelden Williams fan at almost any pick. Adam Morrison reminds me too much of an earlier Vladimir Radmanovic, with that frantic quick-release shot. Morrison moves a little bit better and shows better basketball IQ, but it's college ball and he's in a program that focuses on him. He'll be a good pro but I just feel like we need a guy like Shelden so much more. With the lower pick, I'd be interested in Josh Boone because of his defense and his size. He's having a nice year at UConn. Fazekas looks good too but I think he'll be gone by the time our lower pick comes around.

Also, has anyone actually watched Matt Haryasz play? Is he anything like Troy Murphy? Stanford's losing to bad teams this year, so I don't have any idea how good he really is, but I think he's an intriguing talent who might be able to provide size, defense, and offense from the frontcourt.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Oh, boy. Chris Sheridan's Insider piece today on what might happen 12/15 made me a little nauseous. In it, he states that

-- Peja is going to want "$12M or more" in his next contract (he doesn't say whether that means first-year salary or average annual salary for the length of the contract)

-- The Bulls are seen as being the most likely suitor for Peja

-- If the Bulls are afraid that another team might trade for Peja, get his Bird rights, and make an aggressive attempt to re-sign him, they could preempt that move and trade for Peja themselves. Sheridan does not list a CBA-compliant proposal, but he does mention the following Bulls' assets: Tim Thomas, Luol Deng, and draft picks.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2258666

I have no doubt that Paxson has a strong interest in Peja (there is too much smoke for there not to be at least a little fire), and I don't understand it. Deng is a better player than Peja right now, and unless an unlikely combination of events occurs (Deng absolutely blows up and we lose Hinrich to another team), his next contract will be cheaper than Peja's will be. Yet there's a chance we'd trade Deng to get Peja? 

It really boggles my mind. If any of this chatter is true, we can only hope that some other GM will swoop in and save Paxson from himself. Signing Peja outright would be a terrible move, imo. But trading Deng to get him would be an unmitigated disaster.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



> Sheridan does not list a CBA-compliant proposal


There could be alot of options for this, but there wouldn't be a use, unless Peja can play the 4, LOL.

Peja + Corliss for TT. (Skinner works aswell, but he has another year on his contract)
Peja for Pike and Othella.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> I have no doubt that Paxson has a strong interest in Peja (there is too much smoke for there not to be at least a little fire), and I don't understand it. Deng is a better player than Peja right now, and unless an unlikely combination of events occurs (Deng absolutely blows up and we lose Hinrich to another team), his next contract will be cheaper than Peja's will be. Yet there's a chance we'd trade Deng to get Peja?
> 
> It really boggles my mind. If any of this chatter is true, we can only hope that some other GM will swoop in and save Paxson from himself. Signing Peja outright would be a terrible move, imo. But trading Deng to get him would be an unmitigated disaster.


Showing some faith in Pax there, huh? I like it... pre-emptive complaining based on conjecture from a series of unsubstantial rumors.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> Showing some faith in Pax there, huh? I like it... pre-emptive complaining based on conjecture from a series of unsubstantial rumors.


"Conjecture" from ESPN's lead basketball writer (who's spent the last ten+ years working for the conjecture-less AP) on top of "conjecture" from the beat writers on top of "conjecture" from Peter May, Marc Stein, etc., etc., etc.

I think that's "conjecture" worth discussing. Of course, if I took the rather dim view that Pax is a certifiable genius whose bowel movements should be encased in gold and saved for future civilizations to analyze, I might feel differently.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> "Conjecture" from ESPN's lead basketball writer (who's spent the last ten+ years working for the conjecture-less AP) on top of "conjecture" from the beat writers on top of "conjecture" from Peter May, Marc Stein, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> I think that's "conjecture" worth discussing. Of course, if I took the rather dim view that Pax is a certifiable genius whose bowel movements should be encased in gold and saved for future civilizations to analyze, I might feel differently.


I still don't particularly like any of Pax's options for next offseason. That's why I hope we hold on to Tim Thomas until the trading deadline. I'm hoping something appears that we haven't thought of yet, or at least something we hadn't thought likely as of yet.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

After getting off to a slow start, Przybilla has been very good in his last 10 games.

57.6% FG
9.4 pts
11.5 reb
2.4 blk
4 double-doubles

Although there isn't much chatter about it, IMHO Przy is one of Pax's top targets next summer.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> Showing some faith in Pax there, huh? I like it... pre-emptive complaining based on conjecture from a series of unsubstantial rumors.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Frankensteiner again.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> Frankensteiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing some faith in Pax there, huh? I like it... pre-emptive complaining based on conjecture from a series of unsubstantial rumors.
> 
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Frankensteiner again.
Click to expand...

Two non-constructive posts that say nothing about the Bulls or anything else except a complaint about someone else's perfectly valid opinion. :|

---

After listening to Paxson's interview today, in which he said we're a team of role-player and that we needed to make changes to get a star, it seems to me that Scott May's concerns are perfectly legitimate.

Maybe the two of you could see fit to explain to the rest of us in non-insulting terms why Pax wouldn't do something like this, or why, if he did, it'd be a good thing for us?

Because after hearing that interview, it seems clear as day, and straight from the horses' mouth, that he thinks we need to trade for "a star".


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> Two non-constructive posts that say nothing about the Bulls or anything else except a complaint about someone else's perfectly valid opinion. :|
> 
> ---
> 
> After listening to Paxson's interview today, in which he said we're a team of role-player and that we needed to make changes to get a star, it seems to me that Scott May's concerns are perfectly legitimate.
> 
> Maybe the two of you could see fit to explain to the rest of us in non-insulting terms why Pax wouldn't do something like this, or why, if he did, it'd be a good thing for us?
> 
> Because after hearing that interview, it seems clear as day, and straight from the horses' mouth, that he things we need to trade for "a star".


I wish he hadn't said it, but I agree with him. I wish we would trade for a star. I do believe Luol Deng, Hinrich, and Gordon all have star potential, though I doubt any of them will ever be top 20 NBA players. Each of them has a chance to be All Stars though.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> Although there isn't much chatter about it, IMHO Przy is one of Pax's top targets next summer.


There might not be chatter because Pax understands that pairing Pryzbilla and Chandler would be an staggering handicap to overcome offensively, and that their alleged game-changing defensive skills wouldn't be enough to offset it.

Then again, if Pax wants to sign a badly aging Peja to a max contract, it'd be tough to put anything past him.


----------



## Electric Slim

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> Two non-constructive posts that say nothing about the Bulls or anything else except a complaint about someone else's perfectly valid opinion. :|


Whelp, I got a perfectly valid opinion on your opinion, MikeDC.

This is a message board, don't take things so seriously.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> I wish he hadn't said it, but I agree with him.


Pax?

I agree with the Pax that said we should be patient and make sure the right deal comes along. However, I don't agree that the only way we're going to get a star is by making a trade.

To even say that, given the extreme youth and high potential of a guy like Deng (and to a lesser extent Gordon) seems rather impatient to me. Given the youth of the rest of our team, they need years to grow together anyway. How is trading for a guy who's 28-30 going to fit within that context?


----------



## darlets

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> After getting off to a slow start, Przybilla has been very good in his last 10 games.
> 
> 57.6% FG
> 9.4 pts
> 11.5 reb
> 2.4 blk
> 4 double-doubles
> 
> Although there isn't much chatter about it, IMHO Przy is one of Pax's top targets next summer.


I agree, 
I think paxson is going to build step by step until something comes up that give him a chance for a star without removing from the core too much (if at all). Either they choose to come here or one develops internally.

Przybilla give us a big body and won't cost the world (me thinks).


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Electric Slim said:


> Whelp, I got a perfectly valid opinion on your opinion, MikeDC.
> 
> This is a message board, don't take things so seriously.




Er... it seems to me that feeling the need to insult other people is taking things a bit too seriously.

If you look at my posts, there are plenty of things I find amusing or funny. Being not cool to other people isn't one of them. I think it's fun to talk about the Bulls with other Bulls fans, not sit around a pick at each other.

Speaking only for myself, I don't see why having a good time needs to come at someone else's expense.


----------



## Electric Slim

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> Er... it seems to me that feeling the need to insult other people is taking things a bit too seriously.
> 
> If you look at my posts, there are plenty of things I find amusing or funny. Being not cool to other people isn't one of them. I think it's fun to talk about the Bulls with other Bulls fans, not sit around a pick at each other.


I see the same things from Scott May though. Arguing about basketball is going to lead to some pickings, but honestly, those who are condescending towards others make me feel sicker. It's too bad that there's posters here who are happy being the arch-nemesis of each other and feel they must bash what either poster says whether the point is valid or not. I'm not taking sides here, it's just that I'm seeing the same thing over and over and over. Stoopid.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Electric Slim said:


> I see the same things from Scott May though.


Where? At some point in the undefined past? Nothing that I can see in his post was aimed at anyone else.



> Arguing about basketball is going to lead to some pickings, but honestly, those who are condescending towards others make me feel sicker. It's too bad that there's posters here who are happy being the arch-nemesis of each other and feel they must bash what either poster says whether the point is valid or not. I'm not taking sides here, it's just that I'm seeing the same thing over and over and over. Stoopid.


Look, a month or two ago, we were all at each others' throats and it wasn't good. We seem to have got it pretty well worked out, and that's a good thing. So when I see that kind of thing starting up again, I'd rather point out the stupidity of it sooner rather than let it go unnoticed (better to talk about it then have things devolve back into constant feuding). Taking shots at people way ain't "The Right Way" to go about things. 

It ain't. It's bad jib posting.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

hey now, i think scottmay has very valid concerns based on the article, which i also read and the pax interview on the score, which we all heard (thanks spongy).

*so, once again, let's discuss the opinions and viewpoints about basketball and the FA options of the team (it's ok not to agree) and keep away from opinions on each other.*

geeez.


(p.s - i don't want peja anywhere NEAR THIS TEAM - deng is going to be about 30X better - but i am worried about the hard-on skiles seems to have for this aging not ever gonna be a superstar player. does peja have polaroids????)


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Electric Slim said:


> I see the same things from Scott May though. Arguing about basketball is going to lead to some pickings, but honestly, those who are condescending towards others make me feel sicker. It's too bad that there's posters here who are happy being the arch-nemesis of each other and feel they must bash what either poster says whether the point is valid or not. I'm not taking sides here, it's just that I'm seeing the same thing over and over and over. Stoopid.


Whatever happened to "This is a message board, don't take things so seriously."? 

Or is that like "Have a nice day!" -- something a person says, but doesn't really mean?

I'm confused, and I mean that in a genuine, non-condescending, wondering where this is all coming from sort of way.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Electric Slim said:


> I see the same things from Scott May though. Arguing about basketball is going to lead to some pickings, but honestly, those who are condescending towards others make me feel sicker. It's too bad that there's posters here who are happy being the arch-nemesis of each other and feel they must bash what either poster says whether the point is valid or not. I'm not taking sides here, it's just that I'm seeing the same thing over and over and over. Stoopid.



you haven't been around since the "RonCey Penguin Peace Accord" was presented and agreed upon.

basically, we talk ball and not about each other. and it's perfectly valid to have an opposing viewpoint. 

thanks.


----------



## Electric Slim

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



mizenkay said:


> you haven't been around since the "RonCey Penguin Peace Accord" was presented and agreed upon.
> thanks.


Then we'll just have to agree to disagree that things have actually changed.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> "Conjecture" from ESPN's lead basketball writer (who's spent the last ten+ years working for the conjecture-less AP) on top of "conjecture" from the beat writers on top of "conjecture" from Peter May, Marc Stein, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> I think that's "conjecture" worth discussing. Of course, if I took the rather dim view that Pax is a certifiable genius whose bowel movements should be encased in gold and saved for future civilizations to analyze, I might feel differently.


Bringing up their employment with ESPN as some sort of credential is laughable, to say the least. According to ESPN's leading baseball writers, the White Sox were done with their off-season moves last week, Milton Bradley was heading to the Cubs, and Alfonso Soriano was going to be a Dodger (none of that happened).

And discussing the rumor is one thing, but accepting it as fact (your words... "I have no doubt that Paxson has a strong interest in Peja" or "we can only hope that some other GM will swoop in and save Paxson from himself") while already throwing the team's GM under a bus is completely another. Maybe you'll see the difference.

And I await the "you just love Paxson" response.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> Bringing up their employment with ESPN as some sort of credential is laughable, to say the least. According to ESPN's leading baseball writers, the White Sox were done with their off-season moves last week, Milton Bradley was heading to the Cubs, and Alfonso Soriano was going to be a Dodger (none of that happened).
> 
> And discussing the rumor is one thing, but accepting it as fact (your words... "I have no doubt that Paxson has a strong interest in Peja" or "we can only hope that some other GM will swoop in and save Paxson from himself") while already throwing the team's GM under a bus is completely another. Maybe you'll see the difference.
> 
> And I await the "you just love Paxson" response.


We have it from Pax himself that he feels the team needs a superstar. The "superstar" most often linked to our team by multiple prominent, credible journalists (in most people's eyes) is Peja Stojakovic. 

Where does the throwing under the bus part come in again?


----------



## superdave

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



 Electric Slim said:


> Arguing about basketball is going to lead to some pickings, but honestly, those who are condescending towards others make me feel sicker. It's too bad that there's posters here who are happy being the arch-nemesis of each other and feel they must bash what either poster says whether the point is valid or not. I'm not taking sides here, it's just that I'm seeing the same thing over and over and over. Stoopid.


Agreed.

Can someone provide a link to the RonCey peace accord? I must have missed it.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



superdave said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Can someone provide a link to the RonCey peace accord? I must have missed it.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=215064


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> We have it from Pax himself that he feels the team needs a superstar. The "superstar" most often linked to our team by multiple prominent, credible journalists (in most people's eyes) is Peja Stojakovic.
> 
> Where does the throwing under the bus part come in again?


When you hear Pax describing Peja as a superstar, please relate that to me.

There was an article earlier this year about Pax planning to make a run at Ben Wallace, and since Pax feels he needs a superstar, and since we've heard him describe Wallace as a superstar, why don't we spend some time "discussing" that?


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I didn't say anything about ScottMay the poster, only about his opinion.

Specifically, his opinion that there must be something to the "Peja to Chicago" rumors just because some writers have apparently taken the stance that since Peja used to play for Skiles in Greece(?), Paxson has decided that Peja is a huge target of his.

Especially in this day and age of journalistic non-integrity (or is it un-integrity?), I happen to feel that there certainly can be smoke without a fire.

So I disagree with his opinion, nothing more, nothing less.

-----------------

And I listened to the interview, and I don't remember Pax saying *anything* about the Bulls needing to trade for a star, or that none of our players could develop into stars. (I guess those two go hand in hand) 

He DID say that teams need a star to win a title, but I'm sure he remembers that even Scottie Pippen in his 2nd year was no star- so why would he think or assume that Deng and/or Gordon (or even Hinrich) can't develop into stars? In fact, add Tyson to that list, because I'm sure that Pax is hoping that Tyson can develop into as good a player as Big Ben has become, and Pax says that Ben is a star.

In fact, the way he commented on Hinrich's complete lack of respect from the officials, it's my opinion that his opinion is that Hinrich is at least somewhat close to being a star. After all, why should a non-star get any respect from the officials?


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> Bringing up their employment with ESPN as some sort of credential is laughable, to say the least. According to ESPN's leading baseball writers, the White Sox were done with their off-season moves last week, Milton Bradley was heading to the Cubs, and Alfonso Soriano was going to be a Dodger (none of that happened).
> 
> And discussing the rumor is one thing, but accepting it as fact (your words... "I have no doubt that Paxson has a strong interest in Peja" or "we can only hope that some other GM will swoop in and save Paxson from himself") while already throwing the team's GM under a bus is completely another. Maybe you'll see the difference.


I see a very selective and misleading quotation. In fact he qualified things by saying " "*If any of this chatter is true*, we can only hope...", so he explicitly did not accept it as fact, merely stated his opinion if it were true.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> I see a very selective and misleading quotation. In fact he qualified things by saying " "*If any of this chatter is true*, we can only hope...", so he explicitly did not accept it as fact, merely stated his opinion if it were true.


What part of "I have *no doubt * that Paxson has a strong interest in Peja..." is ambivalent? This is the quote I was referring to with my "accepting it as fact" comment. The second one was there to point out Pax being labeled as a dope (i.e. needing to be saved from himself).


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Since we're on the topic of Peja, I always thought of him as a white Jalen Rose (that has been disputed here). But if Skiles sees him as being a good fit on our team, then what's the problem with signing him as a free agent? Deng is a better player, but if it allows us to trade him for another big guy (i.e. Bosh) I'd be all for it.

In my mind: Peja + Bosh > Deng + FA big.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> What part of "I have *no doubt * that Paxson has a strong interest in Peja..." is ambivalent?


You've made it perfectly clear that you feel journalists like Chris Sheridan and Peter May are just spewing garbage in their columns. I don't. Those two (and others whom I find credible) have linked the Bulls and Stojakovic frequently enough for me to believe there is mutual interest.

If your idea of a perfect Bulls message board is one that doesn't allow for legitimate criticism of the team's general manager, coaches, players, and owners . . . wow.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> If your idea of a perfect Bulls message board is one that doesn't allow for legitimate criticism of the team's general manager, coaches, players, and owners . . . wow.


If you can find where I said that, then please do so.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> You've made it perfectly clear that you feel journalists like Chris Sheridan and Peter May are just spewing garbage in their columns.


I also like how you keep putting these words in my mouth. I believe there's a spectrum of difference between fact, rumor, and garbage.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> Especially in this day and age of journalistic non-integrity (or is it un-integrity?)


Can you cite some examples of this non-integrity that you apparently see enough of to constitute a "day and age" of bad journalism? Particularly as relates to very highly respected writers like Chris Sheridan and Peter May?

I mean, we're not talking about Linda Greenhouse's reporting on the Supreme Court, here. It's the NBA, and there are a million good sources and a billion iffy ones. The better writers, and even Sam Smith, are usually very up front about whether they're reporting something they're hearing from a source, whether they're just thinking out loud, or whether they're just thinking out loud in response to something they're hearing from a source. Very seldom, if ever, do I see a guy get a story flat-out wrong.

Just because something a source tells a writer at a moment in time doesn't come to fruition doesn't mean that it's bad information, or not worth reporting. NBA journalism would be painfully boring if all that could be discussed were things that have actually happened, not things that could happen.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> I also like how you keep putting these words in my mouth. I believe there's a spectrum of difference between fact, rumor, and garbage.


Am I wrong, or did you dismiss out-of-hand whatever Chris Sheridan had to say on the matter just because ESPN.com had some sources whose information didn't pan out on a couple of baseball items?



> Bringing up their employment with ESPN as some sort of credential is laughable, to say the least. According to ESPN's leading baseball writers, the White Sox were done with their off-season moves last week, Milton Bradley was heading to the Cubs, and Alfonso Soriano was going to be a Dodger (none of that happened).


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> Am I wrong, or did you dismiss out-of-hand whatever Chris Sheridan had to say on the matter just because ESPN.com had some sources whose information didn't pan out on a couple of baseball items?


No, I dismissed you taking a hit-or-miss rumor repeated in a couple of ESPN chats as a fact. I never called it garbage or said it had zero chance of happening. Again... fact... rumor... garbage... there's a difference between the three.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> What part of "I have *no doubt * that Paxson has a strong interest in Peja..." is ambivalent? This is the quote I was referring to with my "accepting it as fact" comment.


It's not ambivalent at all. However, it also doesn't mean what you're purporting it means.



> The second one was there to point out Pax being labeled as a dope (i.e. needing to be saved from himself).


But that was only conditional on him doing something crazy like trading Deng for Peja. Your (mis) quotation changed the plain meaning of what he said.

Now, you might disagree that Paxson has a strong interest in Peja, but suppose for a minute he does. That doesn't mean his interest is strong enough to trade Deng to get him, and ScottMay was careful to qualify that.

* Thing is, even if he didn't, it wouldn't be reason for snarky, snotty little comments*. 

I don't know why that's so hard to grasp. If you disagree with someone's opinion, contribute something useful and say "Hey, I don't believe Pax really has any interest is Peja!" or "He would never trade Deng to get the White Jalen Rose" or something along those lines. There are plenty of ways to take the conversation in a positive direction without resorting to lame putdowns.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Hey Mike,

Scott misquoted me a couple of times, too. Why no acrimony?


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> * Thing is, even if he didn't, it wouldn't be reason for snarky, snotty little comments*.


Here's a quote from Scott in response to my alleging his pre-emptive complaining:



> Of course, if I took the rather dim view that Pax is a certifiable genius whose bowel movements should be encased in gold and saved for future civilizations to analyze, I might feel differently.


Snarky? Snotty?


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> There might not be chatter because Pax understands that pairing Pryzbilla and Chandler would be an staggering handicap to overcome offensively, and that their alleged game-changing defensive skills wouldn't be enough to offset it.
> 
> Then again, if Pax wants to sign a badly aging Peja to a max contract, it'd be tough to put anything past him.


If Przy and Tyson played 32 minutes each, that's only 16 minutes/game they would be on the floor together (assuming one of them is always on the floor, of course). Figure in injuries and foul trouble, and I don't think it would be a problem having them both on the roster.

Pax and Skiles are building a team around defense, and Przy is developing into one of the top rebounders and shot-blockers in the league. Put them in a 3-man rotation with Songaila (for example) and I think we would have a top-notch front line, since TC and JP would cover up for DS and his weak rebounding and defense, and DS would cover up for TC and JP and their lack of offense.

The Pistons have figured out a way to get Big Ben to average close to 10 PPG, IMHO Przy and Tyson could get close to that solely on offensive rebounds and pick-and-rolls.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

is there a full moon tonight? 


there sure is a lot of howling going on in this thread this evening


scottmay, thanks for bumping this thread earlier with the insider scoop. sorry it's gone awry.


now back to the FA watch...


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> Pax and Skiles are building a team around defense, and Przy is developing into one of the top rebounders and shot-blockers in the league. Put them in a 3-man rotation with Songaila (for example) and I think we would have a top-notch front line, since TC and JP would cover up for DS and his weak rebounding and defense, and DS would cover up for TC and JP and their lack of offense.



Why doesn't the "on a losing team" argument that you use all the time against Curry apply to Vanilla Gorilla?

He gets the 4th most minutes right now on the worst team in the West.

BTW, I think Pryz could help as well, I just don't see why the same "does not help his team win" argument that you use for the Knicks players does not apply here.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> Can you cite some examples of this non-integrity that you apparently see enough of to constitute a "day and age" of bad journalism? Particularly as relates to very highly respected writers like Chris Sheridan and Peter May?
> 
> I mean, we're not talking about Linda Greenhouse's reporting on the Supreme Court, here. It's the NBA, and there are a million good sources and a billion iffy ones. The better writers, and even Sam Smith, are usually very up front about whether they're reporting something they're hearing from a source, whether they're just thinking out loud, or whether they're just thinking out loud in response to something they're hearing from a source. Very seldom, if ever, do I see a guy get a story flat-out wrong.
> 
> Just because something a source tells a writer at a moment in time doesn't come to fruition doesn't mean that it's bad information, or not worth reporting. NBA journalism would be painfully boring if all that could be discussed were things that have actually happened, not things that could happen.


"Integrity" was probably the wrong word to use. 

But as an example, you pointed out on many, many occasions over the summer how many times dozens of different writers reported "facts" about Eddy's health situation that simply weren't true.


----------



## GB

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> Why doesn't the "on a losing team" argument that you use all the time against Curry apply to Vanilla Gorilla?
> 
> He gets the 4th most minutes right now on the worst team in the West.
> 
> BTW, I think Pryz could help as well, I just don't see why the same "does not help his team win" argument that you use for the Knicks players does not apply here.



Because he's being brought in a role player, and not a centerpiece?

Eddy was meant to be the showpiece part of the Knicks. Pryz would...rebound and block shots.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



GB said:


> Because he's being brought in a role player, and not a centerpiece?
> 
> Eddy was meant to be the showpiece part of the Knicks. Pryz would...rebound and block shots.


If he comes here, we're going to have to pay a pretty penny. On most teams, that makes you a centerpiece. Of course, most teams don't pay players 10s of millions of dollars to chill in NYC.

If Pryz keeps up his play, he'll be making Chandler and Curry money. We should expect at least Curry performance. Hopefully he'd be better than Chandler has been so far this season. Paxson seems pretty disappointed with Chandler. So am I.


----------



## GB

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> If he comes here, we're going to have to pay a pretty penny. On most teams, that makes you a centerpiece.


You don't believe that. You understand the economics of the NBA as well as anyone on this board.



> Of course, most teams don't pay players 10s of millions of dollars to chill in NYC.


Whats your beef with Paxson? Until Luol or Deng go down with an injury and we're short at the forward spot...pay to ride the pine or pay him to sit at home. Makes no difference to me the fan.



> If Pryz keeps up his play, he'll be making Chandler and Curry money. We should expect at least Curry performance.


Unwinding the logic of all that makes my head hurt....and it's only two sentences.



> Hopefully he'd be better than Chandler has been so far this season. Paxson seems pretty disappointed with Chandler. So am I.


All of us are disappointed with his performance, agreed.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

First off, I am mad that I missed all the festivities. But all kidding aside, im a little surprised by the tone of this thread. I mean, ScottMay, Mizenkay, DMD, (EDIT) MikeDC, Eslim are like 5 established veteran allstars who have all got little shots in. Frankly, if I were to have an all poster team, you 5 would be on it. So no need to go for the jugular guys.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> Here's a quote from Scott in response to my alleging his pre-emptive complaining:
> 
> Snarky? Snotty?





Frankensteiner said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Scott misquoted me a couple of times, too. Why no acrimony?


Because the acrimony is over guys (YOU SPECIFICIALLY!) taking unprovoked shots at other people.

I'd rather go back to everyone being cool with each other than everyone having an excuse to ***** and take shots at each other like it was a while back. That's not too much to ask, is it?


----------



## MikeDC

*Back on topic*

Regarding Pryzbilla, what are we likely to have to pay to get him here?

Anyone want to throw some numbers out there?

Especially since he's stated he's willing to take less to stay in Portland, I'd have to think we'll have to overpay to get him. Is he that good, and that good of a hit here that we want to do that?

-----------

Regarding Wallace, if he really falls out of favor in Detroit then I'd like to see him here, but I still don't think it's all that realistic given his past comments. I need to hear quite a bit more ruminations before I think we have a good shot.

If we do get him, then it seems to me our window of opportunity for contending gets a little bit shorter, and we probably need to make some other changes too. Not for sure, but the sort of guys we are looking at as "too old" now - like Peja, are going to make a whole lot more sense given Big Ben's presence.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> *If he comes here, we're going to have to pay a pretty penny*. On most teams, that makes you a centerpiece. Of course, most teams don't pay players 10s of millions of dollars to chill in NYC.
> 
> If Pryz keeps up his play, he'll be making Chandler and Curry money. We should expect at least Curry performance. Hopefully he'd be better than Chandler has been so far this season. Paxson seems pretty disappointed with Chandler. So am I.


I strongly disagree. 

The Bulls are the only playoff team that will be able to offer Przy more than the MLE, I'm estimating that we could get him for a first-year salary of about $7 million.

Of course, he could choose to take more money to play for a loser...

As for the rest of your post, which has nothing to do with the 2006 Free Agent Watch, Eddy had 23 points tonight as the Knicks were blown out AT HOME by a Magic team that had lost 5 of 6 coming into the game. The Magic had scored ~85 ppg over that stretch, but they put up 105 tonight against a Knicks team that............ 

'Nuff said. 

I'm sticking with the "kinder, gentler bbb.net", so I'll leave it at that. Too bad you aren't doing the same and trying to keep thingn on-topic.


----------



## SALO

*Re: Back on topic*



Mikedc said:


> Regarding Pryzbilla, what are we likely to have to pay to get him here?
> 
> Anyone want to throw some numbers out there?
> 
> Especially since he's stated he's willing to take less to stay in Portland, I'd have to think we'll have to overpay to get him. Is he that good, and that good of a hit here that we want to do that?


The most Portland can offer him is $5M in starting salary. He can say how grateful he is that Portland took a chance on him all he wants (which is true) but in the end his agent will convince him to visit other teams. What if he visits Chicago and gets blown away like Songaila was? As long as our offer is above $5M, Portland can't do squat. The only thing they could do is promise some sort of under the table agreement to reward him big-time next year, but what if he blows out a knee like Nene? 

Bottom line, I just don't see Pryzbilla taking that chance. He will take the money. I'm guessing a deal starting anywhere from $6-8M depending on how he plays the rest of the season. 

My targets this offseason if I were Pax...

1) Joel Pryzbilla
2) Al Harrington
3) John Salmons


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> Because the acrimony is over guys (YOU SPECIFICIALLY!) taking unprovoked shots at other people.
> 
> I'd rather go back to everyone being cool with each other than everyone having an excuse to ***** and take shots at each other like it was a while back. That's not too much to ask, is it?


It's nice to see you being selective.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> I strongly disagree.
> 
> The Bulls are the only playoff team that will be able to offer Przy more than the MLE, I'm estimating that we could get him for a first-year salary of about $7 million.
> 
> Of course, he could choose to take more money to play for a loser...
> 
> As for the rest of your post, which has nothing to do with the 2006 Free Agent Watch, Eddy had 23 points tonight as the Knicks were blown out AT HOME by a Magic team that had lost 5 of 6 coming into the game. The Magic had scored ~85 ppg over that stretch, but they put up 105 tonight against a Knicks team that............
> 
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> I'm sticking with the "kinder, gentler bbb.net", so I'll leave it at that. Too bad you aren't doing the same and trying to keep thingn on-topic.



He says he wants to stay in Portland and Portland has given indications they want to keep him so I think its a moot point.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



rlucas4257 said:


> He says he wants to stay in Portland and Portland has given indications they want to keep him so I think its a moot point.


Yeah, I know that's what he has said, but as the old saying goes "money talks, BS walks".

But if he would rather play for ~$2 million less per season to play for the worst team in the West as opposed to playing for an up-and-coming contender, that would tell me that winning means very little to him.

And if that's the case (which I don't believe for one second), we don't want him anyway. Most guys take LESS money to play for a winner, someone who wants to take less money to play for a lousy team isn't bright enough to be a contributor on a contender.

So I don't think it is a moot point at all.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> Yeah, I know that's what he has said, but as the old saying goes "money talks, BS walks".
> 
> But if he would rather play for ~$2 million less per season to play for the worst team in the West as opposed to playing for an up-and-coming contender, that would tell me that winning means very little to him.
> 
> And if that's the case (which I don't believe for one second), we don't want him anyway. Most guys take LESS money to play for a winner, someone who wants to take less money to play for a lousy team isn't bright enough to be a contributor on a contender.
> 
> So I don't think it is a moot point at all.



Portland can pay him more then us so I dont know where your getting your info that he has to play for less for them. They have his Bird Rights. And their team and owner is not afraid to spend money. Its a moot point. If money is the point, we can not compete with them. So therefore, its a moot point.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> It's nice to see you being selective.


Can you point to ScottMay or anyone else taking unprovoked shots at you?

As far as I can tell, the answer to that question is no.

Well, yeah, I guess I'm selective. I hold the unreasonable and downright wrong-headed view that while it's better not to fight, you're perfectly free to defend yourself from some tool picking a fight with you for no reason at all. Just like if we're in a bar somewhere, you shouldn't expect to be treated nicely if you walk up and insult somebody. More likely than not, you'll get slugged and you'll deserve it. If you mind your own business though, and treat other guys with respect, you have every right to expect it in return.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> *Why doesn't the "on a losing team" argument that you use all the time against Curry apply to Vanilla Gorilla?*
> 
> He gets the 4th most minutes right now on the worst team in the West.
> 
> BTW, I think Pryz could help as well, I just don't see why the same "does not help his team win" argument that you use for the Knicks players does not apply here.


Truth?

I only use the "on a losing team" mantra when responding to you, because one of your favorite sayings over the summer was "Eddy played the 2nd most minutes on the 3rd best team in the East".

But hey, Eddy and Jamal are really helping the Knicks win lots of games, right?

And MikeDC, have you sent K4E a PM wondering why he brings up Eddy in a thread that has nothing to do with him? Just curious if I am the only one who shouldn't bring up Eddy in a thread that has nothing to do with him.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



rlucas4257 said:


> Portland can pay him more then us so I dont know where your getting your info that he has to play for less for them. They have his Bird Rights. And their team and owner is not afraid to spend money. Its a moot point. If money is the point, we can not compete with them. So therefore, its a moot point.


I'm very surprised that an intelligent poster like you doesn't know that Portland only has EARLY BIRD RIGHTS on Przybilla, which means they can only offer him up to the MLE next summer.

Unless, of course, they can get under the cap next summer, which looks highly unlikely if you look at their current salary structure.

I don't know where YOU are getting your info, but I expected more out of you.

So we CAN compete with them- in fact, THEY can't compete with us.

It's a moot point, we can pay a hell of a lot more than Portland can.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> Truth?
> 
> I only use the "on a losing team" mantra when responding to you, because one of your favorite sayings over the summer was "Eddy played the 2nd most minutes on the 3rd best team in the East".
> 
> But hey, Eddy and Jamal are really helping the Knicks win lots of games, right?
> 
> And MikeDC, have you sent K4E a PM wondering why he brings up Eddy in a thread that has nothing to do with him? Just curious if I am the only one who shouldn't bring up Eddy in a thread that has nothing to do with him.


Do I have to? You just did, and you're exactly right! There's no point in going down that road, so how about you all stop it?


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> I'm very surprised that an intelligent poster like you doesn't know that Portland only has EARLY BIRD RIGHTS on Przybilla, which means they can only offer him up to the MLE next summer.
> 
> Unless, of course, they can get under the cap next summer, which looks highly unlikely if you look at their current salary structure.
> 
> I expected more out of you.


Hmmm, I missed that. Thanks for informing me, and sorry for disappointing you.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Lets tone it down guys. This is about FA next summer, not about the other poster. 

Can we all just disagree without getting personal or taking shots at each other?


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> Do I have to? You just did, and you're exactly right! There's no point in going down that road, so how about you all stop it?


Done.

And thanks for calling me out in the PM you sent me, as I told you in PM you were 100% correct and I should be above such nonsense.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



rlucas4257 said:


> Hmmm, I missed that. Thanks for informing me, and sorry for disappointing you.


Well, just don't let it happen again!!


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> I'm very surprised that an intelligent poster like you doesn't know that Portland only has EARLY BIRD RIGHTS on Przybilla, which means they can only offer him up to the MLE next summer.


I don't think you're right about this. A player gets his Bird rights by playing for three seasons without being waived or changing teams as a free agent. Pryzbilla "played" three whole seasons for the Bucks, and they exercised their option on him in his 4th year. That's the year he got traded to the Hawks.

The Hawks didn't retain him and he signed with the Blazers. He's got Bird rights, however, by virtue of being in the league for three years, actually 4, on his rookie contract.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> I don't think you're right about this. A player gets his Bird rights by playing for three seasons without being waived or changing teams as a free agent. Pryzbilla "played" three whole seasons for the Bucks, and they exercised their option on him in his 4th year. That's the year he got traded to the Hawks.
> 
> The Hawks didn't retain him and he signed with the Blazers. He's got Bird rights, however, by virtue of being in the league for three years, actually 4, on his rookie contract.


No, Przy changed teams as a free agent in the summer of 2004 when he signed with Portland. When he changed teams as a free agent, his Bird Rights disappeared.

That's why Portland only has Early Bird Rights next summer.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

And FWIW, Przy finished the night with 9 points, 8 rebounds and 6 blocks in 34 minutes.

I drool over thinking about he and Tyson splitting minutes at center and spending ~10-15 minutes per game together on the floor. Our defense is so much better when our perimeter players can get in their man's face knowing that if they get beat on the dribble there is a big-time shot-blocker protecting the basket.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



bullsville said:


> As for the rest of your post, which has nothing to do with the 2006 Free Agent Watch, Eddy had 23 points tonight as the Knicks were blown out AT HOME by a Magic team that had lost 5 of 6 coming into the game. The Magic had scored ~85 ppg over that stretch, but they put up 105 tonight against a Knicks team that............
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Couldn't the same be said about Pryzbilla after every losing Trailblazers performance?

Trailblazers lose. Pryzbilla played. Nuff said?


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> Can you point to ScottMay or anyone else taking unprovoked shots at you?


When my B.S. detector goes off (which it did with Scott's misinformed post), I am going to call them out on it. And that is all I did (certainly not an unprovoked attack). It wasn't an attack on Scott, but an attack on his Pax-Peja-Deng diatribe.

Again, here is the post for your perusal. Please tell me where I resorted to name calling or personal attacks:


> Showing some faith in Pax there, huh? I like it... pre-emptive complaining based on conjecture from a series of unsubstantial rumors.


----------



## GB

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> Couldn't the same be said about Pryzbilla after every losing Trailblazers performance?
> 
> Trailblazers lose. Pryzbilla played. Nuff said?


Only if he is, or is supposed to be a franchise center.

You tell us: is he?


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

I'm not going to point fingers or single anyone out. It's obvious that some of the replies in this thread are written with the person's past posts in mind. We are replacing blatant attacks with sarcastic jabs that don't seem to insult on the surface, but if one reads between the lines, it's not only a verbal jab but an attack on the person's character. And that's hurtful. It's that unclear, thick sarcastic gray area that muddles things up and causes accusations to start flying.

So please guys and gals let's quit sniping at each other and resume talking about basketball without the verbal sparring.


----------



## GB

*Inside*

Inside Hoops today:

>>What if the Kings shock everyone and deal Mike Bibby or Brad Miller, keeping Stojakovic? It's quite possible.<<

I'd take Brad back. He's not the one player we need, but he'd be a definate improvement by moving sweets and tyson to the four and letting Tyson come off of the bench...


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



GB said:


> Only if he is, or is supposed to be a franchise center.
> 
> You tell us: is he?


Is Curry making a MAX salary?

A "franchise center" ala Hakeem, Ewing, SHAQ would be.

Perhaps in 4-5 years, when he’s in his prime, he’ll become that good. Right now he’s above average at a position where productive talent is very, very scarce.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Inside*



GB said:


> Inside Hoops today:
> 
> >>What if the Kings shock everyone and deal Mike Bibby or Brad Miller, keeping Stojakovic? It's quite possible.<<
> 
> I'd take Brad back. He's not the one player we need, but he'd be a definate improvement by moving sweets and tyson to the four and letting Tyson come off of the bench...


I was thinking about that the other day, Brad would be the perfect center to fit in with our current team.

I saw last night during the Mavs/Suns game that he is one of 4 players in the league who are averaging 6+ rebounds and 6+ assists.

But what would we have to give up to get him? I would have to think that Sac would love to have Gordon play Bobby Jackson, and I would have a hard time saying no to a Gordon and Pike for Brad trade.

Or if they are looking for cap space, we could make it Ben and TT for Brad and Corliss (the salaries are very close, without actually doing the math I think that one would work).


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Fun thread. It got a little hairy there for a minute. I'm glad my "accord" thread got a little attention though. Does that make me famous? I'm like Ghandi and stuff.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



kukoc4ever said:


> Is Curry making a MAX salary?
> 
> A "franchise center" ala Hakeem, Ewing, SHAQ would be.
> 
> Perhaps in 4-5 years, when he’s in his prime, he’ll become that good. Right now he’s above average at a position where productive talent is very, very scarce.


He'll be appoaching free agency then too!

However, the odds of him coming back here are small, just like, I think, the odds of Brad Miller's return. Miller seemed to go out of his way to talk about how much he didn't like Chicago and was a small town kind of guy. Why would we want back a guy who's not gonna be happy here?

On the other hand, I could totally see him going back to the Pacers. Sacramento looks like a legitimate destination for Artest, and if they're looking to change the team's identity, sending back Miller and Bonzi Wells for Artest and, say, Scott Pollard and Jeff Foster would do it (maybe other spares if needed to make things work).


----------



## bullsville

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

While I agree with everything MikeDC said, maybe Brad wouldn't mind coming back to a *winning* Bulls team?

Brad is certainly a small-town, hunting and fishing kind of guy, and while Sacramento is no Chicago, it's not Mayberry, either.


----------



## GB

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Ah, well, I did not remember his feelings for the city of Chicago...it was purely a basketball play.

I don't think you can worry too much about whether a player will be happy or not. Isaiah Thomas sure doesn't.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Whats going on with Nazr Mohammed in San Antone this season? He started for the Spurs in the playoffs, but for some reason Nesterovich was given the starting job this season. How much does he figure to command in free agency? I'd much prefer him to Pryz.


----------



## ChiBulls2315

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Here's something to think about...

Since the 2006 class is so weak I originally thought that would allow all the teams over the cap (and only he MLE to spend) to basically be able to compete with free agents just as much as the teams under the cap like us, for the most part. I say that because when you got guys like Nazr Mohammed, Chris Wilcox, Joel Przybilla, and Al Harrington towards the top of of a free agent class who would normally be class B (5 or 6 mill a year) guys in most other years, that allows the teams with only the MLE to seriously compete for their services since you'd figure no one is going to break the bank for them. 

But seeing as how some teams have foolishly spent the past 2 offseasons, I could see some of these guys prices going way up. I could see a situation where Al Harrington gets close to a 10 mill a year gig. The guy's putting up 18 and almost 8 this year. People have mentioned it before here with Joel. This guy's price could easily sky rocket to 8-9 mill a year. Mohammed could be looking at a similar 7-8 mill a year deal. I still think IF Nene passes a team's physical, he'll get his 10 per. Vlad R. might actually get a deal similar to the one he was looking for last offseason at 8+. It's hard to keep going down this '06 list and throw names out there b/c it is _so_ weak. I just have to assume things won't get out of hand with guys like Matt Harpring, Fred Jones, Jared Jeffries, etc. 

I mean you can sit back and say there's no way that's going to happen with Al, Radman, or whoever but if you would have told me that Derek Fisher, at 30, would have recieved 37 mill over 6 years in '04, I would've told you to get real. I don't think we have to go through all the others. 

Now how cool are we with that if that's what it came down to? The popular idea seems to be 'wait until 2007, but then Kirk's new deal will be starting, Nocioni will be due a huge raise, you got potentially 3 rookie deals to add to that (with the Knicks '07 pick which right now anyway now looks like it will be a higher one) along with everyone else's salary going up. That's not including any new Sweetney deal either. Basically we'd have to let some good assets go for nothing and probably have to swing some other deals to stay under the cap then. And if everyone is waiting for that year b/c of the great '03 draft class, realize that those teams are not going to let their up and coming young cats sign with us without matching the offer. Back to the point. If that's what it came down to, what do you think? 

By default, and this is assuming Reinsdorf is fine with paying this guy (or guys) in '06 and more importantly ALL of our young guys, I'll say I guess it's ok... Pretty much because it's either '06 or nothing. And again, assuming all of our young guys are re-signed (and Reinsdorf being ok with having this HUGE payroll is a probably a whole other story by itself) I'd rather have Al Harrington at 10 per than having nothing. Signing off on potentially bad deals like this are what sets a lot of teams backwards in future years, but we're in a lot different and unique situation where we already have a roster full of talented young guys who are our core. It's not like we just cleaned house, have no or few assets where a few years down the line we would look back and say "Hey, if we didn't sign this guy a few years ago, we could be under the cap and offer this up this summer and be in a lot better situation" because after all our post rookie contracts go into effect, we are going to have a large payroll for a long time. And that is not a bad thing at all looking at this group of players. It's just the fact of the matter. So it's not like I'm jumping at the chance to overpay these guys or looking forward to it, but considering the salary situation, I'd say ok.


----------



## step

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Well considering we only have Hinrich to extend next year and the fact that I don't think he'd command too much, I don't see much for concern. As for Sweets, I can't see him commanding alot as he's too inconsistent to get anything, if he does I won't be too phased to let him go.
For my way out there idea of the day, I'm predicting that in time (later rather than sooner) we'll be using Gordon and Sweets as trade bait, so I believe there is nothing really to be concerned with.


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

No one's really mentioned him that much, but if we're feeling adventerous this offseason, how about taking a stab at Bonzi Wells? I know his jib is kind of in the crapper right now, but.........the guy's having a damn solid season for the Kings, fills our needs in the backcourt about as well as anyone else, and as far as I know, has had a conflict free season with Rick Adelman (who, admittedly, is vastly different in styles than our own). 

It'd be a risk, but if Pax is confident in the collective jib of the team he's assembled, I can't think of a better 2 guard that we could realisticallly have a chance at obtaining in FA or the draft.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



rosenthall said:


> No one's really mentioned him that much, but if we're feeling adventerous this offseason, how about taking a stab at *Bonzi Wells*? I know his jib is kind of in the crapper right now, but.........the guy's having a damn solid season for the Kings, fills our needs in the backcourt about as well as anyone else, and as far as I know, has had a conflict free season with Rick Adelman (who, admittedly, is vastly different in styles than our own).
> 
> It'd be a risk, but if Pax is confident in the collective jib of the team he's assembled, I can't think of a better 2 guard that we could realisticallly have a chance at obtaining in FA or the draft.


This is another excellent choice, I forgot he was going to be an UFA after this season. I live in the Sactown area and see plenty of Kings games. Bonzi has been one of the few bright spots before going down with an injury recently. He is a "big" SG more in terms of bulk/strength than actual height, but he would provide us with another LOW-POST threat to go along with Sweets. 

Whenever the Kings come out of a timeout needing a crucial basket, they almost always isolate Bonzi on one side of the court and let him go one on one in the block. Most of the time it's done with success. As far as "jib" goes, he has NOT been a problem at all. 

I need to include him on my short list of FA targets this offseason...

Pryzbilla
Bonzi
Harrington
Salmons

If we could come away with 3 of the above players, plus another big in the draft I'd be very happy.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Aside from the Jalen Rose trade making Toronto a major player for FAs this offseason, here's another possibly upsetting development. Peter Vecsey's column today claims a major deal involving Steve Francis, the Nuggets, and the Sonics could go down in the next couple of days. So what? In the deal, Nene would go to Orlando (at least I think that's what Vecsey is saying here).

I know Nene's got a long road back from surgery, but if he comes back healthy, that is a big blow to us, not just because he's a guy we'd like to have on our team, but because he and Dwight Howard would be a pretty tough duo to contend with for the next twelve years.



> Naturally, I'm obliged to take the local angle regarding these distinct possibilities. Yet, from what I understand from executives and agents I trust explicitly, the Knicks aren't the major wheelers in exceptionally sensitive conversation involving four or five teams and spotlighting one semi-devalued franchise player.
> 
> I don't know all the particulars, but I do know Steve Francis, whose friction of late with coach Brian Hill and consequent two-game suspension is well documented, is on the verge of being sent from Orlando to Denver.
> 
> In exchange, the Nuggets would give up Nene and Watson, who would either wind up in New York or Seattle. Obviously, the Knicks would have to surrender one of their youngbloods, preferably a guard, whereas the Sonics are prepared to part with Reggie Evans, Ronald Murray and Vitaly Potapenko. The second wave of talks is linked to Ratliff, Ruben Patterson and Penny Hardaway.
> 
> "Everyone is on board with the Francis trade but one team," asserted one of the participants, declining to divulge its identity. "Something's either going to get done or it'll be dead within the next 48 hours."


http://www.nypost.com/sports/62953.htm


----------



## L.O.B

*from Denver's perspective*

The trio of Watson, Nene and Voshon match Francis' salary. Francis would have to play the 2 in Denver,since both Miller and Boykins are still on the roster. I am not sure the Great Stevie Franchise would be all that much of an upgrade over Watson when playing out of position @ the 2, not to mention the deferences in the way both approach the game. 

This trade if were to happen would be a panic move for Denver, they've been looking all season for a 2 guard that can shoot and defend and after the trade they would still be looking for a 2 guard that could shoot and defend plus they would have 3 max players on the roster w/ Carmelo's new contract looming.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: from Denver's perspective*



L.O.B said:


> The trio of Watson, Nene and Voshon match Francis' salary. Francis would have to play the 2 in Denver,since both Miller and Boykins are still on the roster. I am not sure the Great Stevie Franchise would be all that much of an upgrade over Watson when playing out of position @ the 2, not to mention the deferences in the way both approach the game.
> 
> This trade if were to happen would be a panic move for Denver, they've been looking all season for a 2 guard that can shoot and defend and after the trade they would still be looking for a 2 guard that could shoot and defend plus they would have 3 max players on the roster w/ Carmelo's new contract looming.


I agree with you -- trading for Steve Francis would be literally at the very bottom of my "to-do" list if I were an NBA GM.

Despite that and despite your very accurate list of Francis's shortcomings relative to Denver's needs in particular, I can see the rationale for Denver doing this. Even if Martin and Camby were completely healthy, they are clearly a big step below the elites in the west. They probably don't have the goods to land Paul Pierce, and maybe this is Kiki's attempt at a swing for the fences.


----------



## L.O.B

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

It would certainly be a swing for the fences but would Kiki end up whiffing? On paper it looks good to have 4 all star players on the roster but I don't think the trade would make the Nuggets a better team, esp since Francis appears to be a me first type of player and doesn't seem capable of personal sacrifice for the betterment of the team. The backcourt of Miller and Francis would certainly make it easier to double team Melo and Martin because you don't have to worry about the backcourt hitting a large percentage of 3's. This is the main reason Denver has been looking for a shooter more so than another scorer. 

The type of 2 that would be perfect for Denver is the guy they traded to Houston 02-03, a player like Posey would be perfect for what troubles the Nuggets.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ScottMay said:


> Aside from the Jalen Rose trade making Toronto a major player for FAs this offseason, here's another possibly upsetting development. Peter Vecsey's column today claims a major deal involving Steve Francis, the Nuggets, and the Sonics could go down in the next couple of days. So what? In the deal, Nene would go to Orlando (at least I think that's what Vecsey is saying here).
> 
> I know Nene's got a long road back from surgery, but if he comes back healthy, that is a big blow to us, not just because he's a guy we'd like to have on our team, but because he and Dwight Howard would be a pretty tough duo to contend with for the next twelve years.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/sports/62953.htm


I personally think it will die but I mentioned yesterday in the Jalen Rose thread that Sczcerbiak would have been a better target because he could have been had and Marbury should have been the bait 

Vescey talks about the Knicks giving up one of their young gun guards ..if we're talking Earl Watson to New York instead of Seattle in the 3 way ..its Jamal Crawford ....if it was Andre Miller instead of Earl Watson would the Knicks Spurs pick and Quentin Richardson would have worked ?

Andre Miller , IMO , and Sczcerbiak at the expense of Marbury and Richardson could have made the Knicks a much more complete team 

Anyway..Andre Miller despite named as a principal earlier in the seaosn ( with Nene ) for Pierce doesn't appear to be going anyway and Denver seems committed to getting rid of Watson

Francis to Denver makes some sense and I would have thought that if New York want to play then they could beat out Seattle if they wanted to throw Crawford out there for Watson...instead of Potapenko and Flip Murray 

But if Orlando receives Nene ..he won't be leaving there with Orlando controlling his market with Bird right . 

Nice partner for Dwight with Hedo at the 3 and Jameer Nelson at point. Just need to have a solid draft and take the best wing player available and they'll have a bright looking future if they can blend it alll together


----------



## GB

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



> * Atlanta's Al Harrington will be one of the more coveted free agents this summer, and it sounds like he has eyes on a chunk of the salary-cap space of the Bulls.
> 
> "Obviously, they're one of the top teams on my list as a free agent," Harrington said. "They're right there. This house (United Center) is definitely going to be a situation I'm going to look at in free agency, and if it's a fit, I'll be here.*
> 
> "They're doing a great job of putting this team together. Everybody complements each other well. I think the biggest thing that they're missing is a person like myself that would be a post presence night in and night out.
> 
> "That's why, obviously, I think this would be a good situation, and I'm sure management feels that way also."
> 
> Good thing there's no free-agent campaigning before July 1.


http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060207/SPORTS0102/602070379/1127


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



SALO said:


> This is another excellent choice, I forgot he was going to be an UFA after this season. I live in the Sactown area and see plenty of Kings games. Bonzi has been one of the few bright spots before going down with an injury recently. He is a "big" SG more in terms of bulk/strength than actual height, but he would provide us with another LOW-POST threat to go along with Sweets.
> 
> Whenever the Kings come out of a timeout needing a crucial basket, they almost always isolate Bonzi on one side of the court and let him go one on one in the block. Most of the time it's done with success. As far as "jib" goes, he has NOT been a problem at all.
> 
> I need to include him on my short list of FA targets this offseason...
> 
> Pryzbilla
> Bonzi
> Harrington
> Salmons
> 
> If we could come away with 3 of the above players, plus another big in the draft I'd be very happy.



How can we afford 3 of them? we would be lucky to get 2.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ace20004u said:


> How can we afford 3 of them? we would be lucky to get 2.


I was going on the assumption we'd have $20M in cap space, but since I wrote that post the more recent articles are saying we only have $15M. But anyways, assuming we did have $20M to spend...

Joel Pryzbilla: Portland can only offer him $5M in starting salary after this season, tops. If we offered him anything more than that, Portland's hands would be tied. Very similar to how we were able to sign Brad Miller a few years back. I know Joel has said his first choice is to stay in Portland, but what happens if he visits Chicago and gets blown away like Songaila was? If he likes what he hears from Skiles and Pax, I believe he'd take the money. It all depends on if he's impressed enough by his visit. 

My projected range to sign him: $6-8M in starting salary. 


John Salmons: This is my sleeper pick. He's restricted so we may have to throw something Philly's way in order to get him, but I feel he is obtainable. This past offseason alone, Philly threw $24M at Korver and another $20M at Willie Green. That's $44M on a couple of "role players" in the backcourt. They also have Kevin Ollie who's signed to a $15M deal. I don't know how much Iverson is making, but I'm guessing "a lot." Then you have Iggy who they'll have to pay big money to eventually. I'm just talking about money spent on their backcourt alone! They still have Webber's killer deal and Dalembert's $63M kicking in as well. Basically, I'm saying they would be willing to let Salmons go for financial reasons. Sign and trade for New York's two second rounders should get it done. Or give them Sweets if they want, he's a talented young big still on his rookie deal. 

Signing range: Full MLE, tops. We could probably sign him for a little less, but I don't see him commanding anything more than $5M starting. 

That still leaves us with anywhere from $7-9M in starting salary to throw at Harrington or Wells. That is more than enough. If we can dump Sweets in a S&T that would give us an additional $2.5M or so to spend on keeping Songaila, effectively giving him a raise from $2.2M this year to $4.7M next year. 

I think we can afford to sign 3 free agents, assuming we have $20M to spend. We'll definitely be able to afford 3 of them if we can dump Sweetney's contract.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



SALO said:


> I was going on the assumption we'd have $20M in cap space, but since I wrote that post the more recent articles are saying we only have $15M. But anyways, assuming we did have $20M to spend...
> 
> Joel Pryzbilla: Portland can only offer him $5M in starting salary after this season, tops. If we offered him anything more than that, Portland's hands would be tied. Very similar to how we were able to sign Brad Miller a few years back. I know Joel has said his first choice is to stay in Portland, but what happens if he visits Chicago and gets blown away like Songaila was? If he likes what he hears from Skiles and Pax, I believe he'd take the money. It all depends on if he's impressed enough by his visit.
> 
> My projected range to sign him: $6-8M in starting salary.
> 
> 
> John Salmons: This is my sleeper pick. He's restricted so we may have to throw something Philly's way in order to get him, but I feel he is obtainable. This past offseason alone, Philly threw $24M at Korver and another $20M at Willie Green. That's $44M on a couple of "role players" in the backcourt. They also have Kevin Ollie who's signed to a $15M deal. I don't know how much Iverson is making, but I'm guessing "a lot." Then you have Iggy who they'll have to pay big money to eventually. I'm just talking about money spent on their backcourt alone! They still have Webber's killer deal and Dalembert's $63M kicking in as well. Basically, I'm saying they would be willing to let Salmons go for financial reasons. Sign and trade for New York's two second rounders should get it done. Or give them Sweets if they want, he's a talented young big still on his rookie deal.
> 
> Signing range: Full MLE, tops. We could probably sign him for a little less, but I don't see him commanding anything more than $5M starting.
> 
> That still leaves us with anywhere from $7-9M in starting salary to throw at Harrington or Wells. That is more than enough. If we can dump Sweets in a S&T that would give us an additional $2.5M or so to spend on keeping Songaila, effectively giving him a raise from $2.2M this year to $4.7M next year.
> 
> I think we can afford to sign 3 free agents, assuming we have $20M to spend. We'll definitely be able to afford 3 of them if we can dump Sweetney's contract.



We only have 15mil and we have to resign Songalia more than likely. I think Przy is going to easily command somewhere in the 8 mil range regardless of what Portland can offer him. I'm not sure what Salmons will go for but your definitley right on with him, I like him a lot too and he would be a nice fit on the bulls. Now, Harrington is making 7mil a year RIGHT NOW. He is on record as WANTING a max deal and he will probably get somewhere near that. I just don't think we will be able to do all you suggest unfortunately.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



ace20004u said:


> We only have 15mil and we have to resign Songalia more than likely. I think Przy is going to easily command somewhere in the 8 mil range regardless of what Portland can offer him. I'm not sure what Salmons will go for but your definitley right on with him, I like him a lot too and he would be a nice fit on the bulls. Now, Harrington is making 7mil a year RIGHT NOW. He is on record as WANTING a max deal and he will probably get somewhere near that. I just don't think we will be able to do all you suggest unfortunately.


Yeah, at the beginning of the season all reports were we would have $20M in cap room. We haven't made any trades, so why all of a sudden has that figure shrunk to $15M recently? 

Anyway, even if we only had $15M, it helps knowing we already have two potential lotto picks already on the roster. This helps us immensely in regards to who we target in free agency. Let's say we end up with Tiago Splitter with the Knicks pick. Now we can focus our attention away from Pryzbilla. With our own pick, let's say we pick Ronnie Brewer. He is basically a copy of Salmons, so we wouldn't need to go there either. With Splitter and Brewer in the fold, we ignore Pryzbilla & Salmons and instead focus on guys like Nene, Gooden, or Harrington.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Ya'll should also consider Demarr Johnson...

6"9 SG & VERY athletic, he would SOLVE problems...

Denver's not even barely giving him minutes...


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



The ROY said:


> Ya'll should also consider Demarr Johnson...
> 
> 6"9 SG & VERY athletic, he would SOLVE problems...
> 
> Denver's not even barely giving him minutes...


So what does that tell you?


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



The ROY said:


> Ya'll should also consider Demarr Johnson...
> 
> 6"9 SG & VERY athletic, he would SOLVE problems...
> 
> Denver's not even barely giving him minutes...



I agree Dermarr is another guy we should look at. Denver was giving Dermarr good run earlier in the season.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

There's a bit on Hoopshype regarding Chad Ford's chat the other day where he talked about Gooden.

The important points are:
1. There's widespread feeling that the Cavs aren't that high on Gooden and won't match a significant offer.
2. There's real interest in Gooden around the league.
3. The Cavs are asking whomever takes Gooden to take on Damon Jones ($3.5M this year, $12M for the next three years or Eric Snow ($5.4M this year, $20M for the next three years afterwards).

I don't think Jones' contract would be too outlandish... he's not great, but it's well below MLE and he can at least be a capable backup PG and decent shooter. Snow is well beyond his prime and makes a lot more... I wouldn't touch him, even though he was a much better player.

Still, as I mentioned yesterday, the smart thing to do if we trade for Gooden is to trade TT before the deadline so we get over the cap and use him as an "asset". From that perspective, taking on a moderate salary like Jones shouldn't be an issue. Of course, if we're just trying to pinch pennies it is.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Mikedc said:


> There's a bit on Hoopshype regarding Chad Ford's chat the other day where he talked about Gooden.
> 
> The important points are:
> 1. There's widespread feeling that the Cavs aren't that high on Gooden and won't match a significant offer.
> 2. There's real interest in Gooden around the league.
> 3. The Cavs are asking whomever takes Gooden to take on Damon Jones ($3.5M this year, $12M for the next three years or Eric Snow ($5.4M this year, $20M for the next three years afterwards).
> 
> I don't think Jones' contract would be too outlandish... he's not great, but it's well below MLE and he can at least be a capable backup PG and decent shooter. Snow is well beyond his prime and makes a lot more... I wouldn't touch him, even though he was a much better player.
> 
> Still, as I mentioned yesterday, the smart thing to do if we trade for Gooden is to trade TT before the deadline so we get over the cap and use him as an "asset". From that perspective, taking on a moderate salary like Jones shouldn't be an issue. Of course, if we're just trying to pinch pennies it is.


If we're giving up Duhon in the deal, I'd much rather take Eric Snow than Damon Jones. Jones has been terrible this year (.374 fg, .356 3pt) and isn't really a true point. Snow is beyond his prime yet still capable of backing up Hinrich for 15 minutes IMO (and he's not a bad fit next to Gordon because, as we've seen in his Sixer days, he can defend taller guards). I see Damon Jones as a better Jannero Pargo. The salary difference isn't too great, and as long as Snow's contract wouldn't prevent us from signing up another free agent in the offseason (would it?), I'd be all for it.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Frankensteiner said:


> If we're giving up Duhon in the deal, I'd much rather take Eric Snow than Damon Jones. Jones has been terrible this year (.374 fg, .356 3pt) and isn't really a true point. Snow is beyond his prime yet still capable of backing up Hinrich for 15 minutes IMO (and he's not a bad fit next to Gordon because, as we've seen in his Sixer days, he can defend taller guards). I see Damon Jones as a better Jannero Pargo. The salary difference isn't too great, and as long as Snow's contract wouldn't prevent us from signing up another free agent in the offseason (would it?), I'd be all for it.


I think in practical terms Snow's contract might prevent us from doing things down the road because it'd push us closer and closer to the luxury tax.

I agree that other things being equal, I'd take Snow, but I think is his salary is really an anchor
Snow
Now $5.4
06 $6
07 $6.7
08 $7.3 (will be 35/36 years old)

Jones:
Now $3.5
06 $3.8
07 $4
08 $4.3 (will be 32 years old)

One way to look at it is that the luxury tax threshold is typically about $10M above the cap. the extra $3M or so we'd be paying Snow would take us about 30% of the way there, and for a player that already looks pretty much done and who is likely to be completely non-productive in a couple of years. 

This will be the same period of time we're deciding whether to re-sign our own kids. Taking on guys like Snow is what leads to decisions not to resign guys like Nocioni down the road becase "we can't afford to". 

Jones' salary is not great either, but it's below MLE and significantly below Snow's. And while he's not great, he's likely to at least remain a capable player through the life of the deal, meaning he can either help on the court or more easily be traded.


----------



## GB

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



> With James' endorsement potential and the unimpressive history and midmarket nature of the Cavs, many assume he'll eventually want to leave for the bigger, better and perhaps more lucrative.
> 
> However, Gilbert and his handpicked operations chief, general manager Danny Ferry, have done everything in their power, not just in their job description, to forever keep it mere speculation.
> --
> In December, the team reworked its practice schedule around James' 21st birthday party at the House of Blues in Cleveland. Another member of James' team, Rich Paul, organized the party, where 1,000 tickets costing $50-300 were sold to fans.
> 
> At certain road games, members of James' group are sometimes given the premium tickets usually reserved for visiting owners or general managers while the Cavs personnel finds other seats.
> --
> The Cavs' key players, except Drew Gooden, have lucrative, long-term contracts, and Gilbert's and Ferry's personnel moves are intended to have another effect: to make LeBron more comfortable believing the Cavs can win.
> --
> In all, Gilbert committed to $150 million in contracts in the offseason to Marshall, Hughes, Ilgauskas and Damon Jones, pieces that -- alongside James -- he and Ferry hope will lead them to the playoffs.
> 
> Then there are the less expensive but critical cosmetic touches. Following the model established by the Dallas Mavericks and other NBA teams, Gilbert has upgraded the team's facilities and perks in a number of ways.
> 
> Gilbert poured $12 million into Quicken Loans Arena for a new scoreboard and new seats. He renovated the Cavs' locker room, complete with televisions in every locker -- James has two -- along with video game and stereo systems.
> 
> He upgraded the players' food service before and after games and on the team jet and he remade the family room at the arena. Soon, the Cavs will unveil plans for a new suburban practice facility, one costing $30 million to $40 million and intended to set a new standard in player amenities in the NBA.
> 
> Gilbert wants to make sure the facilities and the care equal or exceed those of any large market. His upgrades are to attract future free agents, but also to ensure a current player never becomes a free agent.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?id=2325684


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

*bump*


insider chris sheridan lists the "top 25 Free Agents" and without getting into the specific descriptions, here is the basic list:

The Top 25:

1. Ben Wallace, Pistons


2. Al Harrington, Hawks


3. Jason Terry, Mavericks


4. Nazr Mohammed, Spurs


5. Joel Przybilla, Trail Blazers


6. Nene, Nuggets (restricted)


7. Mike James, Raptors (opt out)


8. Peja Stojakovic, Pacers (opt out)


9. Vladimir Radmanovic, Clippers


10. Drew Gooden, Cavaliers (restricted)


11. Chris Wilcox, SuperSonics (restricted)


12. Bonzi Wells, Kings


13. Reggie Evans, Nuggets


14. Marcus Banks, Timberwolves


15. Alonzo Mourning, Heat


16. Bobby Jackson, Grizzlies


17. Sam Cassell, Clippers


18. Flip Murray, Cavaliers


19. Rasual Butler, Hornets


20. Tim Thomas, Suns


21. Speedy Claxton, Hornets


22. Lorenzen Wright, Grizzlies


23. DJ Mbenga, Mavericks (restricted)


24. Keith Van Horn, Mavericks


25. David Wesley, Rockets





ESPN Insider 


says the Bulls will be the "Number 1" player on the FA market this summer.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



mizenkay said:


> *bump*
> 
> 
> insider chris sheridan lists the "top 25 Free Agents" and without getting into the specific descriptions, here is the basic list:
> 
> The Top 25:
> 
> 1. Ben Wallace, Pistons
> 
> 
> 2. Al Harrington, Hawks
> 
> 
> 3. Jason Terry, Mavericks
> 
> 
> 4. Nazr Mohammed, Spurs
> 
> 
> 5. Joel Przybilla, Trail Blazers
> 
> 
> 6. Nene, Nuggets (restricted)
> 
> 
> 7. Mike James, Raptors (opt out)
> 
> 
> 8. Peja Stojakovic, Pacers (opt out)
> 
> 
> 9. Vladimir Radmanovic, Clippers
> 
> 
> 10. Drew Gooden, Cavaliers (restricted)
> 
> 
> 11. Chris Wilcox, SuperSonics (restricted)
> 
> 
> 12. Bonzi Wells, Kings
> 
> 
> 13. Reggie Evans, Nuggets
> 
> 
> 14. Marcus Banks, Timberwolves
> 
> 
> 15. Alonzo Mourning, Heat
> 
> 
> 16. Bobby Jackson, Grizzlies
> 
> 
> 17. Sam Cassell, Clippers
> 
> 
> 18. Flip Murray, Cavaliers
> 
> 
> 19. Rasual Butler, Hornets
> 
> 
> 20. Tim Thomas, Suns
> 
> 
> 21. Speedy Claxton, Hornets
> 
> 
> 22. Lorenzen Wright, Grizzlies
> 
> 
> 23. DJ Mbenga, Mavericks (restricted)
> 
> 
> 24. Keith Van Horn, Mavericks
> 
> 
> 25. David Wesley, Rockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN Insider
> 
> 
> says the Bulls will be the "Number 1" player on the FA market this summer.


Interesting list. I'm surprised Mohammed and Przybilla, two centers who've played 20 MPG over the course of their respective careers, are 4 and 5 on the list and guys like Peja and Bonzi Wells are much farther down. Hopefully this doesn't indicate that GM's are getting prepared to pay big dollars to mediocre bigs...although who am I kidding, that's every off season.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



jbulls said:


> Interesting list. I'm surprised Mohammed and Przybilla, two centers who've played 20 MPG over the course of their respective careers, are 4 and 5 on the list and guys like Peja and Bonzi Wells are much farther down. Hopefully this doesn't indicate that GM's are getting prepared to pay big dollars to mediocre bigs...although who am I kidding, that's every off season.


 size is a premium. that's why.

sheridan says that's precisely why nazr and przybilla are ranked higher than guys "with more talent".


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Butler's been playing out of his mind for NOK since he has been granted starter minutes.

Granted, it doesn't fill a need but is definately someone to look at that could possibly be under the radar if we trade Deng or Nocioni away.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



mizenkay said:


> size is a premium. that's why.
> 
> sheridan says that's precisely why nazr and przybilla are ranked higher than guys "with more talent".


The idea of those two scoring 40 to 50 million dollar deals is making Chris Wilcox and Drew Gooden sound a whole lot better to me.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



jbulls said:


> The idea of those two scoring 40 to 50 million dollar deals is making Chris Wilcox and Drew Gooden sound a whole lot better to me.


...and drafting two bigs. There's a few guys on there that would be great as a fourth guard to complement Kirk, Ben, and Mr. Big Shot.


----------



## johnston797

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



Rhyder said:


> ...and drafting two bigs. There's a few guys on there that would be great as a fourth guard to complement Kirk, Ben, and Mr. Big Shot.


who? I don't see any guards that are a good fit for us. Unless Rashard Butler can guard 2s well.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



johnston797 said:


> who? I don't see any guards that are a good fit for us. Unless Rashard Butler can guard 2s well.


Murray, Posey, and Bonzi was who I was thinking.

Butler and Harpring to a lesser extent. They could play some 2-guard as the fourth guard in the rotation as well as see some SF minutes if Noc keeps up at the PF, although not the "ideal" fit.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

Ben Wallace possibly interested in chicago?

"The last thing I need at this point in my career is someone taking 4 percent of my next contract," Wallace told ESPN.com last week, raising his eyebrows but declining to comment when it was pointed out that the Chicago Bulls might be in the market for his services if they truly believed he was available.

Instead, the Bulls will almost certainly look elsewhere to fill their big man needs when they enter this summer as the No. 1 player on the free agency market. Depending on the size of the salary cap, the Bulls should have some $15 million to $20 million to play with. One problem, however, is how the caliber of available centers drops off after Wallace."


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*

how bout jackie butler

i'm sure he'd come dirt cheap....


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*can somebody find the official '06 free agency thread, and then can we sticky it?*

And mods, please merge this in when someone finds it. I know the search feature has been disabled for the playoffs. We need to sticky that thread at this point. With all of our flexibility, this should be the most interesting offseason we've had in recent memory. L


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

found, bumped and stuck.



:biggrin: 


(DMD - i think this is the thread of which you speak. if there are other FA discussion threads they should/will be eventually merged here. once search is abled again, they should be easier to find.)


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Drew Gooden (Stock Neutral) - ONE good game (24pts & 16rebs) so far but has managed to 
average atleat 10 rebs per contest. Antawn Jamison has kept Gooden in check so far for the rest of the series since that game, not a good look.

Nazr Mohammed (Stock Neutral) - One good game so far also.

Nene (Stock Neutral) - He wants to be back in Denver, Carmelo wants him back in denver and they are DEFININTELY moving Kenyon Martin. With that said, our chances of getting him are slimmer than alley mcbeal.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

You guys should go after Jackie Butler. He's not a bigtime FA, but can be a valuable addition to the team.


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I like going after Butler. It's like getting an extra draft pick.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Hey mods, how about a sticky official trades thread?


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



Aurelino said:


> You guys should go after Jackie Butler. He's not a bigtime FA, but can be a valuable addition to the team.



I agree he has great size and instincts and could be a real steal.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

What is Jackie Butler's story? Why wasn't he drafted?

He seems to fit the profile of your prototypical bad big man signing. Underachieving big man all of a sudden finds his game and or work ethic, gets his payday, goes back to being trash. Ex:Ike Austin, Jerome James, Mark Blount, Eric Dampier.


----------



## Bulls4Life

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

BEN WALLACE!
:drool:


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



Babble-On said:


> What is Jackie Butler's story? Why wasn't he drafted?
> 
> He seems to fit the profile of your prototypical bad big man signing. Underachieving big man all of a sudden finds his game and or work ethic, gets his payday, goes back to being trash. Ex:Ike Austin, Jerome James, Mark Blount, Eric Dampier.


The guy is 20.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



TripleDouble said:


> The guy is 20.


That doesn't tell me the whole story. Where is he from? Why did he not go to college? Why was he not drafted?

also, he is 21 now.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



Babble-On said:


> That doesn't tell me the whole story. Where is he from? Why did he not go to college? Why was he not drafted?
> 
> also, he is 21 now.



Regardless it is hard to dispute that he played very well last season. He came out of Coastal Christian Academy. It seems like he had some problems with academic eligibility and went ahead and declared for the draft but he apparently had commitments to Tennessee and Mississipi state at some point. From his NBA.com Bio:

Jackie Butler. . . Joined the rest of his teammates and a bevy of celebrities at Knicks Bowl 6 at Chelsea Piers Lanes, March 10, 2005, to raise funds for the Red Holzman Cheering for Children Foundation and to aid after-school programs in NYC schools. . .At Coastal Christian Academy (Va.) in 2003-04, averaged 29.3 ppg, 17.0 rpg and 6.0 bpg. . .Had committed to Tennessee before submitting his name for Early Entry in the 2004 NBA Draft. . .Named Mississippi’s Mr. Basketball at McComb High School in both 2001-02 and 2002-03. . .Named to 2003 McDonald’s High School All-America Team -- alongside likes of LeBron James, Luol Deng and Chris Paul -- and participated in McDonald’s HS All-America Game. . .In 2001-02 at McComb, averaged 26.0 ppg and 16.0 rpg. . .In 2002-03, recorded 24.3 ppg, 15.0 rpg and 5.0 bpg. . .Following 2002-03 season, was a Parade magazine Second Team All-America selection and a consensus Top 25 prep player. . .Originally committed to play at Mississippi State but failed to qualify academically. . .Later enrolled at Laurinburg Institute, then transferred to Coastal Christian Academy. 

So Jackie Butler was absolutely on that prep basketball map. Why he fell off and went undrafted, I have no clue, I do know I would like the Bulls to sign him though. I saw a lot of Knicks games and Butler has some skills and potential IMO.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



ace20004u said:


> Regardless it is hard to dispute that he played very well last season. He came out of Coastal Christian Academy. It seems like he had some problems with academic eligibility and went ahead and declared for the draft but he apparently had commitments to Tennessee and Mississipi state at some point. From his NBA.com Bio:
> 
> Jackie Butler. . . Joined the rest of his teammates and a bevy of celebrities at Knicks Bowl 6 at Chelsea Piers Lanes, March 10, 2005, to raise funds for the Red Holzman Cheering for Children Foundation and to aid after-school programs in NYC schools. . .At Coastal Christian Academy (Va.) in 2003-04, averaged 29.3 ppg, 17.0 rpg and 6.0 bpg. . .Had committed to Tennessee before submitting his name for Early Entry in the 2004 NBA Draft. . .Named Mississippi’s Mr. Basketball at McComb High School in both 2001-02 and 2002-03. . .Named to 2003 McDonald’s High School All-America Team -- alongside likes of LeBron James, Luol Deng and Chris Paul -- and participated in McDonald’s HS All-America Game. . .In 2001-02 at McComb, averaged 26.0 ppg and 16.0 rpg. . .In 2002-03, recorded 24.3 ppg, 15.0 rpg and 5.0 bpg. . .Following 2002-03 season, was a Parade magazine Second Team All-America selection and a consensus Top 25 prep player. . .Originally committed to play at Mississippi State but failed to qualify academically. . .Later enrolled at Laurinburg Institute, then transferred to Coastal Christian Academy.
> 
> So Jackie Butler was absolutely on that prep basketball map. Why he fell off and went undrafted, I have no clue, I do know I would like the Bulls to sign him though. I saw a lot of Knicks games and Butler has some skills and potential IMO.



Thanks for the info. Maybe he was just a guy who came out too early. It still gives me pause to think that nobody in the whole league decided to take a chance on him, but maybe he was just considered too much of a project. He might be worth it if he can be signed on the cheap.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Sam Smith in The Tribune: Lately, Pistons' play has been far from formidable 



> In some ways, these playoffs, which have an astonishing three seventh games coming up in the next two days with the Pistons-Cavs here Sunday and the Spurs-Mavericks and Suns-Clippers Monday, are something of a free agent scouting camp for the Bulls.
> 
> For one, there's Drew Gooden of the Cavs, who would seem to be available although he is a restricted free agent. The Cavs figure to sign LeBron James to an extension, which would put them close to the luxury-tax threshold for 2007-08. It would seem unlikely they would match a big offer for Gooden.
> 
> Nazr Mohammed figures to be worth watching, too, as the Spurs' starting center in the playoffs last year has played just 15 minutes in the series against the Mavs. The free agent from Kenwood Academy figures to have seen enough of the Western Conference and might like to give the Bulls an additional inside presence. Also unrestricted is the Mavs' Jason Terry, who will be returning to action after his suspension for punching Michael Finley in the groin area. In his case, Ben Gordon plays the small guard shooting role better.
> 
> The Suns and Clippers again start late Monday for their Game 7. Sam Cassell and Tim Thomas are free agents, though certainly unlikely for the Bulls. Maybe Vladimir Radmanovic, though the Bulls need big guys at the basket. Word continues to leak out that the Clippers' Corey Maggette, playing off the bench, and the Suns' Shawn Marion, could be involved in trades this summer.


On Ben Walllace:



> All this raises an interesting question for the Pistons with the Bulls wondering about the answer: Should they re-sign Ben Wallace?
> 
> It generally has been assumed they will, but the free agent Defensive Player of the Year again has played in spurts as the Cavs have gone to the basket for layups and dunks. He has been boxing out and rebounding inconsistently.
> 
> Wallace is an unrestricted free agent and eyebrows were raised around Detroit when he hired agent Arn Tellem. It would make no sense if the sides were likely to agree easily, as most assumed. But Wallace will be 32 next season and reportedly is looking for a maximum five-year deal at big money.
> 
> Does loyalty matter in sports?
> 
> We know the answer. If you are the Pistons, you have gotten the best of Wallace. Maybe it's time to cut bait and look for bigger fish. Perhaps a moderate makeover with younger players?
> 
> *If that's the case, should the Bulls throw a big offer at Wallace? It would seem foolish to go out five years, but maybe the maximum amount for three. He would add the veteran leadership and toughness the Bulls lack.*


A max 3-year deal would be good from our point of view, but I'm pretty sure Ben wants a 5-year deal.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> A max 3-year deal would be good from our point of view, but I'm pretty sure Ben wants a 5-year deal.


I'd offer him that and see if he bites, then resort to a Chandler sized contract over 5 years.

Then again, given the way he's playing, offering the max might be crazy. Plus even if we do the 3 year deal, chances are we'll lose out on resigning one of the core. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

They can't be SERIOUS thinking the suns will trade Shawn Marion. The Nash/Diaw/Marion/Stoudamire will win a ring SOONER than later. that's an outstanding core, the versitility is crazy. If they could get a LEGIT center to run and gun, it's OVER for the NBA.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> It still gives me pause to think that nobody in the whole league decided to take a chance on him, but maybe he was just considered too much of a project.


The majority would of probably saw the name of his school and just basically ignored him from that point on, rather than digging into the past and seeing what was there.


> I saw a lot of Knicks games and Butler has some skills and potential IMO.


And most importantly, size! Best part is, he's unrestricted.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



step said:


> And most importantly, size! Best part is, he's unrestricted.


 :clap: 

I hope Pax is thinking about this kid, I didn't know he was unrestricted.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I dont know if the suns would trade marion but you think Stoudamire is going to be able to come back. he had very similar surgery as Kmart and it looks like Kmart is done. No one every talks about it but the injury and surgery that Stoudamire has lead to my retirements.

david


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

DJ Mbenga


----------



## Bulls4Life

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Forget Wallace and go after two solid free agents. That plus two solid draft picks will be good enough improvement for me. 


Why go after an aging vet for such a young team?

:nonono:

I'd rather sign Nene & Wilcox!!!


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I'd like Wilcox too, but he unfortunately doesn't seem to be leaving Seattle anytime soon.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> I'd like Wilcox too, but he unfortunately doesn't seem to be leaving Seattle anytime soon.


Well one good thing about him being in Seattle is that they're exceptionally cheap, we could easily get him if we wanted to.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



step said:


> Well one good thing about him being in Seattle is that they're exceptionally cheap, we could easily get him if we wanted to.


That could very well be the case, but they have consistently said that he's their number one priority this year. However, I don't think they'll pay him more than $7 million a year because they don't want to pay the luxury tax. If we offer him 5 years/$40 million, I don't think they will match, but is he worth that? I mean, he has had a handful of very good games this year and he has played well overall, but this *is* a contract year for him.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> I don't think they'll pay him more than $7 million a year because they don't want to pay the luxury tax.


If they really wanted him that bad, I think they would as they have players like Fortson and most likely Rashard Lewis coming off their contracts the following offseason.



> If we offer him 5 years/$40 million, I don't think they will match, but is he worth that? I mean, he has had a handful of very good games this year and he has played well overall, but this is a contract year for him.


Well is Chandler worth 9.5M next year?
The contract year is definitely a cause for concern, what worries me even more were Brand's comments. I can't remember it exactly, but calling him a ******* was the gist of it I think.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



step said:


> Well is Chandler worth 9.5M next year?
> The contract year is definitely a cause for concern, what worries me even more were Brand's comments. I can't remember it exactly, but calling him a ******* was the gist of it I think.


If he averages 8+ pts, 10+ rebs and a couple of blocks a game while playing solid defense, then yes he is worth that money. You can't really expect more from NBA big men these days, well not until the '07 draft anyways, but that's maybe wishful thinking on my part. The thing is, I don't question Tyson's effort and heart like I do with a player like Wilcox, so if Tyson plays his *** off and avoids early stupid fouls, then I think his contract is pretty reasonable.

Wilcox isn't on the top of my list of free agent targets this offseason, I have both Nene and Gooden firmly ahead of him.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Speaking of Gooden:

I want to be a Cavalier



> Former Grizzly and restricted free-agent Drew Gooden says he would like to remain in Cleveland.
> 
> "I want to be a Cavalier," Gooden said, uttering words seldom heard. "This is my favorite year (in my career). I did my job when I was out there. That most attractive thing is we won. I want to be on a winning team."
> 
> He also wants to get paid, and the power forward could ask for as much as $7 million a season, with a maximum five-year contract.
> 
> "Of course, I'll keep my ear to the street," said Gooden, who averaged 10.7 points and 8.4 rebounds.
> 
> "Drew did a great job for us," said Cavs GM Danny Ferry. "He's a big part of us winning 50 games. We're very interested in keeping Drew in our uniform."


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

DJ Mbenga and Nene

Trade 16 for Mickael Pietrus, draft Bargnani. Call it a summer


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



rlucas4257 said:


> DJ Mbenga and Nene
> 
> Trade 16 for Mickael Pietrus, draft Bargnani. Call it a summer



Jackie Butler > DJ Mbenga


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

rlucus,

We both agree it makes sense to trade the 16th for Pietrus but do you think this is really a possibility? Are there any such rumors. And while i dont have a horse in the Bengnina race have you heard anything about what pax and skiles are thinking. i get the impression it is Aldridge or Thomas but i dont really know that for a fact?

david


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



giusd said:


> rlucus,
> 
> We both agree it makes sense to trade the 16th for Pietrus but do you think this is really a possibility? Are there any such rumors. And while i dont have a horse in the Bengnina race have you heard anything about what pax and skiles are thinking. i get the impression it is Aldridge or Thomas but i dont really know that for a fact?
> 
> david


I heard Aldridge is on top of the Bulls board as of right now. I posted that in the draft thread. 

I havent heard that Pietrus is going to be traded. But GS has an issue. They have a capped out team that massively underperformed and he wants a legit contract that starts at the MLE. But for them, that comes out to about 10M per year because they are looking at the lux tax. Would they trade Pietrus for 16? I dont know. I hear they love Obryant and want to move up to grab him. Maybe Pietrus would be that extra bait. But I do know Donnie Walsh and Larry Bird want him I think we go with Bargnani, trade for Pietrus, and grab two FA big men in Nene and DJ Mbenga.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

That plan works for me and it would be a huge up grade. The one thing the bulls lacker last year was we would play hard and really push teams and in 4th quarter we would pull away. But without AD and curry we didnt have enough players. If we could act to players to our bench next year we could really throw a lot of fresh players at teams and run them down like two years ago.

david


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Pax would never trade #16 for Pietrus.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



El Chapu said:


> Pax would never trade #16 for Pietrus.



Why not?


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



rlucas4257 said:


> Why not?


Because we can get better value. If Pietrus is worth that (and you believe that GS wouldnt trade him for that), then what are other players worth? 
And why would they trade him being that good of a defender when their starter is a liability when it comes to D?


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



El Chapu said:


> Because we can get better value. If Pietrus is worth that (and you believe that GS wouldnt trade him for that), then what are other players worth?
> And why would they trade him being that good of a defender when their starter is a liability when it comes to D?



Chapu, your reaching here. Jason Richardson is a star, and while I am at it, a pretty good defender. You have to know that. I never said GS wouldnt trade him for #16, I think I said he doesnt fit in there. And if we can get better value then him, I would love to hear who you have in mind. I mean, he was only the 11th overall pick in one of the best drafts of alltime. You dont think he has value considering he has had votes for all defense and averaged nearly 10ppg in very limited minutes playing behind a guy who should be an allstar?


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Pietrus is a better player than we will get a 16 because he already has three years in the league. I think he is perfect. 6'6" and plays great D.

david


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



giusd said:


> Pietrus is a better player than we will get a 16 because he already has three years in the league. I think he is perfect. 6'6" and plays great D.
> 
> david


Just because of experience? Heck, he is better than the #1 pick.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



El Chapu said:


> Just because of experience? Heck, he is better than the #1 pick.


Come on Chapu, you dont think Pietrus is better then what we would get for 16 pick? I mean seriously in year one? GS might be willing to do it because of their cap issues and make up of the roster. But to just say he isnt worth it, be critical, but not offer up an alternative is perplexing to me.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



rlucas4257 said:


> Chapu, your reaching here. Jason Richardson is a star, and while I am at it, a pretty good defender. You have to know that. I never said GS wouldnt trade him for #16, I think I said he doesnt fit in there. And if we can get better value then him, I would love to hear who you have in mind. I mean, he was only the 11th overall pick in one of the best drafts of alltime. You dont think he has value considering he has had votes for all defense and averaged nearly 10ppg in very limited minutes playing behind a guy who should be an allstar?


Well, IMO Jason Richardson isnt a very good defender. He can score, but with his athletic ability he could be much better (D).

And he wasnt the 11th overall pick in of the the best drafts of alltime. Well, the top 5 talents of that crop is great, but the rest is crap. Even Sweetney and Hayes went ahead of him. 

And why wouldnt he fit there? Because he is all that good? 

He would be a nice player to complement Gordon at the SG spot, but if he has his days numbered in GS then why trade #16?


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



El Chapu said:


> Well, IMO Jason Richardson isnt a very good defender. He can score, but with his athletic ability he could be much better (D).
> 
> And he wasnt the 11th overall pick in of the the best drafts of alltime. Well, the top 5 talents of that crop is great, but the rest is crap. Even Sweetney and Hayes went ahead of him.
> 
> And why wouldnt he fit there? Because he is all that good?
> 
> He would be a nice player to complement Gordon at the SG spot, but if he has his days numbered in GS then why trade #16?



Jason Richardson is an excellent defender, a real battler. I would suggest you watch him more closely around. 

He was the 11th pick in one of the best drafts of alltime. And he has been better then some players picked before him. 

When given some time, Pietrus has shot around 50%, scored in the mid teens and has had votes for the alldefense team

His days in GS are numbered because they are up against the luxtax. They can not offer him an extension because they gave it to Dunleavey. And their fans are pissed off about it. And they cant deal Dun because he is a base year player. So Pietrus is the odd man out. 

He was a better player then Boris Diaw in France by a large margin. What did a change of scenery do for Diaw? Why couldnt that be the case with Pietrus? If you have seen Pietrus play extensively, you would know that when healthy, he is extremely useful. His weakness is that he is always injured. But he is in shape, eventually luck will come to him there.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



rlucas4257 said:


> Jason Richardson is an excellent defender, a real battler. I would suggest you watch him more closely around.
> 
> He was the 11th pick in one of the best drafts of alltime. And he has been better then some players picked before him.
> 
> When given some time, Pietrus has shot around 50%, scored in the mid teens and has had votes for the alldefense team
> 
> His days in GS are numbered because they are up against the luxtax. They can not offer him an extension because they gave it to Dunleavey. And their fans are pissed off about it. And they cant deal Dun because he is a base year player. So Pietrus is the odd man out.
> 
> He was a better player then Boris Diaw in France by a large margin. What did a change of scenery do for Diaw? Why couldnt that be the case with Pietrus? If you have seen Pietrus play extensively, you would know that when healthy, he is extremely useful. His weakness is that he is always injured. But he is in shape, eventually luck will come to him there.


The last thing I would put in a Jason Richardson scouting report is "plays excellent D".

Obviously some of the players selected ahead of Pietrus are not as good as him, but check the entire crop and then come back to me. As I said, it has a handful of great players, maybe 3 future HOFs, but nothing more than that. No depth. 

And how they expect to compete if they wont extend Pietrus, who BTW wouldnt command a ton of money? Another reason to lowball them...

Heck, I was reading a GS message board and they seem happy at the possibility of dealing Pietrus and Foyle for Magloire. Jamal Magloire.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



El Chapu said:


> The last thing I would put in a Jason Richardson scouting report is "plays excellent D".
> 
> Obviously some of the players selected ahead of Pietrus are not as good as him, but check the entire crop and then come back to me. As I said, it has a handful of great players, maybe 3 future HOFs, but nothing more than that. No depth.
> 
> And how they expect to compete if they wont extend Pietrus, who BTW wouldnt command a ton of money? Another reason to lowball them...
> 
> Heck, I was reading a GS message board and they seem happy at the possibility of dealing Pietrus and Foyle for Magloire. Jamal Magloire.



Magliore, former allstar bigman? That wouldnt be a bad player to have. Or is the 16th pick above that? 

Watch Jason Richardson again. Excellent defender. You wont find a guy who says he is not a good defender. 

james, wade, hinrich, bosh, anthony, barbosa, diaw, kaman, pietrus, tj ford, west, and an emerging darko. Thats not a good draft? Come on mate. thats a heck of a draft. EDIT- Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels wasnt even picked DOUBLE EDIT- Carlos Delfino (who I think is exactly in the same position as Pietrus, waiting to explode after finding a new home)

Pietrus is probably going for the MLE. But with them up against the lux tax, thats 10M for him. He is worth the MLE. Everyone agrees on that. He isnt worth 10M, everyone agrees on that. But thats the situation they are in. And they arent going to spend that kind of money on him. 

To say Pietrus isnt worth the 16th pick in this draft, unless your willing to say he has a history of being unhealthy, is a reach. he is a far better player then any other swing man going to be there at 16 unless Carney and/or Gay fall


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



rlucas4257 said:


> Magliore, former allstar bigman? That wouldnt be a bad player to have. Or is the 16th pick above that?
> 
> Watch Jason Richardson again. Excellent defender. You wont find a guy who says he is not a good defender.
> 
> james, wade, hinrich, bosh, anthony, barbosa, diaw, kaman, pietrus, tj ford, west, and an emerging darko. Thats not a good draft? Come on mate. thats a heck of a draft. EDIT- Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels wasnt even picked DOUBLE EDIT- Carlos Delfino (who I think is exactly in the same position as Pietrus, waiting to explode after finding a new home)
> 
> Pietrus is probably going for the MLE. But with them up against the lux tax, thats 10M for him. He is worth the MLE. Everyone agrees on that. He isnt worth 10M, everyone agrees on that. But thats the situation they are in. And they arent going to spend that kind of money on him.
> 
> To say Pietrus isnt worth the 16th pick in this draft, unless your willing to say he has a history of being unhealthy, is a reach. he is a far better player then any other swing man going to be there at 16 unless Carney and/or Gay fall


Whats the obsession with guys like Barbosa or Kaman or Pietrus? Good players, nothing you wont find in each year's draft. The LeBrons, Melos, Boshs, Wades are what makes that draft special, nothing else.

And Magloire is a joke right now, as you very well said, former All-Star. Size, nothing else. Maybe moving back to Canada would do wonders for him.

So your guess is they are dumping Pietrus no matter what. Well, I wouldnt offer them #16. And if that (or more) is what it takes to get him, well, hopefully he ends somewhere else. A pros of having him is that he gives us another legit defender to stop (Or try to) LeBron. 

I dunno, obviously the Warriors fans watch many more games than I do, but even them arent high on Pietrus. Having such an injury prone player also should be frustrating.

Bottomline: I dont mind the player, Im questioning the price.

Edit: Warriors fan about the Warrior's D
http://www.warriorsworld.net/content/view/13/31


----------



## chifaninca

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Wow Chapu, Pietrus must have stole your lunch money.


We can't agree on anyone in this draft class being a real 1st year standout and you won't give Pietrus some credit?

Roy (the best SG in the draft) has the tools, but may or may not make an impact on either offense or defense for a year or two. Pietrus has shown and has the athleticism that Roy doesn't. Put Roy on Gold State and he doesn't get any more playing time than Pietrus behind Richardson. richardson's an average defender (but ont he right side of average). Combine that with his above average offensive game and you only need a SG for 10-12 mintues a game.

I'm just waiting to see the Trade Gordon threads when we draft a tall SG (Brewer or Fernandes or Sefalosha) and they start playing as much or more than Ben (not because they are better but) because Gordon doesn't play the game like Skiles and Paxson want it played.

Pietrus is such a good fit for the Bulls (Team and organizaiton wise) that it won't happen. Too simple.

However, it was ont he table.............in a heartbeat. Pietrus + second round pick for #16 pick and whatever filler needed.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> DJ Mbenga and Nene
> 
> Trade 16 for Mickael Pietrus, draft Bargnani. Call it a summer


Add Jackie Butler aswell and we have a deal!



> Pietrus + second round pick for #16 pick and whatever filler needed.


Would Sweets + #16 do it?


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

i don't really understand the infactuation of jackie butler. why is he getting so much hype here? isn't he just another mike sweetney? but not as good. i actually would like to keep sweets and Darius Songaila(we need to definitly re up him). 

We just need a defense big joel pryzbilla, and another big who is willing to score. Why isn't Wilcox getting any burn? he is atheletic and wants to score everytime. we need a big who wants to actually score. sure, we're a defensive team. but we need a big body who is willing to jump over guys and just ram it down and get to the free throw line. im high on wilcox i don't think he is going to for anything more than 8 mil per year.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



chifaninca said:


> Wow Chapu, Pietrus must have stole your lunch money.
> 
> 
> We can't agree on anyone in this draft class being a real 1st year standout and you won't give Pietrus some credit?
> 
> Roy (the best SG in the draft) has the tools, but may or may not make an impact on either offense or defense for a year or two. Pietrus has shown and has the athleticism that Roy doesn't. Put Roy on Gold State and he doesn't get any more playing time than Pietrus behind Richardson. richardson's an average defender (but ont he right side of average). Combine that with his above average offensive game and you only need a SG for 10-12 mintues a game.
> 
> I'm just waiting to see the Trade Gordon threads when we draft a tall SG (Brewer or Fernandes or Sefalosha) and they start playing as much or more than Ben (not because they are better but) because Gordon doesn't play the game like Skiles and Paxson want it played.
> 
> Pietrus is such a good fit for the Bulls (Team and organizaiton wise) that it won't happen. Too simple.
> 
> However, it was ont he table.............in a heartbeat. Pietrus + second round pick for #16 pick and whatever filler needed.



Yeah, no kidding. Too think Pietrus isnt good value for the 16th overall pick is beyond comprehension to me. And to claim that his draft wasnt special is just crazy. If that draft wasnt special, which draft was? GS fans love Pietrus. But they understand he is excess goods due to the lux tax and the fact that they are loaded on the wings. But when Artest was out there, not alot of Warriors fans wanted to part with Pietrus has part of that deal either. The vast majority of them like Pietrus. Heck, we have Northern Californians on this board who can confirm that. Like you said, Brandon Roy, one of the top 5 players in this draft, wouldnt play a single minute more then Pietrus if he was on GS. Maybe Roy isnt worth the 16th pick either?


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> i don't really understand the infactuation of jackie butler. why is he getting so much hype here? isn't he just another mike sweetney? but not as good.


The major difference between him and Sweets is that Jackie has size. He's nothing to rave about, but he showed some promise.


> hy isn't Wilcox getting any burn? he is atheletic and wants to score everytime.


Contract year.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



rlucas4257 said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Too think Pietrus isnt good value for the 16th overall pick is beyond comprehension to me. And to claim that his draft wasnt special is just crazy. If that draft wasnt special, which draft was? GS fans love Pietrus. But they understand he is excess goods due to the lux tax and the fact that they are loaded on the wings. But when Artest was out there, not alot of Warriors fans wanted to part with Pietrus has part of that deal either. The vast majority of them like Pietrus. Heck, we have Northern Californians on this board who can confirm that. Like you said, Brandon Roy, one of the top 5 players in this draft, wouldnt play a single minute more then Pietrus if he was on GS. Maybe Roy isnt worth the 16th pick either?


Well, sorry, every GS message board I visit they dont "love" Pietrus. They would trade him for Magloire or Ely. Marginal talents. Solid players. Nothing else. 

But since Pax wont do that trade, Im not worrying.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> Well, sorry, every GS message board I visit they dont "love" Pietrus. They would trade him for Magloire or Ely. Marginal talents. Solid players. Nothing else.


Ely... sure. As for Magloire, they need a player like him, Foyle is a waste and Murphy is soft. And all they would be giving up is the backup that's stuck behind Jason Richardson.
But since Mullin wont do that trade, Im not worrying.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



step said:


> Ely... sure. As for Magloire, they need a player like him, Foyle is a waste and Murphy is soft. And all they would be giving up is the backup that's stuck behind Jason Richardson.
> But since Mullin wont do that trade, Im not worrying.


Have you watched Magloire?

Pietrus games per season:
03/04: 53
04/05: 67
05/06: 52 

GS total games: 246
Pietrus games: 172

He missed almost an entire season through 3 years (74 games).


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> Have you watched Magloire?


Have you watched the Warriors?


> He missed almost an entire season through 3 years (74 games).


Noone said otherwise.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



step said:


> Have you watched the Warriors?
> 
> Noone said otherwise.


Yup.

And why no one said otherwise? Because it wouldnt help their argument?


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> Yup.


So how would Magloire not help them?


> And why no one said otherwise? Because it wouldnt help their argument?


Because there has been enough discussion on Pietrus that is doesn't need be said over and over again. Injury concerns haven't stopped people wanting Jermaine O'Neal or Nene.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



step said:


> So how would Magloire not help them?
> 
> Because there has been enough discussion on Pietrus that is doesn't need be said over and over again. Injury concerns haven't stopped people wanting Jermaine O'Neal or Nene.


But its not about the Warriors here, its about Magloire. Theres a reason why the Warriors are considering taking Patrick O'Bryant. But have you watched THIS Magloire? Or are you still living the Hornets days?

But everything has its price. Would I want JO? Yes. Nene? Of course. Pietrus? Sure. But there is a certain price I would be willing to pay. And while we are at it, injuries are injuries but one thing is Jermaine O'Neal (Size + All-Star) and other is Pietrus.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> But have you watched THIS Magloire? Or are you still living the Hornets days?


God no, he's barely a shadow of his former self, that doesn't stop him being useful to the Warriors. They do have Foyle and Murphy starting...


> But there is a certain price I would be willing to pay.


And a #16 pick is too much?


> And while we are at it, injuries are injuries but one thing is Jermaine O'Neal (Size + All-Star) and other is Pietrus.


Wouldn't you be more concerned with the All-star player and sized contract to boot rather than a guy on his last year of a rookie contract?
The risk is so minimal that I can almost ignore it.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



step said:


> God no, he's barely a shadow of his former self, that doesn't stop him being useful to the Warriors. They do have Foyle and Murphy starting...
> 
> And a #16 pick is too much?
> 
> Wouldn't you be more concerned with the All-star player and sized contract to boot rather than a guy on his last year of a rookie contract?
> The risk is so minimal that I can almost ignore it.


Yup, the risk is minimal. The price is not.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

#16 pick, what could we offer that is less than that?


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



step said:


> #16 pick, what could we offer that is less than that?


You tell me. If Im Pax and they ask me for #16, my answer is no. 

Maybe expand the deal. Who knows....


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I think the bulls think Chandler is the center for this team and wants to get two addition big men who can play PF. We are talking alot on this page about the draft but i wonder who paxson is going to make a run at in the FA market. Harrington would be great but can he play PF? We all know he can score he never seemed that dominant at Alt. Nene on the other hand can play both PF and Center and would make a great three big man rotation of Nene, Chandler, and Thomas or Aldridghe. However, while he plays great D and is a super rebounder his offensive game is still raw.

But we are way under the cap and i have to think that paxson has someone in mind to get via FA.

david


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I hope against hope that the Bulls realize Chandler was the center by default last year. He is a 4, and by height only, a 4/5.


----------



## darlets

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I hope against hope that the Bulls realize Chandler was the center by default last year. He is a 4, and by height only, a 4/5.


Very true. He seem to play really well with A Davis the year before. A guy that can put a body on the oppositions centre. Unfortunately he doesn't have an offensive game so the person we pair him with must also be offensive capable. Which paints as into the corner of needed a very complete big guy to complement the current version of Tyson we have.

It's an interesting exericse trying to get Nociono, Deng, Chandler and our Phantom free agent/draftee big minutes in the front court. 

Noc seems very suited to playing back up PF as PF seemed his best position.
Chandler as you pointed out is more of a 4 and could probably get some time at 5 in small fast line ups.
Deng needs to be at the 3.
Leaving a big bodied centre that can catch on finish required for the forth. Don't know where we're going to get one though


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



darlets said:


> Very true. He seem to play really well with A Davis the year before. A guy that can put a body on the oppositions centre. Unfortunately he doesn't have an offensive game so the person we pair him with must also be offensive capable. Which paints as into the corner of needed a very complete big guy to complement the current version of Tyson we have.
> 
> Leaving a big bodied centre that can catch on finish required for the forth. Don't know where we're going to get one though


Nene is the answer. Big, incredibly strong guy guy with some good offensive moves, that can be our offensive low post threat and take on the strongest guys of the opposing team on defense.


----------



## Hustle

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> (The Bulls) have long had an interest in Nene, but I don't hear much about him anymore, which could either be a smokescreen or not a smokescreen. See how sophisticated this NBA analysis can get? My guess is they're uncertain since his knee injury last season and though he's on their list, he's moved toward the bottom. Chicago Tribune


Assinine


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



LegoHat said:


> Nene is the answer. Big, incredibly strong guy guy with some good offensive moves, that can be our offensive low post threat and take on the strongest guys of the opposing team on defense.



Will Nene be recovered from his injury? Can we possibly outbid the Nuggets since they will be getting rid of Martin and may have the money to resign Nene? And honestly, is Nene THAT good, I haven't seen it.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I think pax may use our cap space for a trade before he signs a FA. I just dont see anyone out there that fits our needs. We need a starting PF and the only foward out there in FA is Harrington and he is kind of a tweener and IMHO not that much better than deng and noci will be next year.

david


----------



## chifaninca

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Has anyone heard or read any updates on Nene? 

I would imagine that we probably won't hear much till after the draft, but if we're reading about Jay Williams making a come back, I hope someone will do an article on one of the top3 FA's available and his road back.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Supposedly has healed up quite well and has hit the weight room hard, with rumours having him around 270 pounds. Not sure if any of this is correct, but for some reason this was the first thought that came to mind.


----------



## chifaninca

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Much appreciated.


If Nene can be that startign Center who can control the paint defensively and demand guarding on the offensive side it really opens up our options.

I really believe he is the best potential fit due to his offensive (uggggh) potential over Pryz and Nazr.

If we can grab Nene and he can be our banger, then Thomas/Adridge/Bargnani don't have to be the "banger on the inside" we are so desperately missing.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> I really believe he is the best potential fit due to his offensive (uggggh) potential over Pryz and Nazr.


Sadly enough I agree it really worries me.
Just incase that you take it the wrong way, it's not that I agree with you but the fact that Nene is one of our better options.



> If we can grab Nene and he can be our banger, then Thomas/Adridge/Bargnani don't have to be the "banger on the inside" we are so desperately missing.


If we have to rely on our draftee to be that, I would definitely hop on the fire Paxson bandwagon. It would be too much to ask, not to mention that they're not even remotely suited to do it.
Even if we resort to signing Wallace, I'd feel much more at ease with knowing that we've got a guy who can shore up the middle on the defensive end. Offensively it would be quite tough, but if they could play like they did near the end of the season and in the playoffs, I think they would be able to cope well enough.

I'm still hoping we work out a trade of some sorts.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Nazr reportedly turned down a four year offer from the Spurs (may 27)




> *Update:* Mohammed, a free agent, is not expected back with the team after turning down a four-year extension before the start of the season the San Antonio Express-News reports.
> 
> *Recommendation:* San Antonio is looking to get quicker and smaller after their playoff loss to the Mavericks. Look for Mohammed to generate some interest on the free-agent market, possibly from the Chicago Bulls.


There's a strong possibility Mohammed, a 6-10 center, will end up with the Bulls.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/jackson/cst-spt-jax04.html this morning.


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



> Mohammed, a free agent, is not expected back with the team after turning down a four-year extension before the start of the season the San Antonio Express-News reports.


Was that another offer, or the same one he turned down last year? 
He turned down last years offer as he was and reportedly still is looking for a gauranteed 5 years. Having him on the books for that long just makes me cringe.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



step said:


> Was that another offer, or the same one he turned down last year?
> He turned down last years offer as he was and reportedly still is looking for a gauranteed 5 years. Having him on the books for that long just makes me cringe.


It makes me cringe, too...but if he accepts a moderate salary for 5 years, then it can't be too bad. Even so, I've cooled on Nazr a bit lately.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I just cant think that paxson would sign Mohammed Nazr as a free agent. I mean he is a back bencher at best. Now i think Nene is a different story. I am not sure what it would take but the idea of Chandler, Nene, and Thomas or Aldridge sounds like a great three man rotation. But i cant think that paxson would sign a FA to serious money unless he could be a starter and nazr just is not a starter on the bulls or most other teams.

david


----------



## chifaninca

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



giusd said:


> I just cant think that paxson would sign Mohammed Nazr as a free agent. I mean he is a back bencher at best. Now i think Nene is a different story. I am not sure what it would take but the idea of Chandler, Nene, and Thomas or Aldridge sounds like a great three man rotation. But i cant think that paxson would sign a FA to serious money unless he could be a starter and nazr just is not a starter on the bulls or most other teams.
> 
> david



I think it gets even more interesting if Paxson drafts two bigs in this draft. If so, Then in FA you go for the big home run (if you can call it that) of signing Nene.

Chandler + Thomas/Aldridge/Bargnani + Sene/Armstrong + Nene would be a huge upgrade to what we've had. Plus mix in Sweetney and Songalia as well.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



chifaninca said:


> I think it gets even more interesting if Paxson drafts two bigs in this draft. If so, Then in FA you go for the big home run (if you can call it that) of signing Nene.
> 
> Chandler + Thomas/Aldridge/Bargnani + Sene/Armstrong + Nene would be a huge upgrade to what we've had. Plus mix in Sweetney and Songalia as well.


The thing I think we have to keep in mind, and some people aren't, is that we realistically only have minutes to go around for 3, maybe 4, bigs. Obviously somebody always gets hurt, which is why it's nice to have a Malik Allen at the end of the bench, who can step in and log substantial minutes without embarrassing himself.

If we get Chandler, Thomas, Nene and Armstrong, somebody (probably Armstrong) isn't going to be getting off the bench much. Particularly with Noc playing so well at the 4...

I like all of these guys and wouldn't be opposed to acquiring any of them, but I think it's important to think about how we're actually going to use them...


----------



## unBULLievable

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

If Nene is a big home run of the offseason then we are doomed.


----------



## chifaninca

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



unBULLievable said:


> If Nene is a big home run of the offseason then we are doomed.



we're not doomed, but we are certainly gonna be taking a huge risk v reward gamble. 

Unless you think Nazr or Pryz give usa more complete game.


As for minutes, I agree, but you gather as many assets as you can and then you make trades to consolidate/get that one remaining piece. Key is whether Reinsdorf will go into Luxry tax land.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Nene and then a low level signing of DJ Mbenga. Is Diop a FA this offseason? I would throw 5-6 Million his direction if he were


----------



## darlets

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



jbulls said:


> The thing I think we have to keep in mind, and some people aren't, is that we realistically only have minutes to go around for 3, maybe 4, bigs. Obviously somebody always gets hurt, which is why it's nice to have a Malik Allen at the end of the bench, who can step in and log substantial minutes without embarrassing himself.
> 
> If we get Chandler, Thomas, Nene and Armstrong, somebody (probably Armstrong) isn't going to be getting off the bench much. Particularly with Noc playing so well at the 4...
> 
> I like all of these guys and wouldn't be opposed to acquiring any of them, but I think it's important to think about how we're actually going to use them...


yeah. There's 96 minutes at C/PF and Noc is going to get 20-24 ish at PF Chandler is going to get 30.

So that's 50-54 Leave 42-46 for two other guys. Having Malik on the bench is a bonus.

My numbers might be off but the point still remainds. Two quality bigs.

Do people have a preference for one of them being a rookie or not?


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



jbulls said:


> The thing I think we have to keep in mind, and some people aren't, is that we realistically only have minutes to go around for 3, maybe 4, bigs. Obviously somebody always gets hurt, which is why it's nice to have a Malik Allen at the end of the bench, who can step in and log substantial minutes without embarrassing himself.
> 
> If we get Chandler, Thomas, Nene and Armstrong, somebody (probably Armstrong) isn't going to be getting off the bench much. Particularly with Noc playing so well at the 4...
> 
> I like all of these guys and wouldn't be opposed to acquiring any of them, but I think it's important to think about how we're actually going to use them...


I hear that but I think that it would be a great problem to have. I'd rather have the problem of all the bigman aquisitions turning out to be players than being concerned about playing time in advance, aquiring a minimum number of post players and therefore not being able to protect against the legitimate possiblity of one our two of the aquisitions being busts resulting in the Bulls still having a sub par frontcourt.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

There is not a shot in hades it would happen but I would give Shawn Kemp a tryout.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Dude,

Shawn Kemp. Wow he is still looking to find a team to play with. In his prime he was the best PF in the NBA. I dont wish for much but could T. Thomas be the next Shawn Kemp. I can wish,

david


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I don't really get all of the interest in Nene. He has great size and an NBA body and hasn't really been able to do all that much with it. Plus he is coming off of a knee injury and the Nuggets will be able to keep him since they will be trading Martin now. Mohammed isn't a "back of the bench" guy really. He is a solid veteran center who can do a bit of everything and would be a solid guy for Chicago to bring in if they can sign him reasonably.


----------



## dogra

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I agree with Ace about Nene. 

I can see why people are so interested in him (because of his size and strength). But it's sure odd when you look at his statistics in this league. The dude's numbers define "mediocre."

Sure, I know, the "P" word. 

I guess, but I would be worried that he has looked unexceptional as a pro so far and just had a serious knee injury this past season.


----------



## Hustle

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

He's only 23. Besides Nene and Mohommed, there's Pryzbilla, Ely, Harrington and Wilcox. And that's about it. 

1) I think we should sign *Wilcox*, he's the best finisher and offensive player with all of the tools physically to be a good defender although he isn't there yet. After traded to Seattle he really picked that team up.

2) I see *Pryzbilla* as a slightly higher caliber player than Nazr, but doesn't fit with the up tempo game our core guys can thrive at. I still think he is the 2nd best option behnde Wilcox. A very good role player.

3) *Ely* is Mohommed already with a little potential. Probably will be cheapest.

4) *Nene* and his injury problems really worry me especially since he does carry a lot of weight. I've also heard he was not happy about coming off the bench which could certainly happen here, will be costly.

5) *Mohommed* would be a nice addition, but damn to have all this cap and Nazr to be the best player you get out of it just kind of sucks

6) If we draft Thomas, I don't see how we could even look at *Harrington*. I'm not really interested now. He can't play the four better than Nocioni so whats the point.

*
Kelvin Cato or Lorenzen Wright* would be nice veteran 2nd signings.


----------



## darlets

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Thanks for the overview Hustle.

There hasn't been alot of chatting about Ely???? What do people think of him?


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



Hustle said:


> He's only 23. Besides Nene and Mohommed, there's Pryzbilla, Ely, Harrington and Wilcox. And that's about it.
> 
> 1) I think we should sign *Wilcox*, he's the best finisher and offensive player with all of the tools physically to be a good defender although he isn't there yet. After traded to Seattle he really picked that team up.


I remember reading some seattle posters comments (after the trade) saying Wilcox at times, was just as powerful at finishing as Amare was. They called him "Amare-lite" if I remember correctly.

I've personally never seen him play but I remember the year Elton was injured at the beginning of the season, the kid put up 20+/10+ games like nothing.

Right now, it's looking like Nene is staying in Denver cause of Melo's wishes. The Gooden situation is different because they're saying the GM thinks Varajaeo is ready to be a starting PF. BUT Lebron may want him back, so who knows.

Nazr, Harrington & Pryzbilla seem to be our EASIEST options to lock-up so far.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



darlets said:


> Thanks for the overview Hustle.
> 
> There hasn't been alot of chatting about Ely???? What do people think of him?


He's pretty decent, but he's no more than a 2nd stringer. I wouldn't start him personally.


----------



## darlets

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



The ROY said:


> He's pretty decent, but he's no more than a 2nd stringer. I wouldn't start him personally.


Thanks for that Roy. How would you rank the F.A bigs????

Ely would be an upgrade on what we have???? Having a decent centre off the bench would be good for the right price. Even if his not starter.

If Chandler and Gordon are in our long term plans then we need a big body centre to play along Chandler and a big Guard to play along Gordon and Hinrich


----------



## yodurk

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Ely is ok...he really hasn't gotten to show his stuff yet, IMO. I think he'd take a reasonable offer from us, and it could really pay some dividends. He's higher on my list than Mohammad.

Wilcox would definitely be awesome. I've been advocating for him for a while now because I knew the kid just hadn't gotten a chance yet. I'm actually sad he got traded to Seattle though, because now everyone knows he's got ability. He just jacked his value up three-fold.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

A guy worth bringing up again is Corey Maggette. He's not a free agent, but all the buzz in LA is that he and Dunleavy don't get along at all and the Clippers would love to deal him. The day after Dunleavy's questionable decision to put in Daniel Ewing with 3 seconds left in game 5 vs. Phoenix Maggette went on an LA radio station and said he had "no idea" why Ewing was in the game. The hosts stopped him before he dug an even deeper hole for himself. I don't want to give up Gordon to get him, and I think with Roy on the roster there would be no room for him. But if we go big with the 2nd pick in the draft, he's worth looking into.


----------



## dogra

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I wanted us to deal for Wilcox before the deadline. I thought he'd be just the kind of presence we needed, if given the minutes.

Then he just had a coming out party with Seattle.

My question is, with our capspace, is there anyway that we could outbid Seattle for him?

I know we don't want to overpay, and I know Seattle doesn't intend to lose him.

But is there a scenario that would allow us to steal him?

I think he would be a great fit for us. Add him and Ely. Draft a big and a tall guard. I think that really gives us a chance to improve next year.


----------



## dogra

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

J Bulls, 

I would definitely be making inquiries about Maggette too. 

His seeming ability to get to the line at will, and hit his free throws at a high % once he's there, would be very valuable to us.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



dogra said:


> J Bulls,
> 
> I would definitely be making inquiries about Maggette too.
> 
> His seeming ability to get to the line at will, and hit his free throws at a high % once he's there, would be very valuable to us.


He'd be PERFECT to start next to Hinrich. I just don't wanna see Gordon/Skiles/Paxson go through a rift if Gordon doesn't start, it could be very distracting.

But Maggette's a good fit. Big, athletic, slashes, good defender. I remember him almost dropping 50 on Kobe. I just see problems because those are two very good, capable SG's but Corey definintely has the advantage.


----------



## Hustle

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



dogra said:


> My question is, with our capspace, is there anyway that we could outbid Seattle for him?
> 
> I know we don't want to verpay, and I know Seattle doesn't intend to lose him.
> 
> But is there a scenario that would allow us to steal him?
> 
> I think he would be a great fit for us. Add him and Ely. Draft a big and a tall guard. I think that really gives us a chance to improve next year.


Seattle is in serious financial troubles and is already capped out. It will take decent, Tyson like money to nab him over Toronto, Sea., or Atl but I think he's worth it. Especially since it's not my money and from a fan standpoint I would like to see or cap space used completly.


----------



## giusd

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I wonder if pax would really want to bring in Maggette. Does his game fit into the bulls offensive sets that require a lot of pick and roll and quick decission. I have never heard pax ever talk about Maggette and i dont he would trade for him.

david


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=16762766&BRD=1698&PAG=461&dept_id=21848&rfi=6




> ORLANDO, Fla. - As a general manager, you never say never.
> But Cavaliers GM Danny Ferry said Thursday at the Orlando predraft camp that he has no intention of trading center Zydrunas Ilgauskas. A published report recently suggested that the Cavaliers might consider moving the 7-foot-3, 260-pound center, who turned 31 Monday.
> "I believe he'll be a part of many wins ahead," Ferry said at Disney's Wide World of Sports Complex. "He's a big part of what we do."
> One prominent agent said trading Ilgauskas doesn't make sense.
> "It would be almost impossible to replace him," the agent said.
> Finding centers who have his skill set can't be found in the 2006 draft or in free agency. Ilgauskas was solid during the regular season, as he averaged 15.6 points and 7.6 rebounds. However, he seemed to wear down in the playoffs, as he plummeted to 10.4 points and 6.3 rebounds.
> Ilgauskas has four years and about $41 million left on his contract. He has an opt-out clause after his third year.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Taken from Insider:



> Kevin (Flint): Chris, what do you think the Pistons will do? I think they are posturing with Ben Wallace. Unless he is willing to take $10 Mill a year for 4 years he is gone. If this happens, what could or should they do?
> 
> Chris Sheridan: After talking to Ben in Miami after the Pistons lost Game 6, I think he might just leave. And if the Pistons come in with an offer below $10 million to start, I think he's certain to leave.


----------



## ScottMay

*Bucher: Przybilla's Agent Seeks Chandler-Sized Deal*

From the latest ESPN the Magazine:



> "It would be a good fit," Przybilla says of a move to the Windy City. He sees himself as just the buy to deflect some of the pounding that undersized center Tyson Chandler takes in the paint. Coincidentally, Bill Duffy, the rugged big man's agent, plans to use Chandler's six-year, $63 million deal as an opening salvo. Przybilla's 6.1 points, 7.0 rebounds, and 2.32 blocked shots in 24.9 minutes compare well to Chandler's 5.3, 9.0, and 1.32 in 26.8.


There's a lot more to the article, like how Przybilla's wife is from some godforsaken town in southern Wisconsin that's much closer to Chicago than Portland or Toronto, and how much Nate McMillan wants Przybilla back (unfortunately, Bucher didn't ask McMillan why he didn't play Joel starter's minutes). 

If Bucher is right and the Bulls and Przybilla consummate their courtship, it would seem, then, that Paxson will stick to his playbook and draft Roy. Assuming extensions are given to everyone in the core (although imo we'll lose a guy or two), we'd pretty much be locked in to a roster of Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Nocioni, Chandler, Przybilla, Roy and the #16 for the foreseeable future, barring a big trade. 

That's not close to a championship-level roster imo, unless the Knicks' pick next year yields a potent offensive big man (or unless we somehow end up with a Karl Malone/Ron Artest-caliber player at 16). Sign Przybilla if you must, but if Roy is the draft pick, a deal must be immediately struck that yields a big who can score. We'd have a really imbalanced team otherwise.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

No way I'd sign Pryz for 60 mill.......NONE


----------



## step

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

Przybilla and Chandler together, joy!


----------



## darlets

*Re: Bucher: Przybilla's Agent Seeks Chandler-Sized Deal*



ScottMay said:


> From the latest ESPN the Magazine:
> That's not close to a championship-level roster imo, unless the Knicks' pick next year yields a potent offensive big man (or unless we somehow end up with a Karl Malone/Ron Artest-caliber player at 16). Sign Przybilla if you must, but if Roy is the draft pick, a deal must be immediately struck that yields a big who can score. We'd have a really imbalanced team otherwise.


Scott, I have this FEAR. Paxson went into last season without a decent front court. Would he dare do it again? 
Chandler, Pry, Ely, Allen and Songalia up front.
With Roy added to our Team.

His done it once before and the team gutted it out for 41 wins. I don't think he should, but if he likes the class of 2007 and thinks the Knicks will stink it up he might do it again.


----------



## McBulls

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



The ROY said:


> No way I'd sign Pryz for 60 mill.......NONE


6 years 60 mil translates to 5 years 48 mil (which means about $8 mil to start)
That's what his agent is asking. Not what he'll necessarily get.

Toronto could have something to say about the final price, since they may be bidding against us.

As to what he is worth...He's worth what the market says he's worth.
Is he worth less than Dalembert? (8.8M),Curry?(8M),K-Mart?(11.8M),Mo Tayor? (9.7M) or Dampier?(8.6M)
I think he's better than all of them.
I could go on... Centers are expensive. Probably because not many people are 7 feet tall, and tall, well proportioned people definitely have an advantage in basketball.

My guess is that $7Mil will be enough to get him if Toronto drafts Aldridge, since no-one else except Charlotte and Atlanta have cap space to bid against us. Aldridge will reduce Toronto's hunger for a free agent center; particularly since they have pressing needs in the backcourt to attend to.

If Toronto drafts anybody other than Aldridge they will target Przybilla as a free agent, and his price will go up. Fortunately, he is not on the market alone. Nazr Mohammed is also available, so there's enough centers to go around for both Toronto and Chicago without driving the price up too much.

The restricted free agents people keep talking about (Wilcox, Gooden et al.) will cost even more in both people and player assets -- if you can get them at all.

In the end, the Bulls probably have enough cap space to sign two free agents, and I expect they will do that.


----------



## darlets

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I don't have really high expecations for this off season. I know people do.

But don't be surprised if we just get two solid f.a and two solid draftees


----------



## McBulls

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



darlets said:


> I don't have really high expecations for this off season. I know people do.
> 
> But don't be surprised if we just get two solid f.a and two solid draftees


The #2 pick is likely to be a very solid player -- and maybe even a star someday.
It's unlikely the #16 will be more than a backup.

I look at the free agent pickups as belated payback for the Rose and Crawford trades. So the players we pick up don't have to be stars to consider the long-awaited spending to have been worthwhile. Solid players will do. 

The Bulls future would be no rosier if they had Rose, Marshall, Crawford and Curry back instead of the current capspace and #2 draft choice.


----------



## chifaninca

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



darlets said:


> I don't have really high expecations for this off season. I know people do.
> 
> But don't be surprised if we just get two solid f.a and two solid draftees



I do. I have Huge expectations this off-season. This is as close to christmas as it gets.

Two high draft picks, Enough cap space to sign one max and one quality big guy. (even if no one is really worth that, point is you are able to do more than every team but 4).

This is THE OFF-Season for the Bulls to either stick themselves in first round elimination hell or make the final ascension to championship caliber basketball. You rarely get the opportunity to bring in 3 difference makers in one off-season and not touch your core (which got you to the first round).

Will I be surprised if we grab Roy, project big and then sign pryz for a life sentence in mediocrity....No. That's why I'm still a memebr of the FIRE PAXSON fan club. Do I want renounce my membership after this off-season - Absolutely. Will it take more than Roy and Pryz and Ely...Hell yah it will. 

I like Roy, but again, I can live with Hinrich, Duhon and Gordon as my 3 main guards - Sign John Salmons or Dermar johnson and I think we'd be close to as strong. My reasoning - Hinrich is gonna play 38 minutes a night cause he's a stud. Gordon when hot and not getting killed defensively is gonna play 32 minutes a night. Duhon is more than capable of picking up the slack. So the extra guy is not a CRITICAL, we have no one else more talented than the beer guy in section 4.

Pryz is a solid guy and if team with Aldridge, Thomas or Bargnani could be a beast defensively and chip in some on offense. Chandler is nothing mroe than a defensive substitute for us at the moment and worth no more than 24-28 minutes. If we don't get someone in the frontcourt who deserves 36 minutes a game offensively and defensively, we are screwed. We will become Memphis wihtout gasol.

I still wish we could convince Memphis to take the #2 and Sweetney for gasol.

Paxson is being given the ball on a tee. If he doesn't hit it out of the park.........he'll be spending even more time with his brother Jim...........at home.


----------



## animalthugism

*Which free agent big fits best?*

I think it's safe to say that we all agree that the Bulls will be looking to add size both in the draft and free agency... Looking at the bigs that are available I'm at a lost to figure who I'd prefer for the Bulls to target...

Who would you all like to see Pax to go after:

Al Harrington 6'9 PF- Will provide scoring from the post, but at what cost??? 
Joel Pryzbilla 7'0 C- Solid defender and rebounder, and still has room to improve
Nazr Muhommad 7'0 C- Big body, will bring championship caliber experience
Nene Hilario 6'10 PF/C- Denver may be looking to match any reasonable offer since Kenyon is out the door
Chris Wilcox 6'10 PF- Provides a good athletic option if we opt not to draft TT, but again Seattle may look to match any decent offer since they are not expecting Reggie Evan's return...

(I'm not including Ben in this mix because a.) I think he's going to end up in Detriot and b.) I don't want to overpay for a player commanding the maximum salary at 31 years old who won't be a scoring option)


----------



## DaBabyBullz

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

I'd have to go with Pryzbilla. I went to the teams' sites on him and Mohammed, and Joel is 7'1" while Nazr is only 6'10". The main thing is that Joel is a hard worker and bigger, which is what we need. I didn't bother looking at the other 3, cause the first one is too small for what we need, and the other 2 will most likely not be available, plus they're PFs moreso than C, and we need a C, not powerforward (of that nature anyway...one like Dirk...Bargnani...would be ok but not a normal one). Here is the best stat about Joel: "Przybilla started the last 49 games of the season for the Trail Blazers and averaged 31.8 minutes, 8.9 points, 10.1 rebounds and 2.88 blocks per game" 

http://www.nba.com/blazers/features/Joel_Przybilla_Rip_City_Featur-173045-41.html?rss=true

From reading that article, it sounds like they can't offer him a ton of money, though they do want him back really bad, and will do anything they can to get him. I say we take him away


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

Nene is my clear favourite, mainly because he is an athletic center (provided his knee checks out) who would fit in well with our guys. He would allow Tyson to be more effective on defense, and he would give us the low post scoring option we've sorely needed all last season. Plus, we could run the slower teams in the league into the ground with Nene at center. 

My main problem with Przybilla is that he seems like a stronger Tyson clone, and I don't see where our scoring up front would come from with those two together. 

Wilcox would be fine too, and I think he could be had with the right offer, because of the Seattle mamagement's desire not to pay the luxury tax. 5 years/45$ million would probably do it.

I like Jackie Butler too, and he would not command nearly as much money as these other guys. He would be an extra big body to throw in the mix.


----------



## McBulls

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

If Wallace is out of the picture, the Bulls can grab two free agents. They should both be bigs, even if the #2 pick is a big. We are that weak on the front line.

I don't think Nene or Wilcox are available at a reasonable price. And they're probably not worth an unreasonable price. 

Harrington and Przybilla are gettable at a combined 1st year price of $17 Mil or less. That should fix the front line both offensively and defensively. Add Aldridge, Bargnani or Thomas to a mix that includes Chandler, Sweetney and Allen and you have a reasonably well stocked young front line for the future. 

Harrington, Aldridge/Bargnani, and Sweetney provide offensive punch. Przybilla and Chandler are defensive intimidators and rebounders. Maybe no all-stars in the bunch, but enough strength to grab the boards, protect the paint and score some while the backcourt and wings do their thing.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

Getting Harrington and Przybilla seems like aiming too low for me, but if the others aren't available I guess I'm okay with Przybilla. I don't, however feel like we need Harrington, especially not considering what kind of money he'll want.


----------



## Hustle

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

Wilcox, best finisher and postup guy. Then Pryzbilla, we just need the best overall bigs available.


----------



## McBulls

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*



LegoHat said:


> Getting Harrington and Przybilla seems like aiming too low for me, but if the otheres aren't available I guess I'm okay with Przybilla. I don't, however feel like we need Harrington, especially not considering what kind of money he'll want.


I agree Harrington is a luxury. But Paxson has had his eye on this guy for a long time. Now that he is available, I bet he won't pass on the chance to get him unless he decides to sign Wallace.

If the Bulls draft Bargnani,Gay,Thomas or Morrison there would be few minutes for Harrington.
But if they draft Aldrige or Roy they could use him.

A small-ball team of

Hinrich/Duhon
Gordon
Deng
Nocioni
Harrington

could sure put up points in a hurry and still get the boards. 

Of course the more usual rotation would include a big man to defend the paint:

Hinrich/Duhon
Gordon/(Roy)
Deng/Nocioni
Harrington/Nocioni/(Aldridge)
Przybilla/Chandler/(Aldridge)

A healthy Nene would be a nice substitute for Przybilla, but I just don't think its realistic.


----------



## PD

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

I still think adding Wallace to our current mix will take us to the next level for the right price of course. 

$55/5 years - i think this is a good deal for him and good for the franchise.

Wallace
LA (I think we should draft him form his inside/outside scoring complementing Wallace and Chandler).
Deng/or Nocioni
Gordon
Hinrich

with Chandler, Nocioni or Deng, O.Harrington, our 16th pick, and whoever will provide this team with both long and short term. For the heck of it, bring back A. Davis. With the possibility of drafing in the lottery next year will make this a dangerous team.


----------



## Hustle

*Free Agent Marketplace 2006*

The Free Agents
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2441631

*Possible Mid-Level Players and up* (that will possibly go to another team with cap)
Al Harrington
Melvin Ely- R
Drew Gooden-R
Flip Murray
Kieth Van Horn
Nene Hilario- R
Reggie Evans
Ben Wallace
Fred-Jones- R
Peja Stoyakovich
Vladimir Radmanovic
Jared Jeffries- R
Matt Harpring
Mike James
Chris Wilcox- R
Nazr Mohammed
Bonzi Wells
Joel Pryzbilla
Jackie Butler- R
Speedy Claxton
Marcus Banks
Bobby Jackson
James Posey- PO


Here's the financial situation for teams under the cap (assumed 50M cap)
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2458296

*Atlanta*- est. cap 16.2M, won't spend it all, look for them to have one major signing. I could really see them going after Nene.

*Charlotte*- est cap 22.6M, will probably also only have one major signing, will Okafor and Brezec hopefully they, don't go after our targets, I think they will resign Ely.

*Chicago*- est. cap 17.2, or 14.8 if Songo picks up his option, Malik Allen has a TO for 1.7 I think we should pick up. 

*Toronto*- est. cap 11.7, but they have Mike James as a FA, I think they are much more likely to resign him than go after a big, they could do both but I want Wilcox and I certainly don't think they are going with a PF, Pryz or Mohommed are more likely.

*NO/OKC*- est cap 15.1, even with all that cap they have financial restrictions more so than any other team by a large amount. They could really go after anyone of our interest given their roster, but have Speedy, Rasual Butler, Marc Jackson, and Aaron Williams as FA's


*My Take*
I don't see why we can't get 2 quality players of damn near our choice at just slightly above the mid. Gooden, Harrington, Wilcox, Nene, and maybe Pryzbilla being the possible exceptions we would still have the money for one of them an another one of the other guys. The market price should be low this year.

Mods feel free to merge with the FA thread after a while.


----------



## billfindlay10

*Re: Free Agent Marketplace 2006*

I an not sure Toronto will re-sign James...he is looking for way to much(reportedly), and has said some pretty crazy things in the media as of late. He is not the answer at the piont for the Raps!
We have 2 young prospects in Calderon, and Ukic(if he comes over this year), so James is expendable...a short term contract of another vet point guard would be a better fit. Toronto has some players to trade in order to make that happen.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/scorecard/06/09/truth.rumors.nba/index.html

It's already started! 



> There is growing sentiment that Detroit free-agent center *Ben Wallace* will have the Chicago Bulls on his short list of teams this summer.


Looks like Big Ben's camp is situating itself already.


----------



## madox

*Re: Free Agent Marketplace 2006*

When are people gonna wake up and realize that the Bulls need to make Ben Wallace priority #1?

Pryzbilla??????? Get real.

It's so obvious it hurts. Give Wallace whatever it takes and the Bulls will be in the Finals next year. Finito.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

I watched a lot of Pryzbilla when he was in Milwaukee, and he is just your average stiff NBA center.....but apparently he got better since then. It'd be nice to have a big guy who doesn't break like a toothpick downlow. Eddy Curry? Why not, trade the Knicks the pickswap back and take a bad contract along with him.

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Eric Ninjakowski
SF-Andres Nocioni/Luol Deng
PF-LaMarcus Aldridge/Antonio Davis
C- Eddy Curry/Tyson Chandler

why not, I have a hunch that a team like this could win 47 games.....at least, if not the entire championship.


----------



## madox

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

Make it 5 years 75 million for Ben if you have to. Hell make it 5 years 90 million.

What's the difference when you're playing in the NBA Finals?


Everyone thought it was great when we signed that stinking rascal Chandler for 60 million but only about 1 in 20 thinks its a good idea to go after the 3-time Def. PLAYER OF THE YEAR when this is the teams one in chance in who knows how long to take the next step??? The Bulls will not have capspace for the next 10 years and people want perennial loser and softie A. Harrington? Pryzbilla? But oh yeah Ben Wallace is 31...

Oh my God. 


Draft Tyrus Thomas and Thabo. OVERPAY for Wallace.


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*



madox said:


> Make it 5 years 75 million for Ben if you have to. Hell make it 5 years 90 million.
> 
> What's the difference when you're playing in the NBA Finals?
> 
> 
> Everyone thought it was great when we signed that stinking rascal Chandler for 60 million but only about 1 in 20 thinks its a good idea to go after the 3-time Def. PLAYER OF THE YEAR when this is the teams one in chance in who knows how long to take the next step??? The Bulls will not have capspace for the next 10 years and people want perennial loser and softie A. Harrington? Pryzbilla? But oh yeah Ben Wallace is 31...
> 
> Oh my God.
> 
> 
> Draft Tyrus Thomas and Thabo. OVERPAY for Wallace.


I kinda think the same way. I'm still an advocate of throwing a lot of bling Wallace's way, show him just how damn jibby we are, and what a complete hardass drill sergeant Scott Skiles is, and let the chips fall. 

After that, I'd like to see us go after Drew Gooden. I think he could be a Chauncey Billups like signing for us. Top notch talent who's had a difficult time finding a good fit and has subsequently bounced around a little bit. But if he could be put in a good situation (and who knows, maybe he's a complete knucklehead, and hence there is no good situation for him), he could do everything that we'd need in a big man. I've always thought his combination of skill and athleticism has been right up there with just about any other big guy in the league, but he just hasn't been able to put it together yet. 

If we were going to overpay for one of the younger bigs, I'd prefer that it be him, since he'd be the only one who has a shot of growing into his contract. If the cards fell right for him, I could actually see him blossoming into a marquee player.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*



Hustle said:


> Wilcox, best finisher and postup guy. Then Pryzbilla, we just need the best overall bigs available.


Especially if Ford's predictions about who Pax takes at #2 and #16 is correct.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

Why not sign Peja (big guard), Al Harrington (scoring big), and Pryzbillla (legit 7 footer).

We have the money to make it happen. Or Jason Terry, but I think his price just got a little higher after game 1....

then draft LA, and Sene.

So then we have:

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Peja Stojokavic
SF-Andres Nocioni/Luol Deng
PF-LaMarcus Aldridge/Al Harrington
C- Joel Pryzbilla/Tyson Chandler


----------



## kulaz3000

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

I see ben wallace and his agent doing what eddie jones did with the bulls a few years back. trying to force detriot to give him the big long term contract using the bulls as leverage. i don't buy it. i don't see him at his age wanting to go to a rebuilding team. and personally i don't want the bulls stuck with an ageing power forward with no offensive skills long term. I rather someone like wilcox who is young and explosive with a long term contract. and if he won't pan out it would be easier to move him in the future because his still young.


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**

A team a few pieces away from being a powerhouse IS NOT a team that's in the "rebuilding" phase.

Perhaps B. Wallace, feels he can be one of those pieces.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: *Official 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread**



kulaz3000 said:


> I see ben wallace and his agent doing what eddie jones did with the bulls a few years back. trying to force detriot to give him the big long term contract using the bulls as leverage. i don't buy it. i don't see him at his age wanting to go to a rebuilding team. and personally i don't want the bulls stuck with an ageing power forward with no offensive skills long term. I rather someone like wilcox who is young and explosive with a long term contract. and if he won't pan out it would be easier to move him in the future because his still young.


That's why we should make a one-time offer at 12:00 AM on July 1st, saying take it or leave it. If we let it drag on at all, he'll end up using us. And worse yet, we could miss out on one of the restricted young bigs that might be good for us. Nene and Wilcox are my 2 favorites.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Which free agent big fits best?*

is it too much to ask that we have the free agent discussion in the *Official 2006 Free Agent Thread*?

merging now. thanks.

i also merged Hustle's thread into this one.


----------



## The ROY

> One of the more crazier rumors circulating at the pre-draft camp was that Cleveland, in an attempt to help superstar LeBron James, may shop guard Larry Hughes, whom they signed to a lucrative free-agent contract last summer. …


I knew it was coming...

He does nothing for that team....


----------



## kulaz3000

Mistake. i meant more in terms that Ben wallce wouldn't want to go to a non championship calibre team. and as much as i love the bulls they are still are few years away. but i think the main thing we're missing from peoples posts (but not to say that arn't good points) is that we're not willing to target some veterans that has won some rings or extensive play off experiencethat could be a stabilzer for our young team. Someone along the lines or horry, bring back davis, finely even. like a ron harper fill in back in the days of the lakers run when kobe would go a little fruit loop. we're getting so excited about the draft and forgetting that we're going to have to rely on hinrich and tyson as our most seasoned veterans. one more point is it would be good to have a PLAYER who has been there to been in the locker room since technically Skiles has never really been there before himself, as a player or coach. though he has won a series with the phoneix regardless you wouldn't say he was a consist player/coach who was in the midst of things in the playoffs. so even he needs some help in the locker room in terms of a player who has been there consistently to steady the ship.


----------



## mizenkay

there's a Ric Bucher penned article in the current ESPN Mag about Pryzbilla.

couldn't find a link online, so i scanned it and am attaching it here.

Pryz's agent will be looking for "Chandler money".


----------



## ScottMay

mizenkay said:


> there's a Ric Bucher penned article in the current ESPN Mag about Pryzbilla.
> 
> couldn't find a link online, so i scanned it and am attaching it here.
> 
> Pryz's agent will be looking for "Chandler money".


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3646637&postcount=318

[self-important sniff]


----------



## mizenkay

shoulda known you were on top of that mr. may. oops. :smilewink

oh well, i love my new scanner anyway!!


----------



## ScottMay

mizenkay said:


> shoulda known you were on top of that mr. may. oops. :smilewink
> 
> oh well, i love my new scanner anyway!!


Maybe Przybilla will buy us all new scanners if he gets Chandler money.


----------



## TripleDouble

That's pretty poor journalism by Bucher. Why is he comparing Pryz's numbers pre contract to Tyson's post contract?


----------



## yodurk

TripleDouble said:


> Why is he comparing Pryz's numbers pre contract to Tyson's post contract?


I agree, Tyson was not given that contract to regress and put up merely 5 pts, 9 reb, and 1.5 blocks. He was given that contract to EXPAND his production, on top of the 8 pts, 10 reb, and 1.5+ blocks from 04-05. If the Bulls really thought Tyson would put up 5/9/1.5 for the rest of his career, he'd be getting several million bucks less per year. And that's about what Przybilla will get. There's no way he should get a whole lot more than the MLE...I'm thinking a 5-year deal starting at $6M.


----------



## dogra

I hope we draft Bargnani or Aldridge, with our #2 pick, for much-needed front court offense.

Then I'd try like hell to package our 16th pick with Duhon in a trade up for Brewer.

In free agency, try to sign Wilcox and Jackie Butler.

You may overpay a bit for Wilcox. I don't think that's so bad if you add in a very reasonable contract for a nice young big like Butler.

I guess I'd accept Przybilla and Butler if we can't steal Wilcox. Just restock the front line with size.

I don't see Ben Wallace as a realistic target. I see him using us to drive up his price, as others have suggested. Maybe make him an offer -- with a time limit -- on the first day we can. If he dances around, move on and get our guys. I don't want Pax to be left at the altar like Krause was.


----------



## The ROY

dogra said:


> I hope we draft Bargnani or Aldridge, with our #2 pick, for much-needed front court offense.
> 
> Then I'd try like hell to package our 16th pick with Duhon in a trade up for Brewer.
> 
> In free agency, try to sign Wilcox and Jackie Butler.
> 
> You may overpay a bit for Wilcox. I don't think that's so bad if you add in a very reasonable contract for a nice young big like Butler.
> 
> I guess I'd accept Przybilla and Butler if we can't steal Wilcox. Just restock the front line with size.
> 
> I don't see Ben Wallace as a realistic target. I see him using us to drive up his price, as others have suggested. Maybe make him an offer -- with a time limit -- on the first day we can. If he dances around, move on and get our guys. I don't want Pax to be left at the altar like Krause was.


I likes

that team would be STOCKED


----------



## fl_flash

Pryzbilla would be a nice fit in Chicago, but not for 10 mil a year. I honestly think Toronto will make a big push for him. The name I'm going to keep a lookout for is Nikola Vujcic. Argueably the second best big man behind Scola in European ball. Easily the best passer for a big man. He can be had for a lot less than Pryz and I honestly think he brings more to the table.


----------



## dogra

_Nikola Vujcic_ 

Wasn't there a rumor a few weeks back that Pax was considering him as a free agent? Or am I confusing him with another Euro big?

I'm interested, but I know nothing about him, really.


----------



## Hustle

Of course he's saying he/agent WANTS Tyson money, But guess what he's not going to get it. Portland isn't going to be able to make that type of cap happen so it would have to be a team with money. Atlanta is too cheap and he wouldn't help them enough for them to cap out. Toronto might give him some money, but ne where close to Tyson(not close), they need some of their money to work on their back court. Charlotte, yeah right. And that leaves us

I've said it before this year the market value of above mid level free agents will be extremely low.


----------



## TripleDouble

DeShawn Stevenson opted out of his contract and is a UFA. He's young, athletic, and a pretty good defender. I wouldn't mind adding him after grabbing a big or two.


----------



## kulaz3000

TripleDouble said:


> DeShawn Stevenson opted out of his contract and is a UFA. He's young, athletic, and a pretty good defender. I wouldn't mind adding him after grabbing a big or two.


He'd be decent to come off the bench. But he really stinks it up at the free throw line. I wouldn't want Tyson and D.Stevenson on the court at the same time.. that would be tragic.


----------



## LegoHat

Peter Vecsey in the New York Post: 



> The Lakers are looking at Kwame Brown exclusively as a center, meaning Andrew Bynum can be had. The question is, for what/ Since he has no college experience and only one unrevealing year of pro ball, nobody really knows what the New Jersey 7-footer is worth . . . If you believe the media (I never have), the Knicks have placed a gag order on Next Town Brown - a natural progression from the gag season he placed on the rest of us.


Bynum would be very interesting for us, a young legit 7' footer, with great athleticism. If there is any truth to the Odom talk, maybe Bynum could be included in a trade? Seems like a great deal to me, although I'm a bit skeptical towards everything Vecsey comes up with.


----------



## ace20004u

LegoHat said:


> Peter Vecsey in the New York Post:
> 
> 
> 
> Bynum would be very interesting for us, a young legit 7' footer, with great athleticism. If there is any truth to the Odom talk, maybe Bynum could be included in a trade? Seems like a great deal to me, although I'm a bit skeptical towards everything Vecsey comes up with.



I would love to have Bynum he has a great deal of potential, I would give up the 16 for him no questions asked.


----------



## chifaninca

ace20004u said:


> I would love to have Bynum he has a great deal of potential, I would give up the 16 for him no questions asked.



Agreed. 

If we were to pull off the Odom + Bynum for #2 and Duhon do we still have enough for A big in FA and who do we replace Duhon with at 16?


----------



## ace20004u

chifaninca said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If we were to pull off the Odom + Bynum for #2 and Duhon do we still have enough for A big in FA and who do we replace Duhon with at 16?



Well the deal I heard was the 2 & 16 for Odom. I would speculate that we would add Duhon & Sweetney and get Bynum back, that should leave us probably around 8 mil to spend on a fa if my quick and dirty calculations are right. 

If we did the deal your proposing, we would probably want to throw in Sweetney to to get rid of more salary, moving both Sweets & Du is about 6 mil total. If I were picking at 16 and looking for a pg I would pass on Rajon Rondo. Honestly, I am not sure who I would want at 16 as a pg but there are plenty of cheap options for a back up pg.


----------



## chifaninca

ace20004u said:


> Well the deal I heard was the 2 & 16 for Odom. I would speculate that we would add Duhon & Sweetney and get Bynum back, that should leave us probably around 8 mil to spend on a fa if my quick and dirty calculations are right.
> 
> If we did the deal your proposing, we would probably want to throw in Sweetney to to get rid of more salary, moving both Sweets & Du is about 6 mil total. If I were picking at 16 and looking for a pg I would pass on Rajon Rondo. Honestly, I am not sure who I would want at 16 as a pg but there are plenty of cheap options for a back up pg.



hmm, I heard it a bit differently but who knows. Here's what I would like:

If it were something like Odom + Bynum + 26 for #2, Duhon, Sweetney & future 2nd....it would be almost too good to pass up for me.

I like Odom and if they are including Bynum (a project Center with size, and a developing game) and we can grab a swing PG/SG a the #26 (Fernandez) if we don't have someone fall to us at 16.

I believe Odom is a Max player so he would cut deeply into our FA crap space (combined about 16 million coming in) and about (6 Million going out). I think we can still grab a combo of Nazr, Pryz and Salmons/Johnson.

In fact, the more I look at it, the more I like it.

Ring Ring - Mitch Cupcake please -
This is Mitch Cupcake - Sure I'll make that trade cause I wanna prove I can GM like IT anyday........LOL


----------



## kulaz3000

Odom in a bulls uniform is going to be the cancer of this team and what it stands for. If Paxon makes this move thats because the other free agents aren't responding well and his reaching. Once again. Odom is a max player. whom doesn't give max effort. he comes to the bulls with that contract. thats more of a reason for the other current bulls players to leave at free agency. if he can make max. you think nocioni.deng.hinrich.gordan won't ask for mask too? and they also get an "apparent" non practise guy. does you want the youngin's to be influenced by him. this whole talk about his coming to the bulls is treacherous...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

ace20004u said:


> I would love to have Bynum he has a great deal of potential, I would give up the 16 for him no questions asked.


If LA was somehow willing, that would be as much a no-brainer as there could be.


----------



## fl_flash

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If LA was somehow willing, that would be as much a no-brainer as there could be.


Shouldn't some sort of red-flag warning be going off with folks right about now? The Lakers are saying that they actually prefer Kwame Brown over Bynum. Generally, a team isn't going to give up on what is supposed to be a talented, albiet raw, player like Bynum without some sort of reason. Being rated as lower than Kwame Brown doesn't really instill me with a great deal of confidence in what this kid may or may not be able to do. Even Milicic got two and a half years in Detroit before they jettisoned him.


----------



## kulaz3000

fl_flash said:


> Shouldn't some sort of red-flag warning be going off with folks right about now? The Lakers are saying that they actually prefer Kwame Brown over Bynum. Generally, a team isn't going to give up on what is supposed to be a talented, albiet raw, player like Bynum without some sort of reason. Being rated as lower than Kwame Brown doesn't really instill me with a great deal of confidence in what this kid may or may not be able to do. Even Milicic got two and a half years in Detroit before they jettisoned him.


I think bigman are always a risk in the nba. espically because they have so much value even though they are raw and come in so young and underdeveloped because they know that have that value. Thats why you seem bigmen just floating around the nba from team to team as the team loses favour or GM's loses patience and they eventually end up being pretty decent or fit into a role with another team but hardly ever with their drafted team... but it seems more than half the bigs never ever fullfill their potential.

Im not a fan of Milicic but he showed signs in orlando last season. If Dwight and Milicic decide to click thats a dangerous team.


----------



## step

> Shouldn't some sort of red-flag warning be going off with folks right about now? The Lakers are saying that they actually prefer Kwame Brown over Bynum.


Don't forget it is Phil Jackson at the helm, he prefers men over the boys.



> Generally, a team isn't going to give up on what is supposed to be a talented, albiet raw, player like Bynum without some sort of reason.


The Lakers are a playoff team that needs to build on that, not sit there waiting to develop players, hence him being finally available. Maybe he isn't developing as fast as they hoped, but I'm not sold on this rumour. Before it was Mihm being available to let Bynum get some decent minutes, now it's the other way round. While it could easily be true, I just don't see Bynum getting more on the open market than Mihm.

One trade I'd be interested in for the Lakers is something revolving around Odom and Pierce is the main players, could have Pierce and the pick for Odom, Bynum and their pick. Would both sides do it? Doubt it, but it'll be interesting to see if they could work something out.


----------



## mizenkay

to give us an idea of the FA direction, take this nugget from an email convo i had last week with Mike McGraw:

*Not sure who they'll go after in FA besides Przybilla. I've heard Al Harrington has kind of fallen off their radar. Nene could work at the right price.*


----------



## The ROY

I could deal with Nene & Pryzbilla for the right prices.


----------



## unBULLievable

mizenkay said:


> to give us an idea of the FA direction, take this nugget from an email convo i had last week with Mike McGraw:
> 
> *Not sure who they'll go after in FA besides Przybilla. I've heard Al Harrington has kind of fallen off their radar. Nene could work at the right price.*


Thanks.

Did you ask him if we are going to pursue Ben Wallace?


----------



## mizenkay

no. i mentioned Nene as a guy i hoped the Bulls would target and he came back with that answer.


so right now it's looking as if Al Harrington and Peja, two guys that may have been previously on the radar are now off the radar.

thank goodness.


----------



## The ROY

> Seattle Post-Intelligencer - The Seattle SuperSonics issued a qualifying offer to forward Chris Wilcox Friday, allowing the team to match any offer the athletic forward receives this summer in free agency. Wilcox is expected to receive a lot of attention from rival teams after a strong showing in his half a season as a Sonic.
> 
> According to the Seattle Post-Intelligencer, a team that could emerge as the Sonics' primary competition is the Memphis Grizzlies .
> 
> The Sonics have to decide whether they will pay Wilcox's expected asking price of $8 million to $10 million per season. The 6-foot-10 forward doesn't turn 24 until September and could be one of the team's cornerstones if he re-signs.


8-10 mill? I can't see Paxson giving that type of money to someone who only performed well half a season.


----------



## yodurk

mizenkay said:


> no. i mentioned Nene as a guy i hoped the Bulls would target and he came back with that answer.
> 
> 
> so right now it's looking as if Al Harrington and Peja, two guys that may have been previously on the radar are now off the radar.
> 
> thank goodness.


I would imagine the emergence of Nocioni and Deng has made Al/Peja completely impractical. It's vital that we save dollars for those 2 guys, both of which will be up for extensions 1 year from now. I'm hopeful it plays out that way.

Nene would be a great addition IMO...but it's not a question of IF we overpay to get him (because that's absolutely necessary if we really want him); it's a question of how much we overpay. Would I give him Chandler-sized money? Perhaps...might be good to lace in some health incentives though that would reward him for playing 70+ games, or 1750 minutes, or something of the sort.


----------



## -33-

Bulls are among a group of teams that have already contacted Alonzo about playing there next season....I know Chicago and Washington are 2 teams that have for sure contacted him since the Finals has been over...


----------



## yodurk

The ROY said:


> 8-10 mill? I can't see Paxson giving that type of money to someone who only performed well half a season.


Considering Wilcox's talent, I don't think $8M is outrageous. Chandler and Dalembert got contracts *starting* at about $8M and they're less talented offensively than Wilcox (although both are slightly taller/longer). So if the contract _averages_ $8-10M than he might get his wish. There's no way his contract starts at $10M though, that's too much. Personally, I've always liked Wilcox alot and I suspected he was sort of buried and unused with the Clippers. I was mocked last year when I propsed him as a legit option with our FA dollars; unfortunately for us, his 1/2 season with Seattle showed what the Clippers were missing out on.


----------



## The ROY

yodurk said:


> Considering Wilcox's talent, I don't think $8M is outrageous. Chandler and Dalembert got contracts *starting* at about $8M and they're less talented offensively than Wilcox (although both are slightly taller/longer). So if the contract _averages_ $8-10M than he might get his wish. There's no way his contract starts at $10M though, that's too much. Personally, I've always liked Wilcox alot and I suspected he was sort of buried and unused with the Clippers. I was mocked last year when I propsed him as a legit option with our FA dollars; unfortunately for us, his 1/2 season with Seattle showed what the Clippers were missing out on.


True..

I dunno, maybe Pax will give it a go but I just can't see it.


----------



## yodurk

The ROY said:


> True..
> 
> I dunno, maybe Pax will give it a go but I just can't see it.


I doubt it as well, I don't think Pax will make a major play for Wilcox. I think Nene is more likely because he's more of a center. It's hard to blame him though, this free agent market sorta parallels the draft...you have a number of quality rotational players, but not really a stand out guy who is a no-brainer to throw all our money at (maybe Ben Wallace, but even he's not a sure fire fit). With the way free agency works, Paxson can only afford to focus his attention on a select few players, or else come away 0-for-nothing. 

If I were him my short list includes a) Ben Wallace - throw 4 years, $50M at him, b) Nene - give a 5-year, $45M offer sheet (he's restricted, we need to pry him from Denver), c) Wilcox - same as Nene. If we offer much less than that, there's no reason to waste our time with these guys. And if we're legitimately concerned about luxury tax/exceeding the cap, then we could probably find an expiring contract to swap Chandler with which frees a ton of space. (Edit: I intentionally left off Gooden b/c I think Cleveland won't let him go for nothing and he'd really be a waste of our time since they'd match.)

Sidenote: Then of course comes the 2nd/3rd tier free agents who we can take a little more time with...Nazr, Przybilla, Melvin Ely, or John Salmons if we still need a 2-guard. I'm probably not offering these guys more than 3 years, and not more than the MLE. Personally I think Melvin Ely could be a steal at the MLE...physically speaking he's right in his prime but hasn't gotten his chance yet. Very good offensive skills, big bodied, good length.


----------



## jbulls

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Bulls are among a group of teams that have already contacted Alonzo about playing there next season....I know Chicago and Washington are 2 teams that have for sure contacted him since the Finals has been over...


Source?


----------



## The ROY

> Vince (LA): What do you think of Knicks free agent Jackie Butler? Could he be a sleeper?
> 
> John Hollinger: He is absolutely, positively, the single biggest sleeper in this year's free agent class, hands down. I'm not saying he'll be a star or anything, but he's better than the starters on a lot of teams, and I'm not sure the Knicks know what they have.


Man...I'm tellin yall


----------



## ace20004u

The ROY said:


> Man...I'm tellin yall



I agree completely Butler should definitley be on Pax's radar in a big way.


----------



## superdave

Said this in another thread but... the Bulls absolutely need a space-eater in the post in free agency. Seeing Thomas' success alongside Big Baby and Chandler with Curry its basically a given. Pryz and Nene come to mind immediately. Neither will give us much post offense, but they will take up space, guard opposing centers, and provide an element of protection for our young skilled players.


----------



## chifaninca

We need NENE and can probably convince Butler to be a 2nd stringer. Maybe Nazr would accept a back up role to come home.


----------



## The ROY

C Nene / Butler
F Chandler / Thomas
F Deng / Nocioni
G Gordon / Thabo
G Hinrich / Duhon

SQUADDDDDDDD


----------



## MikeDC

OK. big men are on deck.

If it was me, I'd be looking at one of this group as the first priority:
Wallace - If we get Wallace, we attempt a sign and trade of Chandler so we can try and get someone else too.
Nene
Pryzbilla
Gooden

and one of this group as the second:
Ely
Butler
Nazr

By the way, how about an undrafted rookie?
Brandon bowman
Kevin Pittsnogle
Chris Quinn
Mike Gansey
Pops Mensah-Bonsu
Eric Williams
Nik Caner-Medley

(depending on who we end up with in free agency and any trades that may occur).


----------



## El Chapu

All healthy, I would go after Nene. He has some post moves, not quite fully developed and he is huge.


----------



## The ROY

El Chapu said:


> All healthy, I would go after Nene. He has some post moves, not quite fully developed and he is huge.


Yep...

G Hinrich / Duhon
G Gordon / Sefolosha
F Deng / Nocioni / Khryapa
F Chandler / Thomas / Sweetney
C FA / FA / Schenscher

So Pargo, Piatkowski, Harrington & Songalia are probably all gone. I'd assume only Malik Allen is coming back. I think Schencher will make the team, he works hard and probably has fans in Skiles & Pax.

Duhon, Chandler, Khryapa & Sweetney should be trade bait.


----------



## jbulls

MikeDC said:


> OK. big men are on deck.
> 
> If it was me, I'd be looking at one of this group as the first priority:
> Wallace - If we get Wallace, we attempt a sign and trade of Chandler so we can try and get someone else too.
> Nene
> Pryzbilla
> Gooden
> 
> and one of this group as the second:
> Ely
> Butler
> Nazr
> 
> By the way, how about an undrafted rookie?
> Brandon bowman
> Kevin Pittsnogle
> Chris Quinn
> Mike Gansey
> Pops Mensah-Bonsu
> Eric Williams
> Nik Caner-Medley
> 
> (depending on who we end up with in free agency and any trades that may occur).


We need a big body. I'd like to see us go after Nene. I'm truly scared of Drew Gooden on a big deal. I wouldn't mind going after Wilcox, though he's a bit of a risk. Al Harrington would be nuts given the amount of 3/4's we have right now. I would be okay with Pryz on a reasonable deal.


----------



## The ROY

Yeah, I seriously doubt Al Harrington is even an option anymore.

Wilcox
Butler
Mohammed
Nene
Pryzbilla

They all seem like likely candidates for that center position. Wilcox & Butler can play PF & C, which is a plus also.


----------



## kulaz3000

I think Nene should be the way we go. I think he should be the priority. He has a legit 6'11 player who is a solid built player. and he actually likes to bang in the post and plays physical defense. We need somone that will bang inside. and free up Tyson for rebounds.. maybe even Wilcox though im skeptical about his motivation.. we have enough finesse players now. we need some players that will bang inside.


----------



## ace20004u

The heck with "I have a big body but don't produce much plus I am coming off an injury" Nene, Denver is gonna resign him anyway once they jettison Martin, get over it. I am all about Wallace. He would be a perfect fit in Chicago and I think he is ready to come here. Get it done Pax, Wallace and Butler would be just fine! And lets hang on to Chandler for a while too..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

kulaz3000 said:


> I think Nene should be the way we go. I think he should be the priority. He has a legit 6'11 player who is a solid built player. and he actually likes to bang in the post and plays physical defense. We need somone that will bang inside. and free up Tyson for rebounds.












The big question.


----------



## kulaz3000

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> The big question.


haha. indeed.


----------



## Frankensteiner

MikeDC said:


> OK. big men are on deck.
> 
> If it was me, I'd be looking at one of this group as the first priority:
> Wallace - If we get Wallace, we attempt a sign and trade of Chandler so we can try and get someone else too.
> Nene
> Pryzbilla
> Gooden
> 
> and one of this group as the second:
> Ely
> Butler
> Nazr
> 
> By the way, how about an undrafted rookie?
> Brandon bowman
> Kevin Pittsnogle
> Chris Quinn
> Mike Gansey
> Pops Mensah-Bonsu
> Eric Williams
> Nik Caner-Medley
> 
> (depending on who we end up with in free agency and any trades that may occur).


Probably the most important question in regards to pursuing free agents is the amount of playing time Skiles and Paxson project for Thomas at the 4 spot next season. If it's 15+ minutes, I wouldn't even bother pursuing Gooden. We definately need a center though, and while Nene or Nazr may be better fits because they're more rounded overall, there's no way we can't make Ben Wallace our #1 priority. He can be the catalyst to our defense much in the same way Steve Nash was to the Phoenix offense.


----------



## chifaninca

Wallace is overpriced, overaged, overtired, overrated defesively, and brings less offense to the game than Tyson Chandler (atleast Tyson knows not to ever shoot the ball).

Wallace also would have a huge impact on the growth and future stability fo the team. His motvie is now (or win in the next 2-3 years). Our motive is win for the next 5-8 years. Nene, Pryz, Wilcox should be able to assimilate much better. 

I think Wallace is a hellof a player and could teach our front court players alot about defense, but like Morrision, I think he's a bad fit for our team's direction.


----------



## BG7

chifaninca said:


> Wallace is overpriced, overaged, overtired, overrated defesively, and brings less offense to the game than Tyson Chandler (atleast Tyson knows not to ever shoot the ball).
> 
> Wallace also would have a huge impact on the growth and future stability fo the team. His motvie is now (or win in the next 2-3 years). Our motive is win for the next 5-8 years. Nene, Pryz, Wilcox should be able to assimilate much better.
> 
> I think Wallace is a hellof a player and could teach our front court players alot about defense, but like Morrision, I think he's a bad fit for our team's direction.


Wallace is fine with signing 4 years, for less than the max, he said it himself, he just wants to be in the situation that fits him best.

If he wants to win a championship in the next 4 years, whats the problem? How does a guy wanting to win in the next 4 years hurt our team? Ben Gordon sure wants to win a championship sooner than later. Dwyane Wade wanted to win a championship sooner than later, and Shaq wanted to win one in the next 3-4 years, and look what happened, they won it, oh so awful.

Above all, it gets rid of the Pistons as a powerhouse. They're just a 4-5 seed, if we get Wallace, we probaly win the division guys, if not the top seed. Pistons fall behind a bit, they'd still be good, but no where close to that 60+ win team. We become a title contender if we sign Wallace, so it goes against all knowledge to not sign Wallace. The crippling of a division/conference rival is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## darlets

The ROY said:


> Yeah, I seriously doubt Al Harrington is even an option anymore.
> 
> Wilcox
> Butler
> Mohammed
> Nene
> Pryzbilla
> 
> They all seem like likely candidates for that center position. Wilcox & Butler can play PF & C, which is a plus also.


I like that list Roy. People seem to be saying that signing two people off it is a given though, which may not be the case. Unless Paxson is willing to over pay


----------



## The ROY

> 9. Jared Jeffries, Wizards (restricted)
> Another hard-to-find talented, young swingman, and easily the one impending free agent whose stock rose the most in the playoffs. Only 24 years old and a rangy 6-foot-10, his ability to defend on the perimeter will enhance his value as teams look for players with abilities suited to the league's new defensive rules. The Bulls like him, and they'll have enough cap room to get both Jeffries and either of the top two guys on this list.


from insider today

,.......

huh? lol


----------



## BG7

Ah, progressive thinking Paxson, get Wallace (assuming he's in the top 2) and Jefferies, crippling 2 conference rivals! Addition by subtraction of conference rivals.


----------



## kulaz3000

The ROY said:


> from insider today
> 
> ,.......
> 
> huh? lol


seems like Paxson wants a full roster of players of just arms if he'll go for Jefferies also...!


----------



## McBulls

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



SALO said:


> *Joel Pryzbilla* - This is going to be like the Brad Miller / Charlotte Hornets situation from years ago. Portland can only offer him their MLE, so no worries about them being able to match. I don't know why more people don't mention this guy, he's a 7'1 rebounder / shot-blocker who is still young and improving. There won't be much competition for him because most teams can only offer their MLE, and Portland would just match. The Atlanta Hawks had this kid once but they quickly gave up on him, so that probably hurts their chances some of him wanting to go back there. Our other competition would be who, the Bobcats? Please, we should be the favorite to land Pryzbilla if we were to go after him.


Check out my avatar, which has been in place for a while. 

Toronto is potential competiton for Przybilla's favors. But their recent acquisitions should temper their enthusiasm. My bet is that Przy will be a Bull very soon. The only question is how much he signs for.


----------



## theanimal23

The ROY said:


> C Nene / Butler
> F Chandler / Thomas
> F Deng / Nocioni
> G Gordon / Thabo
> G Hinrich / Duhon
> 
> SQUADDDDDDDD


I have faith in Pax, and trust his eye for talent. Now that he has money to play with, I HOPE and would be surprised if he does not offer something to Butler. The question is, how many other teams do you think will offer Butler a lot of $? We don't need an outrageous offer, but more than what the Knicks could offer to prevent them to match. I'd take a risk and give him a 4 yr/16mil contract. I wanna stay young and mobile. I like JoelP, but I think his price might be too high. If we are going that high, and if ****Nene's knees are approved by docs***, then lets give him one hell of an offer. Either we use the money now, or we bascially add nothing and won't have another FA soon to grab anyone. 

I love the diversity of our squad with this lineup. 

Want to bang inside: Choose 2/3 (before Tyrus bulks up): Nene, Butler, Tyson
Want to run the floor: Choose 2/3: Nene, Tyson, Tyrus
Go Small: Choose 2/3Tyson, Tyrus, Nene
Big lineup: Kirk, Thabo, Noce, Tyson, Nene

Etc. You get my point. We could match up with any team. We would have to speed to run. We would have the size to bang. We would have the ability to shoot and get some finishers in the paint.


----------



## darlets

I'm beginning to think Paxson might just try and get two servicable bigs to play 20 minutes at c and pf if match up require it.

So Kirk and Ben will get most of the minutes at the guards back up by Thabo and Chris
And similarly Noc and Deng will get most of the minutes at the forward positions back up by 
Thomas and Chandler with Chandler also getting minutes at centre.
Our free agents might only be expected to be rolled out when required.


----------



## SALO

*Re: 2006 Free Agent Watch Thread*



McBulls said:


> Check out my avatar, which has been in place for a while.
> 
> Toronto is potential competiton for Przybilla's favors. But their recent acquisitions should temper their enthusiasm. My bet is that Przy will be a Bull very soon. The only question is how much he signs for.


Wow, bringing up a post of mine from way back. :biggrin: 

I was in favor of bringing in Pryzbilla for awhile, but I've since cooled on him after hearing of his rumored Chandler/Dalembert contract demands. That's way too much. I think he's worth MLE-type money to be honest, but since Portland could match that, I'd be willing to go a little higher.


----------



## The ROY

theanimal23 said:


> I have faith in Pax, and trust his eye for talent. Now that he has money to play with, I HOPE and would be surprised if he does not offer something to Butler. The question is, how many other teams do you think will offer Butler a lot of $? We don't need an outrageous offer, but more than what the Knicks could offer to prevent them to match. I'd take a risk and give him a 4 yr/16mil contract. I wanna stay young and mobile. I like JoelP, but I think his price might be too high. If we are going that high, and if ****Nene's knees are approved by docs***, then lets give him one hell of an offer. Either we use the money now, or we bascially add nothing and won't have another FA soon to grab anyone.
> 
> I love the diversity of our squad with this lineup.
> 
> Want to bang inside: Choose 2/3 (before Tyrus bulks up): Nene, Butler, Tyson
> Want to run the floor: Choose 2/3: Nene, Tyson, Tyrus
> Go Small: Choose 2/3Tyson, Tyrus, Nene
> Big lineup: Kirk, Thabo, Noce, Tyson, Nene
> 
> Etc. You get my point. We could match up with any team. We would have to speed to run. We would have the size to bang. We would have the ability to shoot and get some finishers in the paint.


Agreed, If I'm giving up atleast 10 mill for a BIG, I'd rather grab Nene than Pryzbilla. Pryzbilla would just give us another solid defensive presence without much offense. Nene gets alot of east baskets just dunking on folks.


----------



## TripleDouble

It sounds like Denver is set on keeping Nene. If that's the case, I'd go with Butler and Pryz.


----------



## ace20004u

From reading some articles today it seems that Pax's two main targets are Joel Pryzbilla & Jared Jeffries...*yawn* Wake me up when this off season is over. Not showing any interest in Wallace, Butler, or Gooden isn't smart IMO. Pryz is a stiff and Jared duplicates too much.


----------



## The ROY

I don't understand why he'd want Jared Jefferies.

We always knew of his infatuation for Joel Pryzbilla though.


----------



## L.O.B

Jered Jeffries would be an awesome addition for no other reason then pissing off Wayne Larivee. For some reason Wayne just rails on Jeffries everytime the Bulls play the Wizards.


----------



## MikeDC

Przybilla makes sense because he's an "easy" target.

Unlike Nene or Gooden:
* the Blazers can't match an above MLE offer to him.
* We have to compete against fewer teams because he's unlikely to want to go back to one of the teams under the cap, the Hawks.

So we put those two things together and we've got a solid chance of landing him for $6M or so. Down the road he may seem somewhat overpaid for a guy who's somewhat plodding and only plays 24 minutes a game, but compared to paying $8M to Nene or Gooden it's not awful.

That being said a healthy Nene is a much better fit for us. He's stronger and much more athletic.

The only way I want Wallace is if we can figure out how to do it and still get one of the better younger players as well. I don't see that as likely, but after looking at Wallace in depth, I don't think we can afford to ignore a guy who'll be a good long-term fit. For example, if we could somehow get Wallace and then pull a sign-and-trade deal for Nene (or even Gooden), I think we'd have done something very impressive.


----------



## ace20004u

MikeDC said:


> Przybilla makes sense because he's an "easy" target.
> 
> Unlike Nene or Gooden:
> * the Blazers can't match an above MLE offer to him.
> * We have to compete against fewer teams because he's unlikely to want to go back to one of the teams under the cap, the Hawks.
> 
> So we put those two things together and we've got a solid chance of landing him for $6M or so. Down the road he may seem somewhat overpaid for a guy who's somewhat plodding and only plays 24 minutes a game, but compared to paying $8M to Nene or Gooden it's not awful.
> 
> That being said a healthy Nene is a much better fit for us. He's stronger and much more athletic.
> 
> The only way I want Wallace is if we can figure out how to do it and still get one of the better younger players as well. I don't see that as likely, but after looking at Wallace in depth, I don't think we can afford to ignore a guy who'll be a good long-term fit. For example, if we could somehow get Wallace and then pull a sign-and-trade deal for Nene (or even Gooden), I think we'd have done something very impressive.



He's so easy to get for a very simple reason, he isn't that good and not many teams want him. Wallace is the way to go...


----------



## charlietyra

The ROY said:


> I don't understand why he'd want Jared Jefferies.
> 
> We always knew of his infatuation for Joel Pryzbilla though.



Agreed. Jeffries appears superfluous with Chandler and the additions of Tyrus, Thabo, and Viktor. However, I would do a S&A with the Wizards giving them Chandler for Jeffries and a first round pick (even though it wouldn't be high).


----------



## The ROY

I don't think I'd do that for the simple fact, Tyson's blocking ability and defense is alot more valuable than whatever Jefferies brings to the table.


----------



## charlietyra

The ROY said:


> I don't think I'd do that for the simple fact, Tyson's blocking ability and defense is alot more valuable than whatever Jefferies brings to the table.



However, assuming Jeffries could be signed for half the price of what Chandler is getting now, we could get Jeffries, a first round pick, and a third player with the savings that would accrue from dumping Chandler's salary. 

Also, take into account that if we get Przy, he along with Thomas will more than make up for Chandler's shotblocking, rebounding, and defense. A further bonus is that we don't have to look at Chandler fumbling another pass or his pathetic attempts to make a basket.


----------



## yodurk

ace20004u said:


> From reading some articles today it seems that Pax's two main targets are Joel Pryzbilla & Jared Jeffries...*yawn* Wake me up when this off season is over. Not showing any interest in Wallace, Butler, or Gooden isn't smart IMO. Pryz is a stiff and Jared duplicates too much.


Yeah, I'd really like to see just 1 more swing-for-the-fences type move such as signing Nene or Wilcox to a large offer sheet and testing the Nuggets/Sonics to see if they'll match. That should fill in the frontcourt nicely. But I won't simply ignore the fact that this is a business and not everyone can get a huge contract. I'm not sure it's worth signing one of these guys now if it means cutting loose a Deng or Nocioni in the foreseeable future.


----------



## SALO

I could see it now...

"_He's really long._" - Pax on the Jeffries signing. 
:curse:


----------



## The ROY

SALO said:


> I could see it now...
> 
> "_He's really long._" - Pax on the Jeffries signing.
> :curse:


"and he allows us to be more versitile and allows scott to play a number of different guys"


----------



## Swan

Not sure it's been posted yet, but this is a nice cap resource put together by espn:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2458296


----------



## yodurk

TripleDouble said:


> It sounds like Denver is set on keeping Nene. If that's the case, I'd go with Butler and Pryz.


I still don't think they can afford to match, just from a financial perspective. And the whole "we're going to keep [restricted FA]" quote should be very familiar to Bulls fans. The purpose is to keep teams away and drive down market value.


----------



## theanimal23

Complete List of FAs 



> *Chicago Bulls *
> 
> *Restricted:* Luke Schenscher, Darius Songaila
> 
> *Unrestricted:* Randy Livingston, Jannero Pargo, Eric Piatkowski
> 
> *Limited Salary Protection:* Eddie Basden (no salary protection for 06-07, but will increase to full if on opening day roster for the 06-07 regular season), Othella Harrington (no salary protection for 06-07, but will increase to full if not waived before 7/16/06)


Teams With Most Cap Space 



> *Chicago Bulls *
> 
> *Free Agents:* Randy Livingston, Jannero Pargo, Eric Piatkowski, Luke Schenscher (restricted), Darius Songaila (restricted)
> 
> *Players Under Contract (9):* Malik Allen, Tyson Chandler, Luol Deng, Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, Kirk Hinrich, Viktor Khryapa, Andres Nocioni, Mike Sweetney
> Total: $30,390,000
> 
> Tyrus Thomas and Thabo Sefolosha Cap Holds: $4,116,000
> 
> *Limited Salary Protection:* Eddie Basden, Othella Harrington
> Total: $4,531,000
> 
> *Estimated Cap: * $52,500,000
> 
> *Max Cap Space:* $17,570,000


Here are a list of guys I would consider adding to our team. I'd be happy with any of the guys I listed as Primary Targets. My top 3 there are Nene, Wilcox, and Butler. I really think we should make a run for Butler. He is young, and hopefully not expensive unless someone is playing "Isiah." Wilcox is prolly costly. Maybe we can add Pryz, and do a S&T for Nene (*if healthy, with Tyson being shipped for him). 

As a deep reserve, I like Cato. 

Guys who could spend a few min for us, but would want to be overpaid, but deserve the Vet Min, that I like are: Wright and Williams (Secondary Targets). 

Primary Targets: Guys who should get ample playing time
Nene
Pryz
Jackie Butler
Wilcox
Gooden
Nazr

Secondary Targets: Playing time if key players are in foul trouble/injured
Kandi Man
Lorenzen Wright
Aaron Williams
Pollard

Bench Riders and/or Vet Leadership Targets:
Cato
The other Ervin Johnson
Bo Outlaw
Miki Moore
Loren Woods
Ostertag

Other random guys we can add for vet presence (replace our super scrubs): Calbert Cheaney, Jacque Vauhgn (get him or keep Pargo)


----------



## theanimal23

Regarding the link of Teams with capspace. Pax was a genius. Look at the cost of Tyrus and Thabo's contracts. Moving down from 2 --> 4 was huge in terms of saving some money and picking up a cheap role player. Great move.


----------



## charlietyra

theanimal23 said:


> Complete List of FAs
> 
> 
> 
> Teams With Most Cap Space
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a list of guys I would consider adding to our team. I'd be happy with any of the guys I listed as Primary Targets. My top 3 there are Nene, Wilcox, and Butler. I really think we should make a run for Butler. He is young, and hopefully not expensive unless someone is playing "Isiah." Wilcox is prolly costly. Maybe we can add Pryz, and do a S&T for Nene (*if healthy, with Tyson being shipped for him).
> 
> As a deep reserve, I like Cato.
> 
> Guys who could spend a few min for us, but would want to be overpaid, but deserve the Vet Min, that I like are: Wright and Williams (Secondary Targets).
> 
> Primary Targets: Guys who should get ample playing time
> Nene
> Pryz
> Jackie Butler
> Wilcox
> Gooden
> Nazr
> 
> Secondary Targets: Playing time if key players are in foul trouble/injured
> Kandi Man
> Lorenzen Wright
> Aaron Williams
> Pollard
> 
> Bench Riders and/or Vet Leadership Targets:
> Cato
> The other Ervin Johnson
> Bo Outlaw
> Miki Moore
> Loren Woods
> Ostertag
> 
> Other random guys we can add for vet presence (replace our super scrubs): Calbert Cheaney, Jacque Vauhgn (get him or keep Pargo)


Why target Mikki Moore or Loren Woods? Don't we already have a weak seven footer on the team with limited skills? (Clue, his initials are T.C.)


----------



## theanimal23

These guys are here to take the Jared Reiner role. Hehe. Those guys I listed in the last group are gonna sit on the IL 99% of the year. Just guys who have some experience who can just sit there. We can keep Luke Skywalker here too. I liked what he did for us last year. Hopefully he'll spend the summer in the D-League too.


----------



## step

...


----------



## SALO

Salmons, Randolph receive QO's 

Shavlik Randolph is another potential free agent I've had my eye on. I was impressed by his ability to face the basket and take bigs off the dribble last year. Plus, he's another guy over 6'10. 

If it takes a huge first-year salary to bring Wallace here, we can say goodbye to adding one of the other "name" free agent big men. We'd have to target one of the lower tier guys like Randolph, or maybe that "Euro Brad Miller" guy Pax was rumored to like awhile back. I forget his name... Niko Vulajic? Something like that. 

I would have liked Salmons too if we hadn't drafted Thabo.


----------



## different_13

such as Jackie Butler, you mean?

or a guard, such as Pargo, n then simply bring back Harrington.

C Ben Wallace / Mike Sweetney / Jackie Butler
PF Tyson Chandler / Tyrus Thomas / Malik Allen
SF Andres Nocioni / Luol Deng / Viktor Khryapha
SG Ben Gordon / Thabo Sefolosha
PG Kirk Hinrich / Chris Duhon / Jannero Pargo

leaving a roster space for potential trades/late signings


----------



## Showtyme

Just a quick update for the official thread:

Vlad Rad apparently a Laker. Clips got Tim Thomas.

Hornets agree to terms with Peja... that's a really sick acquisition. With Paul and West back, along with Desmond Mason (bound to have a better year), adding Hilton Armstrong and Cedric Simmons was already going to bolster the roster. Peja coming in puts this team really on the map.

Paul's only going to get BETTER, and they've really pushed to find pieces that will really give him the opportunity to do that. Paul's crazy penetration ability will set Peja up for a record year in threes.

Cassell's headed someplace too, I think, though I can't find a link as to where.

As expected, in the year of a fairly weak draft and teams underperforming, a lot of moves are being made. I think we'll see most of the high profile guys committed someplace before the July 12 date.


----------



## r1terrell23

theanimal23 said:


> Regarding the link of Teams with capspace. Pax was a genius. Look at the cost of Tyrus and Thabo's contracts. Moving down from 2 --> 4 was huge in terms of saving some money and picking up a cheap role player. Great move.



Why do people keep saying this? We picked up a first round contract so that offset any money saved by moving down two spots.


----------



## Showtyme

r1terrell23 said:


> Why do people keep saying this? We picked up a first round contract so that offset any money saved by moving down two spots.


But we turned it into TWO players.

I don't know if Khryapa is really that big a deal. But:

If you're at the supermarket and you see Pepsi on sale for $.99 a 2-liter, and you buy that instead of Coke at $1.49 a 2-liter, and then you buy an extra can of Pepsi for $.50, then you've got a bottle and a can of Pepsi for the same price as one bottle of Coke.

Paxson gets you more basketball player for your dollar.


----------



## r1terrell23

Showtyme said:


> But we turned it into TWO players.
> 
> I don't know if Khryapa is really that big a deal. But:
> 
> If you're at the supermarket and you see Pepsi on sale for $.99 a 2-liter, and you buy that instead of Coke at $1.49 a 2-liter, and then you buy an extra can of Pepsi for $.50, then you've got a bottle and a can of Pepsi for the same price as one bottle of Coke.
> 
> Paxson gets you more basketball player for your dollar.


True,but you still didn't save any money unless Krayp turns out to be a decent player. A sale isn't a sale unless you benefit from buying all items. If Pepsi is on sale two 2 liters for $1.00, it is not a sale unless you actually drink Pepsi and can use the 2 liters.


----------



## LegoHat

New York Post - Knicks offer $1m to Butler 



> July 3, 2006 -- *The Knicks extended a $1 million qualifying offer yesterday to their free-agent 6-foot-10 center Jackie Butler, making him a restricted free agent. The Knicks can match any offer from another team.*
> Butler's agent, Keith Glass, son of Larry Brown's agent, said he's received interest from four teams. It's unclear how much Isiah Thomas is willing to match.
> 
> "I'm encouraged by the interest," Glass said.
> 
> Qyntel Woods is the Knicks' other free agent. If they re-sign both, the team would have 16 guaranteed contracts - one over the maximum. *Butler is the higher priority. Thomas said he will not be aggressive in signing other free agents. He's "comfortable" with the roster and believes Larry Brown was at fault for a 23-59 record.*


Shouldn't we be able to outbid them on this one?


----------



## yodurk

Showtyme said:


> Just a quick update for the official thread:
> 
> Vlad Rad apparently a Laker. Clips got Tim Thomas.
> 
> Hornets agree to terms with Peja... that's a really sick acquisition. With Paul and West back, along with Desmond Mason (bound to have a better year), adding Hilton Armstrong and Cedric Simmons was already going to bolster the roster. Peja coming in puts this team really on the map.
> 
> Paul's only going to get BETTER, and they've really pushed to find pieces that will really give him the opportunity to do that. Paul's crazy penetration ability will set Peja up for a record year in threes.
> 
> Cassell's headed someplace too, I think, though I can't find a link as to where.
> 
> As expected, in the year of a fairly weak draft and teams underperforming, a lot of moves are being made. I think we'll see most of the high profile guys committed someplace before the July 12 date.



Hornets might be a legit top 4 team in the West next season. It's unclear yet how those guys will mesh, but I think Peja wouldn't have a found a better team to play with. He'll basically just camp out on the 3-point line with CP3 doing his penetrating and West manning the post.

PG - Chris Paul/Bobby Jackson = outstanding
SG - Desmond Mason/JR Smith = good
SF - Peja/Mason = very good
PF - David West/Cedric Simmons = excellent
C - PJ Brown/Hilton Armstrong = good

That's a solid and deep team.


----------



## darlets

I don't want to be a party pooper but I just see alot of the F.A resigning with their currenty teams.

Nene has.
I think Ben will (Just my opinion)
Wilcox I think will.
Joel P is up in the air. Maybe with Roy and Aldridge onboard he'll be more inclined to stay.

This is a list of the top big guys according to the article linked to

"Power forwards

1. Chris Wilcox (r), Seattle — Athletic; best suited for transition game but can post up and rebound.

2. Drew Gooden (r), Cleveland — Active but streaky.

3. Nene (r), Denver — Big and strong; has decent post game but coming off knee surgery.

Centers

1. Ben Wallace (u), Detroit — Best interior defender in the league on and off the ball.

2. Joel Pryzbilla (u), Portland — Active shot blocker and rebounder; won't back down.

3. Alonzo Mourning (u), Miami — For 12-14 minutes a game, there is no better center in the game.

4. Nazr Mohammed (u), San Antonio — Serviceable at both ends for the right team.

5. Lorenzen Wright (u), Memphis — Knows how to play; would be ideal backup for a good team.

6. Michael Olowokandi (u), Boston — Big at 7-0, 270 pounds; plays well on some nights but is disappointing more often than not."

top f.a


----------



## kulaz3000

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2508719



> "We're far apart in what we believe Chris' value to be and his contribution to the Seattle SuperSonics," Wilcox's agent, Jeff Fried, told The Associated Press. "We view Chris as an important part of the core."


So hopefully we get resolve this situation with Wallace asap, and move on to Wilcox while we still can.


----------



## The ROY

kulaz3000 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2508719
> 
> 
> 
> So hopefully we get resolve this situation with Wallace asap, and move on to Wilcox while we still can.


looks like wilcox might be next


----------



## kulaz3000

The ROY said:


> looks like wilcox might be next


Now with the signing of Wallace, i don't think Paxson will be likely to go for Wilcox since we don't have much left to offer him. Unless his willing to do a sign and trade for him.

But would you prefer the same salary of Chandlers for a player like Wilcox? Or would you rather keep Chandler for another year and see how it pans out? 

Personally id rather keep Chandler and see how it pans out.


----------



## The ROY

kulaz3000 said:


> Now with the signing of Wallace, i don't think Paxson will be likely to go for Wilcox since we don't have much left to offer him. Unless his willing to do a sign and trade for him.
> 
> But would you prefer the same salary of Chandlers for a player like Wilcox? Or would you rather keep Chandler for another year and see how it pans out?
> 
> Personally id rather keep Chandler and see how it pans out.


I'd rather have a offensive minded PF..

we already have Ben and Tyrus......


----------



## kulaz3000

The ROY said:


> I'd rather have a offensive minded PF..
> 
> we already have Ben and Tyrus......


I agree, and understand that we need offense down low. But im reluctant to let go of a 7 footer. They are so hard to come by these days, and to lose Chandler to and try to get one in the future, which would have to result in a trade would take an arm and a leg. 

I think we need atleast one legit 7 footer on our team and thats Chandler. We just need to maintain his height. He lose him, and our front court will be players that are only 6'8...


----------



## The ROY

kulaz3000 said:


> I agree, and understand that we need offense down low. But im reluctant to let go of a 7 footer. They are so hard to come by these days, and to lose Chandler to and try to get one in the future, which would have to result in a trade would take an arm and a leg.
> 
> I think we need atleast one legit 7 footer on our team and thats Chandler. We just need to maintain his height. He lose him, and our front court will be players that are only 6'8...


man, I definintely feel you. LOL it's hard to be that short.

I don't think Pax is done yet thoguh.


----------



## kulaz3000

The ROY said:


> man, I definintely feel you. LOL it's hard to be that short.
> 
> I don't think Pax is done yet thoguh.


I don't think we'd have as much trouble offensively with the Chandler/Wallace combo.

Just a very vauge scoring output of our team.

Hinrich: 15-20 per
Gordon:18-23 per
Deng:15-20 per
Noc:13-18 per
Wallace/Chandler:15-20 per (that would probably be on put back, offensive boarding and lobs passes)
Bench:20-30 per (since we usually make the most of our bench)

Team: 96-131 per (which is purely a projection on certain peoples projections of scoring averages. Give and take that players such as Hinrich scoring average may go down etc)

But point being that i think we have enough scoring, and its not as bad as it seems.


----------



## theanimal23

Do we have caproom left over to go after Jackie Butler? Anyone have any idea what teams are targeting him?


----------

